# Central Va. GTG 2013



## igpoe (Jul 5, 2012)

April 6, 2013 at the home of Mr. Ernie Harris. Details and directions as time goes on. 
This date is the next Saturday after Easter and the Saturday before the opening of Spring Turkey season.
Mr. Harris lives in Louisa Co., but within minutes of Richmond. He's northwest of Richmond and a few short miles to the North of Interstate 64.
We welcome ALL chainsaw enthusiasts whether they love modern saws or vintage saws, small or large, modified or bone stock.
We will have plenty of wood to cut, food to eat, and lies to tell as well as an attitude geared by all towards Safety.
Igpoe
check out this past spring: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188287.htm


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jul 5, 2012)

*i will be their*

i will be their


----------



## Pioneer fan (Jul 5, 2012)

Calender marked. Now, what shall i build for this one?


----------



## igpoe (Jul 5, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Calender marked. Now, what shall i build for this one?



Took me a few moments to think of it.................................Mall 11 pipe-saw!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jul 5, 2012)

*lol mall 11 pipe saw might be hard but neet 2 see*



igpoe said:


> Took me a few moments to think of it.................................Mall 11 pipe-saw!



lol mall 11 pipe saw might be hard but neet 2 see i got a surprise up my way a sp125 hotsaw that should be done for gtg who wants 2 see the Honda one run at it going 2 try 2 make them both happen for gtg


----------



## Pioneer fan (Jul 5, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Took me a few moments to think of it.................................Mall 11 pipe-saw!



Interesting idea, Dean. You would not know, or have the specs on what would be max "safe" rpm's, would you?

I still need to get down your way, for some odds and ends that this one is lacking....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 5, 2012)

Dean,

I do not have a 2013 calendar to mark it on, but I would certainly like to be there. Ernie isn't far from my place in Louisa so I could load up a bunch, the only problem is that it will be 2 years since any of them were run.

Gary


----------



## igpoe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Interesting idea, Dean. You would not know, or have the specs on what would be max "safe" rpm's, would you?
> 
> I still need to get down your way, for some odds and ends that this one is lacking....



I don't really have much idea, but 6k would be about all I'd hang around to see for fear of bodily harm. Yes, before all the parts are gone!
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Jul 6, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dean,
> 
> I do not have a 2013 calendar to mark it on, but I would certainly like to be there. Ernie isn't far from my place in Louisa so I could load up a bunch, the only problem is that it will be 2 years since any of them were run.
> 
> Gary



We play with saws that run..............we play with saws that don't run. We play with saws is what matters
Dean


----------



## igpoe (Jul 6, 2012)

Whilst I'm sitting here: Ernies' address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 6, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Whilst I'm sitting here: Ernies' address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024



Dean,

I thought that he was off of Holly Town Road, across the woods and through the fields he is about 4 miles from me, making it about a 15 minute drive. I will certainly try to make this one.

Gary


----------



## igpoe (Jul 8, 2012)

Holly Town Rd. seems to be one of the roads you travel on off of I64, but you turn off it onto Robertson Town for a short distance if I remember right. I googled it a few days ago. We'd be happy if you would make it with your "two-story trailer"...............or maybe in a sense, it's a many-story trailer. How many will it hold?
Dean


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet! I just looked it up and I can make the trip in three hours without using Rt.95. I'll be there with bells on my toes and on time! I was really disappointed that I missed lunch at the last one. At least I caught the torrential downpour after clean up. I will also bring a battery box for those that leave their lights on all afternoon and they know who they are. LOL!


----------



## Jess562xp (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome! My parents live in Bumpass (Dukes Plantation). I would love to come depending on work. When it gets closer I will know if I can join. For now I just might be sick from work that day


----------



## igpoe (Aug 2, 2012)

Jess562xp said:


> Awesome! My parents live in Bumpass (Dukes Plantation). I would love to come depending on work. When it gets closer I will know if I can join. For now I just might be sick from work that day



Shucks, I wouldn't call-in sick, I'd call-in unavailable 'cuz there's a big honkin' GTG nearby........................they're bound to understand that!!!!!!!!!!!
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 9, 2012)

*credit pic to peter fountain photography*

credit pic to peter fountain photography see it and other 2 mans run at the 2013 gtg


----------



## carguy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in, looking forward to it.


----------



## igpoe (Aug 11, 2012)

You ever stop bleeding?


----------



## carguy (Aug 11, 2012)

igpoe said:


> You ever stop bleeding?



I stopped when I ran out of blood.


----------



## Cuda J (Aug 14, 2012)

I was SICK when I learned that I had missed the 2012 GTG that was held 2 miles from my home, but now I'm in the loop. I look forward to meeting a few of you guys at Field Day of the Past. Cuda


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 14, 2012)

Cuda J said:


> I was SICK when I learned that I had missed the 2012 GTG that was held 2 miles from my home, but now I'm in the loop. I look forward to meeting a few of you guys at Field Day of the Past. Cuda



Well ......... if you had installed that indoor plumbing we woulda told you about it.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in!!!


Echo CST610 EVL races anybody??


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 14, 2012)

watsonr said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> 
> Echo CST610 EVL races anybody??



I have left mine completely stock. Of course it runs a lot better since Sawman Dave has a much better ear for tuning than myself. Of course I now have a Treemonkey woods ported 440 that I can use to compete with your souped up 372.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Sawman Dave has a much better ear for tuning than*



Rudedog said:


> I have left mine completely stock. Of course it runs a lot better since Sawman Dave has a much better ear for tuning than myself. Of course I now have a Treemonkey woods ported 440 that I can use to compete with your souped up 372.


 Sawman Dave has a much better ear for tuning than any one i know 2


----------



## carguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I have left mine completely stock. Of course it runs a lot better since Sawman Dave has a much better ear for tuning than myself. Of course I now have a Treemonkey woods ported 440 that I can use to compete with your souped up 372.



The Terry Landrum woods ported xpw will be there.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 15, 2012)

*you guys think you can compete but cant with what im bring im bring a hotsaw*

you guys think you can compete but cant with what im bring im bring a hotsaw and one made form a Honda Odssey motor it 340 cc and 99 hp you guys cant compete with that i know you might think you can but can not it can make 3 cuts in 20 round pine in just over 5 secs it will be running at gtg


----------



## igpoe (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats, When did you get it running?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 15, 2012)

*it all most thier it will be running for gtg we found the coil*



igpoe said:


> Congrats, When did you get it running?



it all most thier it will be running for gtg we found the coil got 2 put it on and get bar and chain and sprocket all which will be doing for gtg it will be up and running at gtg and cutting at gtg


----------



## Pioneer fan (Aug 16, 2012)

Currently in talks with my cousin, to see if he will let me rummage through the garage that my uncle owned(passed away). IIRC, there should be a fresh Yamaha KT-100s Kart engine somewhere in there, with all necessary components to get it running. Now, i am not getting my hopes up, but if it is there, and he will let me "remove" it....well......nothing says "badass" like a 15,000+rpm, 2-stroke......on the pipe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Aug 16, 2012)

carguy said:


> The Terry Landrum woods ported xpw will be there.




SWEET!!!!! I gotta run that beast again....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like I'll HAVE to make it this time, need to straighten out you flatlanders. With the '57 IEL.


----------



## igpoe (Aug 17, 2012)

He's got a bone-stock 288 XP that ain't bad either!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 18, 2012)

*regrades less that Honda will be fastest at gtg*

regrades less that Honda will be fastest at gtg nothing can out cut that saw i know it in any size wood at gtg


----------



## igpoe (Aug 18, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> regrades less that Honda will be fastest at gtg nothing can out cut that saw i know it in any size wood at gtg



Michael,
Why do you make these claims? It doesn't run. You made all these claims last year about the saws you were bringing and you brought NONE. Your name was on the title of the gtg and you contributed nothing but confusion. I know you have problems, but as far as I'm concerned, your biggest problem is you're bad spoiled! There, I said it. If your feelings are hurt, that's too bad. I've only stated the truth. You're not stupid by any means. You simply want more than your fair share of attention. There was a time when you were fun to be with and in control of your emotions. I don't know if your medication is wrong now or what, but you must stop acting like a child. You are not a child. Some will argue this should be said either not at all or at least in a private message, but I disagree wholeheartedly with that sentiment as you love to feed off anybody who will feel sorry for you. Use your intelligence to help your self and others. Your selfishness is getting on my nerves big-time. Grow up Michael. You are not stupid and shouldn't be babied. You must also stop taking advantage of your situation of irresponsibility. People on Craigslist or Ebay may believe you have good intentions and trust you for your word only to be mistreated by you when you know full well you're not responsible for what you say or do. Those who may be interested in the same saws as you on Ebay or Craigslist will suffer because you have caused them to spend more than they would have had to. STOP playing these games, because that's all they are. I repeat, GROW UP MICHAEL.
Igpoe (Dean):msp_sad:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 18, 2012)

*It will be running at gtg*



igpoe said:


> Michael,
> Why do you make these claims? It doesn't run. You made all these claims last year about the saws you were bringing and you brought NONE. Your name was on the title of the gtg and you contributed nothing but confusion. I know you have problems, but as far as I'm concerned, your biggest problem is you're bad spoiled! There, I said it. If your feelings are hurt, that's too bad. I've only stated the truth. You're not stupid by any means. You simply want more than your fair share of attention. There was a time when you were fun to be with and in control of your emotions. I don't know if your medication is wrong now or what, but you must stop acting like a child. You are not a child. Some will argue this should be said either not at all or at least in a private message, but I disagree wholeheartedly with that sentiment as you love to feed off anybody who will feel sorry for you. Use your intelligence to help your self and others. Your selfishness is getting on my nerves big-time. Grow up Michael. You are not stupid and shouldn't be babied. You must also stop taking advantage of your situation of irresponsibility. People on Craigslist or Ebay may believe you have good intentions and trust you for your word only to be mistreated by you when you know full well you're not responsible for what you say or do. Those who may be interested in the same saws as you on Ebay or Craigslist will suffer because you have caused them to spend more than they would have had to. STOP playing these games, because that's all they are. I repeat, GROW UP MICHAEL.
> Igpoe (Dean):msp_sad:


It #will be running at gtg#all we got 2 do is put new coil on and Finishing rewiring it and runs it will be done for gtg


----------



## igpoe (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Pioneer fan (Aug 18, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## sawmandave (Aug 20, 2012)

Cuda J said:


> I was SICK when I learned that I had missed the 2012 GTG that was held 2 miles from my home, but now I'm in the loop. I look forward to meeting a few of you guys at Field Day of the Past. Cuda



me(sawmandave)david harsh and ernie harris , cris biker will be at field days of the past , we will try to run air powered saws there, an old mall two man and a remington military two man ... david


----------



## sawmandave (Aug 20, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Congrats, When did you get it running?



I own that saw now not running yet david


----------



## sawmandave (Aug 20, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Sounds like I'll HAVE to make it this time, need to straighten out you flatlanders. With the '57 IEL.



No with a 25 poulan :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sawmandave (Aug 20, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> It #will be running at gtg#all we got 2 do is put new coil on and Finishing rewiring it and runs it will be done for gtg



Lets see here make a new expansion chamber,$100.00 to 200.00 plus,buy and install coil 50 to a $ 100 ,reweld aluminum nipples on oil and fuel tank, $75.00 get air filter $35.00 to 45.00,new sprocket $30.00 to 50.00,chain $30.00 to 50.00+ 6 to 8 hours to sharpen it,new bar $75.00 to 129.95:msp_ohmy:, new cables and wiring $24.92,sparkplug $2.22, race fuel and mix:confused2:,and a lot of hair hanging down in my face , sweat dripping off my nose ,starter ropes wound around my neck but saw will MABEE RUN :deadhorse: david


----------



## dinosaur50 (Aug 20, 2012)

*rember i will be at field days of the past 2*



sawmandave said:


> me(sawmandave)david harsh and ernie harris , cris biker will be at field days of the past , we will try to run air powered saws there, an old mall two man and a remington military two man ...  david



rember i will be at field days of the past 2


----------



## Pioneer fan (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, that idea is out. The engine i thought was in the garage, is nowhere to be found:msp_confused:. Oh well..would have been fun to try.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 31, 2012)

sawmandave said:


> Lets see here make a new expansion chamber,$100.00 to 200.00 plus,buy and install coil 50 to a $ 100 ,reweld aluminum nipples on oil and fuel tank, $75.00 get air filter $35.00 to 45.00,new sprocket $30.00 to 50.00,chain $30.00 to 50.00+ 6 to 8 hours to sharpen it,new bar $75.00 to 129.95:msp_ohmy:, new cables and wiring $24.92,sparkplug $2.22, race fuel and mix:confused2:,and a lot of hair hanging down in my face , sweat dripping off my nose ,starter ropes wound around my neck but saw will MABEE RUN :deadhorse: david



Oh, is that all?


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 31, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Michael,
> Why do you make these claims? It doesn't run. You made all these claims last year about the saws you were bringing and you brought NONE. Your name was on the title of the gtg and you contributed nothing but confusion. I know you have problems, but as far as I'm concerned, your biggest problem is you're bad spoiled! There, I said it. If your feelings are hurt, that's too bad. I've only stated the truth. You're not stupid by any means. You simply want more than your fair share of attention. There was a time when you were fun to be with and in control of your emotions. I don't know if your medication is wrong now or what, but you must stop acting like a child. You are not a child. Some will argue this should be said either not at all or at least in a private message, but I disagree wholeheartedly with that sentiment as you love to feed off anybody who will feel sorry for you. Use your intelligence to help your self and others. Your selfishness is getting on my nerves big-time. Grow up Michael. You are not stupid and shouldn't be babied. You must also stop taking advantage of your situation of irresponsibility. People on Craigslist or Ebay may believe you have good intentions and trust you for your word only to be mistreated by you when you know full well you're not responsible for what you say or do. Those who may be interested in the same saws as you on Ebay or Craigslist will suffer because you have caused them to spend more than they would have had to. STOP playing these games, because that's all they are. I repeat, GROW UP MICHAEL.
> Igpoe (Dean):msp_sad:




Dean, I'm having a hard time understanding. Could you stop beating around the bush and just say what you mean.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2013)

*Time?*

Hello, all you chainsawers in VA and nearby,
It's once again time to start thinking about coming to the next " Central VA GTG". It's January and you know as well as I that the end of March isn't that far away. My saws are asleep, the gas is not even delivered to the pump yet, the oil has not been processed, but my magnetos stand at the ready, my cooler has never been cooler, my grill just needs new charcoal, and I can retell the same stupid lies as before or invent new ones instantly. Anybody ready? Anybody wanna cut some wood? Anybody wanna run some saws they've never seen before? Anybody wanna watch his fellow site members outcut each other and speak of what "coulda/shoulda/woulda been if.......................? Last spring was just a beginning. Make your plans and let us know.............the whole success depends on the planning. Questions and answers right here on this thread. Carguy? Are you getting this?
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Jan 10, 2013)

AHH, good. This is still on. Had not heard anything in a while, and was wondering.

Dean, i still have to get down your way, sometime,......when and if i can get my money right.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> AHH, good. This is still on. Had not heard anything in a while, and was wondering.
> 
> Dean, i still have to get down your way, sometime,......when and if i can get my money right.



You worry too much, besides I may no longer have anything to help you. Stinkbait and '67Mustang will be here Sunday, c'mon down.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 10, 2013)

I have talked to Ernie a couple of times and it is on the calendar, I have no idea yet if I will be able to make it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 10, 2013)

I need to make this. It will give me incentive to finish up my 372 build.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 10, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Sounds like I'll HAVE to make it this time, need to straighten out you flatlanders. With the '57 IEL.



You tell 'em Mikey - just watch out for blue tractors.


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 10, 2013)

Am I invited?:msp_sad:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 10, 2013)

Location?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 10, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Am I invited?:msp_sad:



I hope so...



Tzed250 said:


> Location?



It will be held in a little hamlet called Holly Grove in Louisa County, VA. Just a 10 minute drive off of I-64 at exit 159, Dean will post up the details as the date draws nearer.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2013)

Date?

And...hello Buzz, Happy New Year!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 11, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Date?
> 
> And...hello Buzz, Happy New Year!



Ernie Harris told me April 6.


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 11, 2013)

*location*



Tzed250 said:


> Location?



324 robertson town rd. bumpass virginia, 23024


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 11, 2013)

*2013 gtg*

helo all,
I hope every body can make it that came last year , i am a close frind of ernie harris (the man who will host the gtg at his house ) we will work together as hard as we can to make this a better gtg than last year , hopefully the weather will be good to us , his property is wooded and the show will be held on grounds that has scatered trees, which will be good as there will be plenty of shade and buildings we can get in in the event a rain shower shows up.
Ernie's property looks like a place the american pickers would like to visit and do a clip on there show , that being said all of ernie's buildings will be open to view , lots of cool stuff in the out buildings , so there we will have alot fun that day , ernie has a friend that should bring a big load of wood to cut on .
we will have a working slab wood saw with tractor hooked up for us to play with.
And hopefuly we will also have a working sawmill to check out also (he is curently working on it but not sure if it will be operating yet)??? 
The saw mill is a 3 headblock lane , a real old antique.
the wood will be all sizes , not sure how big we can get , but it will be nicely set up for safety and ease of cutting , therwe will be bathroom and food that day , all extra side dishes are welcome .
There will be no adult beverages provided , but ernie loves him a b---r once in a while , if u know what i mean.
As for last year we couldn't ask of a better group of people that we had in chesterfield va. so this should be much better , and hope to see everybody again. 
I heard some people were making coments that the last gtg was a little hard to find , so this year me and ernie will make large orange signs at enery turn marking GTG with arrow pointing which way to go, starting at the exit off of route 64 , will post some pics of site soon thanks

david:byebye:


----------



## igpoe (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds good Dave....................should we even bother to answer Stinkbait's question? He's got bunches of freshly ported saws including an EARTHQUAKE! 
Igpoe


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 11, 2013)

buzz sawyer said:


> You tell 'em Mikey - just watch out for blue tractors.



I'll be there with my blue tractor!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 15, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Sounds good Dave....................should we even bother to answer Stinkbait's question? He's got bunches of freshly ported saws including an EARTHQUAKE!
> Igpoe



PLZ do not bring that earthquake saw to ernies as the last earthquake scarred him strait , the center was real close to his house. 
he was in the building when it hit and he had to go outside as the s...t was falling out of the ceiling
:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 15, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> PLZ do not bring that earthquake saw to ernies as the last earthquake scarred him strait , the center was real close to his house.
> he was in the building when it hit and he had to go outside as the s...t was falling out of the ceiling
> :msp_scared::msp_scared:



Now igpoe cant come because that was the only saw he was gonna bring.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 15, 2013)

Earthquake needs to make two-man saws, or at least 100cc one mans with 50" bars and helper handles!
Igpoe


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 15, 2013)

I will be there Dave. This time I will be on time. I will bring my jumper cables again this year!

Also, let us know what we can bring to assist. I understand I missed a good lunch last year.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 15, 2013)

My schedule is up in the air for now... but if I make it... How about an Echo 610 race? Anybody have a Big Homelite?


----------



## igpoe (Jan 15, 2013)

i'm sure Sawmandave has a 3100G Homey Randy, and wasn't it our Rudedog with the 610twin. I've got a 50cc Partner that I think runs pretty fair and yes, a Stinkbait massaged 38cc EARTHQUAKE if it survives that long!
Dean


----------



## watsonr (Jan 15, 2013)

igpoe said:


> i'm sure Sawmandave has a 3100G Homey Randy, and wasn't it our Rudedog with the 610twin. I've got a 50cc Partner that I think runs pretty fair and yes, a Stinkbait massaged 38cc EARTHQUAKE if it survives that long!
> Dean



Well if it all works out, I may have a 090G to race him and I do have a couple of the twin 610s now. I'll bring the 2100 Super and a few others as well.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 15, 2013)

*directions link*

Here's the google link to the maps and directions to this GTG : 324 robertson town rd. bumpass virginia, 23024 - Google Maps We got us a genuine hand-made outhouse instead of a porta-john.


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 15, 2013)

watsonr said:


> My schedule is up in the air for now... but if I make it... How about an Echo 610 race? Anybody have a Big Homelite?



i have a nasty 750 homeie with 8 to 10 hrs on sharpening chain


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 15, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> I will be there Dave. This time I will be on time. I will bring my jumper cables again this year!
> 
> Also, let us know what we can bring to assist. I understand I missed a good lunch last year.



Be glad to see u again i think we are having a great lunch this year too!
ernie has a lot of frinds and they said they were comming , not bringing saws but food .
every year ernie has a salt fish breakfast at his house and let me tell you we have a throw down , most food cooked on wood cook stoves MMMMM. 
He has two of them now in working order now


----------



## cowroy (Jan 15, 2013)

I am gonna try to make it up there to this. It will be right around 6 hours, but it will be worth it to me. I have heard great things about these gtg's.


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 15, 2013)

Dave and Dean...

I have every intention of being there. I appreciate all the work you two put into last years and know that this will be a bang up event as well!


----------



## igpoe (Jan 15, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Dave and Dean...
> 
> I have every intention of being there. I appreciate all the work you two put into last years and know that this will be a bang up event as well!



Of course Ginger is most welcome also along with your compliment of Contras,etc. Then there's the Halifax Co. Antique Machinery and Heritage Festival on May3,4,&5 don't forget. This GTG assembly of sawers is invited to that as well. Carguy, are you getting this? Paul......... We're gonna make some noise this year!
Igpoe


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm planning on it, altho by the map it looks like I may be close by to some of the second wife's family, not afeered tho. I'll probably just be bringing the RA.


----------



## carguy (Jan 16, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Hello, all you chainsawers in VA and nearby,
> It's once again time to start thinking about coming to the next " Central VA GTG". It's January and you know as well as I that the end of March isn't that far away. My saws are asleep, the gas is not even delivered to the pump yet, the oil has not been processed, but my magnetos stand at the ready, my cooler has never been cooler, my grill just needs new charcoal, and I can retell the same stupid lies as before or invent new ones instantly. Anybody ready? Anybody wanna cut some wood? Anybody wanna run some saws they've never seen before? Anybody wanna watch his fellow site members outcut each other and speak of what "coulda/shoulda/woulda been if.......................? Last spring was just a beginning. Make your plans and let us know.............the whole success depends on the planning. Questions and answers right here on this thread. Carguy? Are you getting this?
> Igpoe



Dean, I am all over this and ready with more saws and brand new lies to tell.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 16, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I'm planning on it, altho by the map it looks like I may be close by to some of the second wife's family, not afeered tho. I'll probably just be bringing the RA.



If there's someone at the GTG looking to get married I will personally harrass them until they leave! No Worries


----------



## igpoe (Jan 16, 2013)

carguy said:


> Dean, I am all over this and ready with more saws and brand new lies to tell.



Hey Paul,
Good to hear from you and glad you haven't bled to death. (almost inside joke) Bring the fast Husq. and any others you like and plan for HCAMHF also. Charge your battery too! Boys, this dude if you don't know him transports himself with a F150/Toyota forklift so he's a McGyver type but maybe never told a lie in his life!
Dean


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 16, 2013)

Started sharpening chains last night to get ready for the GTG. Got the chains on the sp125, pm800, 026, and 7-10 done. Gonna try to do a little bit every night to get ready.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 16, 2013)

*slight accident*

Here's a video of the OP and his SP125 in a large oak. Don't watch the last two seconds if you can help it, it's too scary! Dean Cutting witsh his McCulloch sp125 - YouTube
Igpoe


----------



## JT78 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ive been out of the loop for a while. I still feel bad I missed the heritage festival last year I am making no promises but I will see what I can do. It would be good to see some old friends and maybe meet some new. I still got a couple fast saws to bring but Im sure they will be slow compared to some.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 16, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Here's a video of the OP and his SP125 in a large oak. Don't watch the last two seconds if you can help it, it's too scary! Dean Cutting witsh his McCulloch sp125 - YouTube
> Igpoe



What was it that hit him? Not the chain or a piece of the wedge, something did and with some force!


----------



## JT78 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just watched that vid wow hope u were wearing your cup that day! what was it that flew out of there?


----------



## cowroy (Jan 16, 2013)

Looked to me as if the chain jumped off the bar. I jumped myself when I saw it on video :msp_scared:


----------



## watsonr (Jan 16, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Looked to me as if the chain jumped off the bar. I jumped myself when I saw it on video :msp_scared:



I would say no, the saw was out of the cut and I've never had a chain come off the left side like that. You can still see the chain on the saw. I jumped too and watched it a few times in slow mo. It was something from the starter area and in two pieces.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe that was the recoil or at least parts of it that came off.

What do I win?

I am trying to make this one as well, did anyone start the peer pressure on Scooterbum, yet?


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 16, 2013)

It was the recoil.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 16, 2013)

mtmartin2005's channel - YouTube Check out Stinkbaits' port jobs
Igpoe


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 16, 2013)

igpoe said:


> mtmartin2005's channel - YouTube Check out Stinkbaits' port jobs
> Igpoe



Ar they considered stinkerized. Lol


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 16, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> It was the recoil.



Yes, he did.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 16, 2013)

*I will be there*

I will be there


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 17, 2013)

*as 2 what im bring know i know i will take homelite c 7*

as 2 what im bring know i know i will take homelite c 7 stihl 0 15 solo 635 some sears some macs a wright blade saw i will bring some more then that 2 just UN sure what others right now


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 17, 2013)

*stinkerized i would say yes*



stinkbait said:


> Ar they considered stinkerized. Lol



stinkerized i would say yes


----------



## GoRving (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn, Dean...Well, at least it wasn't the other end of the saw....


----------



## igpoe (Jan 17, 2013)

That red permatex threadlocker has a grip on that recoil now. I may never get it off, but I'm at least assured it won't FLY off! BTW, it didn't hurt as bad as it may have looked like. I'm maybe too old now for it to hurt like it would 40 years ago.
Dean


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 17, 2013)

*i will bring a Pioneer 650 as wall*

i will bring a Pioneer 650 as wall


----------



## igpoe (Jan 18, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> i will bring a Pioneer 650 as wall



When did you get that one, Michael, and have you shipped the one you're supposed to be trading yet? People are watching you............
Igpoe
Oh! and what about the famous Fleetwood?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2013)

*dean the Pioneer 650 was shipped wensday*

dean the Pioneer 650 was shipped wensday it will be here next's week it what i got in the trade the Fleetwood will be here buy gtg he his family in Virginia who going 2 bring it up and will meet them then with it then


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2013)

*i know People are watching me*

i know People are watching me


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Pioneer 650 a runner 2*

Pioneer 650 a runner 2 so it runs good it in great shape i got it form a wall know collector out west not saying who on here that i will say


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 18, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> i know People are watching me



The Drone is watching everyone.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2013)

*i will bring the Fleetwood 2*

i will bring the Fleetwood 2


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 21, 2013)

*saw trade or no trade*



igpoe said:


> When did you get that one, Michael, and have you shipped the one you're supposed to be trading yet? People are watching you............
> Igpoe
> Oh! and what about the famous Fleetwood?



I am the one that nobody is watching ( the unsung hero )
dave


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 21, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> I am the one that nobody is watching ( the unsung hero )
> dave



I'm watching you Dave...and taking notes!


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 21, 2013)

*your host mr ernie harris*

View attachment 274632
View attachment 274629
View attachment 274630
View attachment 274631

Here is a couple of pic's of ernie's shed and the sawmill that he recently got , hopes to have it running by GTG time .
These are my first attempt's of posting pic's on AR so let me know how you like them.

dave :msp_wink:


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 21, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Here is a couple of pic's of ernie's shed and the sawmill that he recently got , hopes to have it running by GTG time .
> These are my first attempt's of posting pic's on AR so let me know how you like them.
> 
> dave :msp_wink:



Great photos there Dave. Looks like Ernie is an AS type of guy. He must be left handed - otherwise how would he get any work done with that beer in his right hand all the time. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Scoot, I see you liking all these posts. Are you trying to attend?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Ernie is an AS type of guy for sure .*



7oaks said:


> Great photos there Dave. Looks like Ernie is an AS type of guy. He must be left handed - otherwise how would he get any work done with that beer in his right hand all the time. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ernie is an AS type of guy for sure .


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like all of the makings for a good time!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*so true you are the unsung hero.*



sawmandave said:


> I am the one that nobody is watching ( the unsung hero )
> dave


 but we are watching you 
so true you are the unsung hero.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looks like all of the makings for a good time!



it alsawy a great time the Central Va. GTG is alsawy s a great time.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*i cant wait for gtg time wont be long*

i cant wait for gtg time wont be long


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*i will race both of you all with my c 7 i know both saws are bigger but that c7 with*



sawmandave said:


> i have a nasty 750 homeie with 8 to 10 hrs on sharpening chain



i will race both of you all with my c 7 i know both saws are bigger but that c7 with 404 chain will cut good


----------



## igpoe (Jan 21, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Great photos there Dave. Looks like Ernie is an AS type of guy. He must be left handed - otherwise how would he get any work done with that beer in his right hand all the time. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ernie is actually fully ambidextrous.....................he can consume adult beverages with either hand!
Igpoe


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 21, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> i cant wait for gtg time wont be long



Pretty excited about it myself.. even getting my dad to come out too. May throw an old Echo in the truck just for fun.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Ernie is actually fully ambidextrous.....................he can consume adult beverages with either hand!
> Igpoe



so true he can .


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 21, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Ernie is actually fully ambidextrous.....................he can consume adult beverages with either hand!
> Igpoe


his shop would not run without the beer in hand

dave


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 21, 2013)

*saw race*

Ernie told me he want's to race dino50 's c-7 with a 056 bow saw ..
otstir:otstir:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*deal i will do that*



sawmandave said:


> Ernie told me he want's to race dino50 's c-7 with a 056 bow saw ..
> otstir:otstir:



deal i will do that. but watch the c-7 win it.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*i want 2 race my Pioneer 650 with someone 2 if any one up for it 2*

i want 2 race my Pioneer 650 with someone 2 if any one up for it 2 .


----------



## igpoe (Jan 21, 2013)

Dino50, the 056 bowsaw has a larger displacement. It is 1/2 centimeter larger!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*OK but maybe i will win i will try*



igpoe said:


> Dino50, the 056 bowsaw has a larger displacement. It is 1/2 centimeter larger!



OK but maybe i will win i will try


----------



## little possum (Jan 21, 2013)

5hrs from possumville. Too early for us to commit. Work schedule and pops back dont always get along with our plans. Hope to be at Heritage festival though..


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*i hope you guys make it*



little possum said:


> 5hrs from possumville. Too early for us to commit. Work schedule and pops back dont always get along with our plans. Hope to be at Heritage festival though..



i hope you guys make it if not i will see you at Heritage festival


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to see that Ernie got the mill delivered, has he found a power unit? I know he stopped by my place and looked at the 4-71 I had on mine, hope he gets it up and running. Still hope to be able to make it, time will tell...


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

*if you make it bring the bluegrass back your sears is wating for you*



Guido Salvage said:


> Glad to see that Ernie got the mill delivered, has he found a power unit? I know he stopped by my place and looked at the 4-71 I had on mine, hope he gets it up and running. Still hope to be able to make it, time will tell...



if you make it bring the bluegrass back your sears is wating for you


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 21, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Glad to see that Ernie got the mill delivered, has he found a power unit? I know he stopped by my place and looked at the 4-71 I had on mine, hope he gets it up and running. Still hope to be able to make it, time will tell...



No power unit yet , ernie is getting a computer and will need a lot of help , as i have also . 
I will try to get him logged on , then he will be on his way to talk to all of us..

dave opcorn:


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 21, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> if you make it bring the bluegrass back your sears is wating for you



In a thousand pieces


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 21, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> In a thousand pieces[/ lol


----------



## Bill G (Jan 22, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> It was the recoil.



I know what the recoil feels like when it hits you at full RPM on a piped 125. I went down that path at the first Iowa GTG


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

*but 2 make it fair 2 cut race or a 3 cut race*



dinosaur50 said:


> OK but maybe i will win i will try



but 2 make it fair 2 cut race or a 3 cut race .


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 22, 2013)

little possum said:


> 5hrs from possumville. Too early for us to commit. Work schedule and pops back dont always get along with our plans. Hope to be at Heritage festival though..



Hope to see you and your dad there!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

*i hope they both come 2*



7oaks said:


> Hope to see you and your dad there!



i hope they both come 2


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> View attachment 274632
> View attachment 274629
> View attachment 274630
> View attachment 274631
> ...



but rember 2 the ones where at last year gtg Ernie was there or 2 the ones who have been 2 expo Richmond or field day of the past he goes 2 them . so some of you know him all ready i know i do because i go 2 them.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 22, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> if you make it bring the bluegrass back your sears is wating for you





sawmandave said:


> In a thousand pieces



Help me understand... you begged me to trade a saw with you, I was reluctant to do so but finally relented and you picked out the one you wanted. Now you want the saw you traded away back and my former saw is in "a thousand pieces". No one forced you to make a trade or select the saw you did, why should you not have to live with the consequences of your decision?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

*will live with the consequences of my decision*



Guido Salvage said:


> Help me understand... you begged me to trade a saw with you, I was reluctant to do so but finally relented and you picked out the one you wanted. Now you want the saw you traded away back and my former saw is in "a thousand pieces". No one forced you to make a trade or select the saw you did, why should you not have to live with the consequences of your decision?



i will live with the consequences of my decision


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Help me understand... you begged me to trade a saw with you, I was reluctant to do so but finally relented and you picked out the one you wanted. Now you want the saw you traded away back and my former saw is in "a thousand pieces". No one forced you to make a trade or select the saw you did, why should you not have to live with the consequences of your decision?



Your saw is in one piece, he's offering you a thousand pieces. You should be all over that deal.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 22, 2013)

Thomas, were you at the GTG last spring? I'm simply trying to place who you are and if we've met I'm good with faces, names, not so much
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Thomas, were you at the GTG last spring? I'm simply trying to place who you are and if we've met I'm good with faces, names, not so much
> Igpoe



i don't think he was not sure i know he been 2 field day of the past before but i don't know him my self or i don't think i do .


----------



## igpoe (Jan 22, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> i don't think he was not sure i know he been 2 field day of the past before but i don't know him my self or i don't think i do .



Hello Michael,
Please be content to allow Thomas to answer the question I asked HIM. If I need information from you I will ask you, OK?
Dean


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 22, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Hello Michael,
> Please be content to allow Thomas to answer the question I asked HIM. If I need information from you I will ask you, OK?
> Dean



I wasn't able to make the GTG. I met Dave and Ernie at Field Days in 2011. Dave may remember, I helped him grab a log to use his Husqvarna on. 

I had an entourage with me at Field Days last year and those guys were talking to other people, so I didn't bug them.

I am trying my best not to miss this one. Hopefully I can have my Remington Super 990 in order by then.


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Your saw is in one piece, he's offering you a thousand pieces. You should be all over that deal.



No i meant the sears saw


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 22, 2013)

*New saw , found at junk yard today*

View attachment 274951
View attachment 274952
View attachment 274953
View attachment 274954
View attachment 274955


Found this today at junk yard , i can't believe somebody threw this away for scrap metal , the saw seems to have been owned by a homeowner ( firewood cutter ) lot's of paint left on bottom , it also came with the two man bow , also in like new condition pic's to follow next

dave


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

*i hope sawmandave brings the Stihl KS 43 to gtg*

i hope sawmandave brings the Stihl KS 43 to gtg .


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 22, 2013)

*The two man bow pic's*

View attachment 274957
View attachment 274958
View attachment 274959
View attachment 274960
View attachment 274961


The sprocket and chain were tied to the bow with pc. of wire , i do not know much about this two man bow , hope to have on saw and running at gtg .
Not sure about mechanical condition of saw yet..

dave :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice score! Way to nice to be in a junkyard.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 22, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Nice score! Way to nice to be in a junkyard.



Are you coming John?


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 22, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Nice score! Way to nice to be in a junkyard.



I was sent a pic by the weigh man at yard , when i saw it , i couldnt get there fast enough , took off work early, usualy the guys throw it around and beat it up before i get there , but this one had special treatment, i am very thankful

dave :cool2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> Are you coming John?



I am going to do my level best to be there! How's the T435 treating you?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

*i hope you make it.*



Tzed250 said:


> I am going to do my level best to be there! How's the T435 treating you?



i hope you make it.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 22, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> I am going to do my level best to be there! How's the T435 treating you?



Good. I've used it several times. Let me know if you can make it and I'll bring my 660 to save myself the shipping on one side for a port job. That's a sweet winter special.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Ok*



igpoe said:


> hello michael,
> please be content to allow thomas to answer the question i asked him. If i need information from you i will ask you, ok?
> Dean



ok


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> Good. I've used it several times. Let me know if you can make it and I'll bring my 660 to save myself the shipping on one side for a port job. That's a sweet winter special.



That would be great! My ported 660 puts a grin on my face every time I run it.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 26, 2013)

*bump*

just bumping it up.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 26, 2013)

*neet im sure it fun 2 run.*



Tzed250 said:


> That would be great! My ported 660 puts a grin on my face every time I run it.



neet im sure it fun 2 run.


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 27, 2013)

*Almost time for gtg*

View attachment 275942



Getting closer for gtg!!!!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 27, 2013)

*yup it is.*



sawmandave said:


> View attachment 275942
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer for gtg!!!!! :chainsawguy:



yup it is.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 27, 2013)

*Eh*

In case some of you can't place who Ernie Harris is: spring GTG 2012 - YouTube This is the man who is hosting the April GTG. I think he was in some old John Wayne movies.
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Jan 27, 2013)

*unseen vid?*

spring GTG 2012 - YouTube Keith and Randy.......................no cheating now


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Ernie Harris on the motor*

spring GTG 2012 012 - YouTube Ernie Harris on the motor.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 28, 2013)

I work that weekend so I have put in for leave for Saturday and Sunday. The leave has been granted so I will be there.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 28, 2013)

*nice 2 see you can make it .*



Rudedog said:


> I work that weekend so I have put in for leave for Saturday and Sunday. The leave has been granted so I will be there.



nice 2 see you can make it .


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 28, 2013)

I started tearing down one of the saws I hope to bring last night. I realized if I don't get started, GTG will be here before I know it. Can't wait!


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 28, 2013)

*Same time and place???*

April 6, 2013 at the home of Mr. Ernie Harris

Ernies' address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024




My only question is: Is that Bum Pass, Va or :msp_scared:Bump Ass, Va?????


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 28, 2013)

7oaks said:


> April 6, 2013 at the home of Mr. Ernie Harris
> 
> Ernies' address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024
> 
> ...



Be careful, Carl. Those boys down yonder are a tad different than what you're used to in Mineral Co.


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 28, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Be careful, Carl. Those boys down yonder are a tad different than what you're used to in Mineral Co.



Mikey...I've got my passport out of the safe and a visa applied for. :msp_biggrin: Been down there a couple of times and they seemed to accept northerners okay but a little standoffish - if you know what I mean. You going? Bringing the RA? I'll bring the Pioneer 610 for show - don't think I'll have it running by then.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 28, 2013)

7oaks said:


> April 6, 2013 at the home of Mr. Ernie Harris
> 
> Ernies' address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024
> 
> ...



Yeah!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 29, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Mikey...I've got my passport out of the safe and a visa applied for. :msp_biggrin: Been down there a couple of times and they seemed to accept northerners okay but a little standoffish - if you know what I mean. You going? Bringing the RA? I'll bring the Pioneer 610 for show - don't think I'll have it running by then.



Yes, I'm gonna try my best to be there. I let the RA set for a while, may need another carb rebuild, will bring that, and a 10-10 which was a gift...


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

*hey fix the carb i will race my pioneer 650 and you can race your ra and will see wh*



mtfallsmikey said:


> Yes, I'm gonna try my best to be there. I let the RA set for a while, may need another carb rebuild, will bring that, and a 10-10 which was a gift...



hey fix the carb i will race my pioneer 650 and you can race your ra and will see who wins.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 29, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> hey fix the carb i will race my pioneer 650 and you can race your ra and will see who wins.



well, that will be interesting...I did beat a bud's 08 once with it. No bets or trash talk though, it's a brute, not a speedburner. We can turn the GTG into a Pioneer festival.....


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> well, that will be interesting...I did beat a bud's 08 once with it. No bets or trash talk though, it's a brute, not a speedburner. We can turn the GTG into a Pioneer festival.....



i know they are brute, not a speedburner true but lets race im all for it 2 cuts and see will get igpoe 2 time us with his stop watch and see who wins.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

*a Pioneer festival that would be neet they where good saws*



mtfallsmikey said:


> well, that will be interesting...I did beat a bud's 08 once with it. No bets or trash talk though, it's a brute, not a speedburner. We can turn the GTG into a Pioneer festival.....



a Pioneer festival that would be neet they where good saws.


----------



## tatesdad (Jan 29, 2013)

I am new to this forum (as if you couldn't tell) but I have never been to one of these GTG's but think it would be fun to attend. Can I just show up to this thing? What would I need to know being a newbie here on this forum?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

*yes just show up but post on here you are coming just bring saws.*



tatesdad said:


> I am new to this forum (as if you couldn't tell) but I have never been to one of these GTG's but think it would be fun to attend. Can I just show up to this thing? What would I need to know being a newbie here on this forum?



yes just show up but post on here you are coming just bring saws.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 29, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> yes just show up but post on here you are coming just bring saws.



will we need to bring any food of any kind?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> will we need to bring any food of any kind?



igpoe will let you know just drinks most of time but food some times got 2 see


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

*igpoe or Dave will let you know just drinks most of time but food some times got 2*

igpoe or Dave will let you know just drinks most of time but food some times got 2 wait and see.


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 29, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Yes, I'm gonna try my best to be there. I let the RA set for a while, may need another carb rebuild, will bring that, and a 10-10 which was a gift...



You know, of course, the only reason I picked up the 610 was because you caught Dave stealing the RA for me. They are the only saws, besides my beloved early Stihls, that I think are works of art as well as workers.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 29, 2013)

*invites*

Only those AS members and other chainsaw enthusiasts who consider themselves in reasonable driving distance or with the ability to layover need consider themselves invited.
I f you are in New South Wales you might allow a bit of extra time to get here and to return home. You don't HAVE to own a chainsaw, but it will be difficult to fool us if you just show up for the food. There will be facilities available if you are of the fairer sex and some if you are not. You will find yourself among friends if you have a mind that is open to fresh ideas and learning oportunity by operating both modern and vintage chainsaws. Also, you will before you leave come to realize that this GTG is less about the saws than it is about the people who own and love them. If someone invents a story just for their own gratification, this should not be held as a common indication that all of us are alike.There will be other signs relating to this fact.
Hopefully there will not be a need for any special appointment of safety police as this job is the responsibility of Every attendee. Adult beverages may be consumed by those who can behave as adults in spite of it's consumption without exception. (hopefully I'm listening to myself as I type!)
Mr. Ernie Harris is our Host, who is not a member of this forum at this moment, but who may soon be. Ultimately, he calls the shots, but he's nothing if not a congenial sort. He may wish to add to my remarks as might Sawmandave or really anyone wishing to comment whether attending or not. You may be counted as attending for good planning from this time forward simply by saying definately so. I will be at this GTG unless prevented by an act of God.
Dean Coates (Igpoe)


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 29, 2013)

*I will be at this GTG unless prevented by an act of God.*

I will be at this GTG unless prevented by an act of God.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 29, 2013)

Since Dean mentioned the word "police" I should warn folks that there is a State Police office where you turn off of 522 onto Owens Creek Road. I have encountered roadblocks there in the past and there is fairly significant law enforcement traffic on 522. Hate to see anyone have a bad ending to a good day.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 29, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Since Dean mentioned the word "police" I should warn folks that there is a State Police office where you turn off of 522 onto Owens Creek Road. I have encountered roadblocks there in the past and there is fairly significant law enforcement traffic on 522. Hate to see anyone have a bad ending to a good day.



I'm planning on staying myself.....(Deliverance?)


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 1, 2013)

*that good not sure about hotels or cabins campgrounds around their im sure their a f*



mtfallsmikey said:


> I'm planning on staying myself.....(Deliverance?)



that good not sure about hotels or cabins campgrounds around their im sure their a few. for ones that need them


----------



## igpoe (Feb 2, 2013)

*list*

Michael,
Last year you made us a list of motels in the area of the GTG. This time how about include the nightly rates and their distance from the actual GTG site! This will take you some time and give you some good exercise. Many thanks,
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 2, 2013)

*i will and post it Sunday.*



igpoe said:


> Michael,
> Last year you made us a list of motels in the area of the GTG. This time how about include the nightly rates and their distance from the actual GTG site! This will take you some time and give you some good exercise. Many thanks,
> Igpoe



i will and post it Sunday.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 2, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Michael,
> Last year you made us a list of motels in the area of the GTG. This time how about include the nightly rates and their distance from the actual GTG site! This will take you some time and give you some good exercise. Many thanks,
> Igpoe



Can you add a column too to note if they allow bringing our saws indoors with us? I wouldn't want them to get cold and lonely! :jester::jester:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, if everything goes right. there will be another running 2-man saw at the GTG. My Mall11 snorted on a squirt, and ran for a few seconds. The carb is "marinating" as we speak.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 2, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Well, if everything goes right. there will be another running 2-man saw at the GTG. My Mall11 snorted on a squirt, and ran for a few seconds. The carb is "marinating" as we speak.



Woohoo! That is exciting!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 2, 2013)

*i will work it now and get it done tonight and posted.*



dinosaur50 said:


> i will and post it Sunday.



i will work it now and get it done tonight and posted.


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 2, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> well, that will be interesting...I did beat a bud's 08 once with it. No bets or trash talk though, it's a brute, not a speedburner. We can turn the GTG into a Pioneer festival.....


To the tune of a 850 gear drive :bringit:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 2, 2013)

*here a list*

here a list 23024 Hotels + Motels
Country Inn & Suites Doswell in Doswell 1-800-230-4134 
16250 International St., Doswell, VA 23047 (Highway)

~15.98 Miles from 23024
Days Inn Kings Dominion in Doswell 1-800-997-5148 
16220 International St., Doswell, VA 23047 (Highway)

~15.98 Miles from 23024
La Quinta Inn & Suites in Doswell 1-800-997-5149 
16280 International St., Doswell, VA 23047 (Suburban)

~17.26 Miles from 23024
Days Inn in Ruther Glen 1-800-230-4134 
24320 Rogers Clark Blvd., Ruther Glen, VA 22546 (Highway)

~17.28 Miles from 23024
Quality Inn in Ruther Glen 1-800-997-5148 
23500 Welcomw Way Dr., Ruther Glen, VA 22546 (Highway)

~17.34 Miles from 23024
Comfort Inn Ruther Glen in Ruther Glen 1-800-997-5149 
24058 Welcome Way Dr., Ruther Glen, VA 25546

~17.42 Miles from 23024
Comfort Inn in Ruther Glen 1-800-230-4134 
24058 Welcome Way Dr., Ruther Glen, VA 22546

~17.44 Miles from 23024
Comfort Inn & Suites in Ruther Glen 1-800-997-5148 
25058 Welcome Way Dr., Ruther Glen, VA 22546

~17.52 Miles from 23024
Howard Johnson Express Inn in Ruther Glen 1-800-997-5149 
23786 Rogers Clark Blvd., Ruther Glen, VA 22546

~17.99 Miles from 23024
Super 8 in Ruther Glen 1-800-230-4134 
24011 Ruther Glen Rd., Ruther Glen, VA 22546 (Highway)

~17.99 Miles from 23024
Wingate by Wyndham Richmond Short Pump in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5148 
13991 North Gayton Rd., Glen Allen, VA 23233 (Suburban)

~18.73 Miles from 23024
The Hilton Richmond Hotel & Spa / Short Pump in Richmond 1-800-997-5149 
12042 West Broad St., Richmond, VA 23233 (Suburban)

Best Western Kings Quarters in Doswell 1-800-230-4134 
16102 Theme Park Way, Doswell, VA 23047 (Rural)

Hyatt House Richmond West in Richmond 1-800-997-5148 
11800 West Broad St. Suite1098, Richmond, VA 23233

~19.26 Miles from 23024
Henry Clay Inn in Ashland 1-800-997-5149 
114 North Railroad Ave., Ashland, VA 23005 (Suburban)

~19.49 Miles from 23024
Country Inn & Suites in Doswell 1-800-230-4134 
10126 Kings Dominion Blvd., Doswell, VA 23047 (Rural)

~19.59 Miles from 23024
Hampton Inn North Richmond Ashland in Ashland 1-800-997-5148 
705 England St., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~19.99 Miles from 23024
Sleep Inn Inn & Suites in Ashland 1-800-997-5149 
80 Cottage Green Dr., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~20.10 Miles from 23024
Ashland Inn in Ashland 1-800-230-4134 
101 North Cottage Greene Drv, Ashland, VA 23005

~20.11 Miles from 23024
Sleep Inn & Suites Ashland in Ashland 1-800-997-5148 
I 95 & Us Highway 54, Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~20.11 Miles from 23024
Capital Hotel in Ashland 1-800-997-5149 
101 North Cottage Green Dr., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~20.14 Miles from 23024
Days Inn in Ashland 1-800-230-4134 
806 England St., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

Reservations Ashland Group Rates Map
~20.15 Miles from 23024
Super 8 in Ashland 1-800-997-5148 
806 B England St., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~20.15 Miles from 23024
Candlewood Suites Richmond West Short Pump in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5149 

~20.16 Miles from 23024
Aloft Richmond West in Glen Allen 1-800-230-4134 
3939 Duckling Dr., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)


~20.26 Miles from 23024
Quality Inn & Suites Ashland in Ashland 1-800-997-5148 
810 England St., Ashland, VA 23005 (Downtown-City Center)

~20.28 Miles from 23024
Howard Johnson in Ashland 1-800-997-5149 
107 North Carter Rd., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~20.36 Miles from 23024
Econo Lodge Kings Dominion in Ashland 1-800-230-4134 
103 North Carter Rd., Ashland, VA 23005 (Highway)

~20.37 Miles from 23024
Holiday Inn Express & Suites Glen Allen / Ashlan in Ashland 1-800-997-5148 
107 South Carter Rd., Ashland, VA 23005 (Suburban)

~20.39 Miles from 23024
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Richmond North in Ashland 1-800-997-5149 
107 Carter Rd. South, Ashland, VA 23005 (Suburban)


~20.39 Miles from 23024
Richmond Marriott West in Glen Allen 1-800-230-4134 
4240 Dominion Blvd., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

~20.47 Miles from 23024
Hyatt Place Richmond / Innsbrook in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5148 
4100 Cox Rd., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

Reservations Meeting Space Glen Allen Group Rates Map
~20.61 Miles from 23024
Hilton Garden Inn in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5149 
4050 Cox Rd., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

~20.76 Miles from 23024
Comfort Suites Innsbrook in Glen Allen 1-800-230-4134 
4015 Innslake Dr., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

~20.76 Miles from 23024
Comfort Suites Richmond West in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5148 
4051 Innslake Dr., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)
~20.81 Miles from 23024
Hampton Inn Richmond West in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5149 
10800 West Broad Steet, Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

~20.83 Miles from 23024
Homewood Suites Richmond West End in Glen Allen 1-800-230-4134 
4100 Innslake Dr., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

~20.85 Miles from 23024
Extended Stay Hotel in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5148 
10961 West Broad St., Glen Allen, VA 23060

~20.94 Miles from 23024
Residence Inn by Marriott in Richmond 1-800-997-5149 
3940 Westerre Pkwy., Richmond, VA 23233 (Suburban)

~21.13 Miles from 23024
Courtyard by Marriott Northwest in Richmond 1-800-230-4134 
3950 Westerre Pkwy., Richmond, VA 23233 (Suburban)

~21.15 Miles from 23024
Studioplus Richmond Innsbrook in Glen Allen 1-800-997-5148 
10060 West Broad St., Glen Allen, VA 23060 (Suburban)

~21.22 Miles from 23024
Fairfield Inn & Suites Richmond Northwest in Richmond 1-800-997-5149 
9937 Mayland Dr., Richmond, VA 23233 (Suburban)

~21.52 Miles from 23024
Holiday Inn Express I 64 North West in Richmond 1-800-230-4134 

~21.55 Miles from 23024
Springhill Suites by Marriott Richmond Northwest in Richmond 1-800-997-5148 
9960 Indpendence Park Dr., Richmond, VA 23233

~21.74 Miles from 23024
Holiday Inn Express & Suites Thornburg S. Frederic in Thornburg 1-800-997-5149 

~21.82 Miles from 23024
Country Inn & Suites Hanover in Ashland 1-800-230-4134 


~22.60 Miles from 23024
Shenandoah Crossing Resort in Gordonsville 1-800-997-5148 

~22.91 Miles from 23024
Shenandoah Crossing in Gordonsville 1-800-997-5149 

~22.91 Miles from 23024
Best Western Plus Crossroads Inn & Ste in Gordonsville 1-800-230-4134 
135 Wood Ridge Terrace, Gordonsville, VA 22942 (Highway)

~23.60 Miles from 23024
Country Inn & Suites in Richmond 1-800-997-5148 
8010 West Broad St., Richmond, VA 23294 (Downtown-City Center)
~23.73 Miles from 23024


----------



## igpoe (Feb 2, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> To the tune of a 850 gear drive :bringit:



Dave, can I bring the SUPERTWIN one-man? Daybo still has to paint it first and I need to figure out what pitch chain fits it and find a loop.
Dean


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 2, 2013)

*the list is done and posted.*



dinosaur50 said:


> i will and post it Sunday.



the list is done and posted.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 3, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Dave, can I bring the SUPERTWIN one-man? Daybo still has to paint it first and I need to figure out what pitch chain fits it and find a loop.
> Dean



Dean,

Running the Super twin as a 1 man is a dis-service to the saw


----------



## igpoe (Feb 3, 2013)

Bill,
Tell that to the fella that sent it to me with a 24" bar!
Dean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ZE25zhhfM


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*dean put it in some wood and make a video of it cutting.*



igpoe said:


> Bill,
> Tell that to the fella that sent it to me with a 24" bar!
> Dean
> 
> 3 Cylinders of I.E.L. - YouTube



dean put it in some wood and make a video of it cutting.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*i know that mall 11 i give you would run just naiver had time 2 get it 2.*



Pioneer fan said:


> Well, if everything goes right. there will be another running 2-man saw at the GTG. My Mall11 snorted on a squirt, and ran for a few seconds. The carb is "marinating" as we speak.



i know that mall 11 i give you would run just naiver had time 2 get it 2. glad 2 it runs.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*i will make another list then with their rates.*



igpoe said:


> Michael,
> Last year you made us a list of motels in the area of the GTG. This time how about include the nightly rates and their distance from the actual GTG site! This will take you some time and give you some good exercise. Many thanks,
> Igpoe



i will make another list then with their rates. and i will do it one buy one and i will do a Google maps 2 for each one with ardess 2 gtg and 2 hotel in it today and post it.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*but rember 2 the rate is buy room type and how many days and ppl you have 2.*



dinosaur50 said:


> i will make another list then with their rates. and i will do it one buy one and i will do a Google maps 2 for each one with ardess 2 gtg and 2 hotel in it today and post it.



but rember 2 the rate is buy room type and how many days and ppl you have 2. i will just put one day one person in but you know all that.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*here a map with each one.*

hotels loc: 324 Robertson Town Rd, Bumpass, VA 23024 - Google Maps here a map with each one.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*and on that map you can change the date 2 and it will give you each on price .*



dinosaur50 said:


> hotels loc: 324 Robertson Town Rd, Bumpass, VA 23024 - Google Maps here a map with each one.



and on that map you can change the date 2 and it will give you each on price. for the dates.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*so true and it lots of fun and a great time.*



igpoe said:


> April 6, 2013 at the home of Mr. Ernie Harris. Details and directions as time goes on.
> This date is the next Saturday after Easter and the Saturday before the opening of Spring Turkey season.
> Mr. Harris lives in Louisa Co., but within minutes of Richmond. He's northwest of Richmond and a few short miles to the North of Interstate 64.
> We welcome ALL chainsaw enthusiasts whether they love modern saws or vintage saws, small or large, modified or bone stock.
> ...



so true and it lots of fun and a great time.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 3, 2013)

*and if you like older or antique chainsaws this is best gtg 2 come 2 in the world*

 and if you like older or antique chainsaws this is best gtg 2 come 2 in the world. because their more of them their then other gtg and lots of collectors come 2 this gtg.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 4, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> and if you like older or antique chainsaws this is best gtg 2 come 2 in the world. because their more of them their then other gtg and lots of collectors come 2 this gtg.



we have all of thees types will be at the gtg 2 mans one mans blades saws bow saws.


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 4, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Dave, can I bring the SUPERTWIN one-man? Daybo still has to paint it first and I need to figure out what pitch chain fits it and find a loop.
> Dean



Yes and i will bring the pioneer sign i got in a lonley saw shop in south hill va. so everybody can see where the pioneer area is

dave:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 4, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Yes and i will bring the pioneer sign i got in a lonley saw shop in south hill va. so everybody can see where the pioneer area is
> 
> dave:msp_sneaky:



pioneer a good saw i like pioneers but i like them all.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 4, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Yes and i will bring the pioneer sign i got in a lonley saw shop in south hill va. so everybody can see where the pioneer area is
> 
> dave:msp_sneaky:



And will it be for sale?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 6, 2013)

The Mall11 started and ran on it's own for a few minutes today. Anyone have an idea what the "initial" baseline settings should be on the carb? It does run, but not real well,at the moment.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> The Mall11 started and ran on it's own for a few minutes today. Anyone have an idea what the "initial" baseline settings should be on the carb? It does run, but not real well,at the moment.



im sure igpoe knows.or most likely dose.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Is Thomas1 gonna be there? I wanna let Jon hand deliver his 084. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Is Thomas1 gonna be there? I wanna let Jon hand deliver his 084. :msp_thumbup:



That sounds delightful.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Is Thomas1 gonna be there? I wanna let Jon hand deliver his 084. :msp_thumbup:



Hopefully I'll have another Mastermind saw there too....


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hopefully I'll have another Mastermind saw there too....



At most GTGs I go to there's several of our saws in attendance. What sucks is that everyone wants their saw to be the fastest.....but there can only be one winner.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> At most GTGs I go to there's several of our saws in attendance. What sucks is that everyone wants their saw to be the fastest.....but there can only be one winner.



Well.. this will hopefully be a good showing of the Meteor kits you are doing. 

You know it didn't come with a sticker so I could just tell people that I did the porting.... 



Got any stickers or do they only come when you ship the whole saw in for work?!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. this will hopefully be a good showing of the Meteor kits you are doing.
> 
> You know it didn't come with a sticker so I could just tell people that I did the porting....
> 
> ...



Just an oversight. 

I'll see if i have your address still. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Is Thomas1 gonna be there? I wanna let Jon hand deliver his 084. :msp_thumbup:



You going to be there? May want to look into AAA before you head out.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> You going to be there? May want to look into AAA before you head out.



Are you threatening me again Guido? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YoPVC4YxDlI]http://youtu.be/YoPVC4YxDlI[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you gonna be there John?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are you gonna be there John?



Rest of us aren't good enough, for you? :check:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Rest of us aren't good enough, for you? :check:



Just making sure you ain't setting me up.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just making sure you ain't setting me up.



After all.......you do follow me all over the interweb trying to make me look bad and stuff.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just making sure you ain't setting me up.



I can if you'd like. You still like 'em short, sassy and bovine?


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are you gonna be there John?



It's on my calendar !!!


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 7, 2013)

So are you planning on coming Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I'm planning on it. There's nothing better than having a good excuse for getting away from this little shop. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I'm planning on it. There's nothing better than having a good excuse for getting away from this little shop. :msp_thumbup:



Awesome! There is a guy coming to look at my truck this weekend. Hopefully he'll buy it. Then ill have the money to order my lathe.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Awesome! There is a guy coming to look at my truck this weekend. Hopefully he'll buy it. Then ill have the money to order my lathe.



How big?


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 7, 2013)

The HF 7x12.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I'm planning on it. There's nothing better than having a good excuse for getting away from this little shop. :msp_thumbup:



Well if you are coming, don't worry about my address. I'll let you tune it in and put the sticker where ever you want! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## igpoe (Feb 7, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> The Mall11 started and ran on it's own for a few minutes today. Anyone have an idea what the "initial" baseline settings should be on the carb? It does run, but not real well,at the moment.



Baseline......................1/4 to 1/2 out on the idle cicuit, one full turn on the main needle. Remember the main needle may wind up most anywhere 'cuz a lot of them have been screwed down with a screwdriver at some point and buggered the needle end AND the seat. Cleanliness in a MD or a ME is critical
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 7, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Baseline......................1/4 to 1/2 out on the idle cicuit, one full turn on the main needle. Remember the main needle may wind up most anywhere 'cuz a lot of them have been screwed down with a screwdriver at some point and buggered the needle end AND the seat. Cleanliness in a MD or a ME is critical
> Igpoe




Thank you,sir. That will get me in the ballpark.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 8, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Awesome! There is a guy coming to look at my truck this weekend. Hopefully he'll buy it. Then ill have the money to order my lathe.




UMMMM lathes are GOOOOOD


Mills are Heaven


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Baseline......................1/4 to 1/2 out on the idle cicuit, one full turn on the main needle. Remember the main needle may wind up most anywhere 'cuz a lot of them have been screwed down with a screwdriver at some point and buggered the needle end AND the seat. Cleanliness in a MD or a ME is critical
> Igpoe



nice post alsawy good to learn that stuff.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 8, 2013)

*my pioneer 650 i know pic not best but that it*

my pioneer 650 i know pic not best but that it <a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130208_101421_zps994a3971.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130208_101421_zps994a3971.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130208_101421_zps994a3971.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice old pioneer, there.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2013)

Now when and where is this gathering taking place?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Now when and where is this gathering taking place?




April 6th. Address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 10, 2013)

*it my pioneer 650 it will be running at gtg.*



Pioneer fan said:


> Nice old pioneer, there.



it my pioneer 650 103 cc it will be running at gtg.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 10, 2013)

199 miles and 3 hr 13 min of driving. Looks like it will be a day trip for me as the wife will be in South Africa. I'll be there all the same though.. looking forward to putting some names and faces together.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 10, 2013)

*i hope you make it .*



Mastermind said:


> Now when and where is this gathering taking place?



i hope you make it .


----------



## igpoe (Feb 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> 199 miles and 3 hr 13 min of driving. Looks like it will be a day trip for me as the wife will be in South Africa. I'll be there all the same though.. looking forward to putting some names and faces together.



There may, there may, there may be room for you to ride with me and Stinkbait plus take a few saws.
I g p o e


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 10, 2013)

igpoe said:


> There may, there may, there may be room for you to ride with me and Stinkbait plus take a few saws.
> I g p o e




I appreciate the offer... I'm sure I'll have at least one other person with me a small load of saws. The drive to and from is half the fun for me. I do appreciate the offer though!

I have gotten my gaskets for my XL that I want to bring to GTG so it's starting to go back together. Cleaning the tank right now has me stalled.. after I get the old fuel line that has turned to tar out of there, it will be back together in short order. Another vintage saw saved!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I appreciate the offer... I'm sure I'll have at least one other person with me a small load of saws. The drive to and from is half the fun for me. I do appreciate the offer though!
> 
> I have gotten my gaskets for my XL that I want to bring to GTG so it's starting to go back together. Cleaning the tank right now has me stalled.. after I get the old fuel line that has turned to tar out of there, it will be back together in short order. Another vintage saw saved!



You got that 372 going yet?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2013)

*more of 650 pioneer*

more of 650 pioneer <a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130210_120352_zps9ff67f2a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130210_120352_zps9ff67f2a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130210_120352_zps9ff67f2a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2013)

*more of 650 pioneer*



dinosaur50 said:


> more of 650 pioneer <a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130210_120352_zps9ff67f2a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130210_120352_zps9ff67f2a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130210_120352_zps9ff67f2a.jpg"/></a>



<a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130210_120411_zps7fbceeb3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130210_120411_zps7fbceeb3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130210_120411_zps7fbceeb3.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2013)

*more of 650 pioneer*



dinosaur50 said:


> <a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130210_120411_zps7fbceeb3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130210_120411_zps7fbceeb3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130210_120411_zps7fbceeb3.jpg"/></a>



<a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130208_101455_zps3830c8d8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130208_101455_zps3830c8d8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130208_101455_zps3830c8d8.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You got that 372 going yet?



Close.. much closer than I've been. Cases cleaned and picked up a toaster Sun. to heat the bearings and the cases. May get the crank in tonight. I hoped to get time this weekend but the XL gaskets showed up and I'm anxious to get it done and then the wife required some help with errands and such. Ended up killing the rest of the weekend but the saws are still waiting... much more patient than an upset wife!

You will be the first to know when it's together.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 11, 2013)

can i come too ??
i can bring a
snellerized ms 460
masterminderized ms 880
chuckerized (me) ms 360

hey randy,
you gonna be there for sure ?? 
maybe i can bring that thing along we talked about around christmas..
it'd be nice to finally meet same of you guys..


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 11, 2013)

showrguy said:


> can i come too ??
> i can bring a
> snellerized ms 460
> masterminderized ms 880
> ...



I'm fairly certain anyone that wants to show up is invited. I don't think they'd post the date and address if they didn't want everyone to show. From what I gather it's a good time to socialize and meet all sorts that enjoy saws!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2013)

showrguy said:


> can i come too ??
> i can bring a
> snellerized ms 460
> masterminderized ms 880
> ...



yup any one can come.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 12, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> <a href="http://s93.beta.photobucket.com/user/hotsaws/media/20130208_101455_zps3830c8d8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/hotsaws/20130208_101455_zps3830c8d8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130208_101455_zps3830c8d8.jpg"/></a>



Back at 'ya!

View attachment 278802


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 15, 2013)

I will be attending the show. Be looking forward to meetiing some of you fellas


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> I will be attending the show. Be looking forward to meetiing some of you fellas



Are you riding with your emu-legged girlfriend?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Scoot, are you coming down?


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Scoot, are you coming down?



Not sure, Mama has a busy weekend planned. Gonna try and get out of it, but well you know I have to be able to go to sleep at night here............:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are you riding with your emu-legged girlfriend?



Reported for extreme vileness. :msp_angry:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported for extreme accuracy . :msp_angry:



Fixed that for ya'


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Fixed that for ya'





BOB these guys are picking on me!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> BOB these guys are picking on me!!!!!!



What's your point here Randy?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> What's your point here Randy?



Ever since he and Roll Tide started dating he has become very protective of the privacy of their relationship. 140 Cuddle Lane is rife with monkey business.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Ever since he and Roll Tide started dating he has become very protective of the privacy of their relationship. 140 Cuddle Lane is rife with monkey business.



Pictures or it ain't so...................


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Pictures or it ain't so...................


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 15, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Pictures or it ain't so...................



I'm not sure I want to see those pictures. If you insist though...


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Which one is Roll Tide?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Which one is Roll Tide?



Does it matter? :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Does it matter? :msp_wink:



Yup, if he's the one on the right he looks a guaranteed second base prospect.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 15, 2013)

#### you guys IM going home.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> #### you guys IM going home.



Don't be sore........use the lube. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FamilyTradition (Feb 15, 2013)

*Well, that say's it all.......*



Mastermind said:


> Don't be sore........use the lube. :msp_biggrin:



I live in Richmond and am planning to be at the GTG. I just saw this quote from Mastermind and realize I have to attend because it looks like it will be one hell of a party! I'm looking forward to it!

I'm poor at posting pictures but I plan on bring my Homelite 550 and 750, a Dayton badged Poulan 3700/3800, the McCulloch 1000, and a few others. I look forward to meeting all of you and hopefully learning a great amount while having a good time. Mastermind, you're a trip!


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 16, 2013)

FamilyTradition said:


> I live in Richmond and am planning to be at the GTG. I just saw this quote from Mastermind and realize I have to attend because it looks like it will be one hell of a party! I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> I'm poor at posting pictures but I plan on bring my Homelite 550 and 750, a Dayton badged Poulan 3700/3800, the McCulloch 1000, and a few others. I look forward to meeting all of you and hopefully learning a great amount while having a good time. Mastermind, you're a trip!


Randy is something that's for sure. Im just not sure what it is that he is.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Randy is something that's for sure. Im just not sure what it is that he is.



Troll 

:msp_unsure:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 16, 2013)

FamilyTradition said:


> I live in Richmond and am planning to be at the GTG. I just saw this quote from Mastermind and realize I have to attend because it looks like it will be one hell of a party! I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> I'm poor at posting pictures but I plan on bring my Homelite 550 and 750, a Dayton badged Poulan 3700/3800, the McCulloch 1000, and a few others. I look forward to meeting all of you and hopefully learning a great amount while having a good time. Mastermind, you're a trip!



Just be real careful of them southern boys. If your bending over and hear banjo music Run!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Just be real careful of them southern boys. If your bending over and hear banjo music Run!!!



Dammit Steve, don't scare off the victims......errr I mean guests.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dammit Steve, don't scare off the prey......errr I mean victims.



broke again......fixed!!


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hard to be a victim if they go willingly.

That said, no means no, Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Hard to be a victim if they go willingly.
> 
> That said, no means no, Randy.



Huh?

This is a brave new whirled Tom......no means *please do*. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 16, 2013)

If Randy can drive 8 hours, I guess I can too... Hope to be able to make it.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 16, 2013)

Now I guess I'll have to make it. Always wanted to see a 2-story chainsaw trailor.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> If Randy can drive 8 hours, I guess I can too... Hope to be able to make it.



You better get yer skinny ass there........and bring some pie too.


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 16, 2013)

What kind if pie? Egg custard? Sweet tater?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> What kind if pie? Egg custard? Sweet tater?



I like em all.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 16, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Now I guess I'll have to make it. Always wanted to see a 2-story chainsaw trailor.



Steve, my saws are all stored about 5 miles from Ernie's place and it has been almost 2 years since I ran any of them, so it will probably be a small load anyway. Besides, the GTG trailer is in Ruckersville.



Mastermind said:


> You better get yer skinny ass there........and bring some pie too.



Doing my best to make it happen.



stinkbait said:


> What kind if pie? Egg custard? Sweet tater?



Might see if I can get Wendell's recipe for apple bacon pie.


----------



## igpoe (Feb 16, 2013)

Should I get Avis to make those two pans of baked beans again like last spring?
Dean


----------



## jeremyc (Feb 16, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> the GTG trailer is in Ruckersville.



Who knew? I just recently joined this site as I have succumbed to a case of CAD in just a few short weeks. I was just browsing this thread and noticed ruckersville. That's where I freaking live lol. 
Sorry I probably won't be there though.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

jeremyc said:


> Who knew? I just recently joined this site as I have succumbed to a case of CAD in just a few short weeks. I was just browsing this thread and noticed ruckersville. That's where I freaking live lol.
> Sorry I probably won't be there though.



Come on........you will be glad you did. I go to every GTG I can........but then I'm a saw slut and stuff. :msp_wink:


----------



## igpoe (Feb 16, 2013)

jeremyc said:


> Who knew? I just recently joined this site as I have succumbed to a case of CAD in just a few short weeks. I was just browsing this thread and noticed ruckersville. That's where I freaking live lol.
> Sorry I probably won't be there though.



You're one hour away and some girl won't LET you come. These MEN are traveling as much as 8 hrs to get there


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 16, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Should I get Avis to make those two pans of baked beans again like last spring?
> Dean



They were damn good! I vote yes!!


----------



## jeremyc (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm just a homeowner /fire wood cutter that happens to have 4 stihl chainsaws and a blower and trimmer lol
After I poked around and came across a thread on this site for muffler mod for my 290 I have been hooked and joined the site. 
Since I have picked up 2 more saws. 1 got a new jug and piston and another just needed a fuel line. 
Sounds fun.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Come on........you will be glad you did. I go to every GTG I can........but then I'm a man slut and stuff. :msp_wink:



opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Come on........you will be glad you did. I go to every GTG I can........but then I'm a saw slut and stuff. :msp_wink:



Dang... tell all your secrets out here in public huh?!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> I'm wearing a G string.





Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang... tell all your secrets out here in public huh?!



:msp_w00t:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 16, 2013)

Got the Mall 11 running for a few today, still chasing some issues. I need to pull the carb back down, something is not right. Will do a vac test while it is down, to eliminate that issue. And i need to rewind the recoil.....again. It jerked the rope in half, the last time it stalled out:msp_sad:

As of right now, I have the following projects, all at once....Mall11,Homelite 707G,and 7-19?, JD60v, Pioneer 2400 and i am doing WT-215 swaps on (2) MS170's.....yeah, the bench is full...so is the floor. Each saw has it's own storage container, with a cd of pics from it's dis-assembly.....otherwise it would just be a cluster****


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 16, 2013)

How hard is it to find one of those adjustable carbs for the ms170?


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 16, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> How hard is it to find one of those adjustable carbs for the ms170?



Very easy. Wt 215 walbro is very easy to get and around $30


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 16, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> How hard is it to find one of those adjustable carbs for the ms170?





Carburetor Stihl Chainsaw Walbro WT215 021 023 025 MS210 MS230 MS250 | eBay


I got mine from this guy, real quick shipping....NIB in stihl boxes


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 16, 2013)

jeremyc said:


> Who knew? I just recently joined this site as I have succumbed to a case of CAD in just a few short weeks. I was just browsing this thread and noticed ruckersville. That's where I freaking live lol.
> Sorry I probably won't be there though.



Want to grab a saw for me real close to you? There is one just outside Waynesboro I need as well. I can PayPal you the money, needs to be dropped off on Advance Mills Road. PM me if you can help.



Mastermind said:


> but then I'm a saw slut and stuff. :msp_wink:



Rumor is that is not limited to saws (Duh's curtains have been talking again).


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 21, 2013)

*it getting closer to gtg time.*

it getting closer to gtg time. im counting off the days 2 it


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 21, 2013)

What z up fellers??

I have put in for the days off and all looks to be going according to plan. Adding more saws, rebuilding some of what I have and in all hopes Dean's DO-101 will finally be up and running by that time. I am throwing everything at the DO this time around including a NOS fuel meter and I finally tracked down reproduction fuel pump diaphragms.


----------



## igpoe (Feb 22, 2013)

OMG! ! ! You're putting a lot of effort, not to mention money into a saw that might sit on a shelf for months at a time. But the if it runs, we'll have to demo it all over the country! Few have ever seen one run! How is the 070 bowsaw? We're gonna all need cameras as these AS dudes don't believe defacation has a foul odor without videos!
Igpoe


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 22, 2013)

Do I have this to look forward to with the DO-100?


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 22, 2013)

igpoe said:


> OMG! ! ! You're putting a lot of effort, not to mention money into a saw that might sit on a shelf for months at a time. But the if it runs, we'll have to demo it all over the country! Few have ever seen one run! How is the 070 bowsaw? We're gonna all need cameras as these AS dudes don't believe defacation has a foul odor without videos!
> Igpoe



This saw will not beat me........... I have also tracked down a feller that built an intake and converted his to run on a Tilly HL, so that will be an option if fuel parts completely disappear from the market. 

The 070 is doing fine, turns out the clutch problem is a missing bushing and I still want to replace that half stripped nut.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 22, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> What z up fellers??
> 
> I have put in for the days off and all looks to be going according to plan. Adding more saws, rebuilding some of what I have and in all hopes Dean's DO-101 will finally be up and running by that time. I am throwing everything at the DO this time around including a NOS fuel meter and I finally tracked down reproduction fuel pump diaphragms.




:msp_confused:

So what's a DO-101?


----------



## igpoe (Feb 22, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Do I have this to look forward to with the DO-100?



That depends on you! ! ! This is the saw I was telling you about. Johnny said DO-101, but he meant DO-100. You get yours unstuck and you too may have the luxury of searching the cosmos for parts and pulling on the starter rope until your face is a blue color. WOOHOOO! This kind of perseverance is uncommon today.
I got that saw in a bunch of stuck saws a couple years ago. There were seven two mans, that DO-100 You've got and a stuck "A-900" Poulan. All have been unstuck successfully except for that DO-100 to this point in time. Best of luck. When you see mine cut wood at the GTG....................
Dean


----------



## igpoe (Feb 22, 2013)

7oaks said:


> :msp_confused:
> 
> So what's a DO-101?



Carl,
To make a long story a little shorter, it's one half of a Disston-Mercury DA-211 fashioned into a very strange one-man chainsaw with it's own style carburetor and a manual clutch!. It commonly used a "straddle" chain whereas the chain had side overiders to hold the grooveless bar. I forget which style bar and chain was on mine. It's been a while since it was in my shop, but I've Never given up hope! Johnny took on the extreme challenge of overcoming it's quirky design and making it run!
Dean
Model Profile: DO-100


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 22, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange:


igpoe said:


> Carl,
> To make a long story a little shorter, it's one half of a Disston-Mercury DA-211 fashioned into a very strange one-man chainsaw with it's own style carburetor and a manual clutch!. It commonly used a "straddle" chain whereas the chain had side overiders to hold the grooveless bar. I forget which style bar and chain was on mine. It's been a while since it was in my shop, but I've Never given up hope! Johnny took on the extreme challenge of overcoming it's quirky design and making it run!
> Dean
> Model Profile: DO-100



:msp_thumbup:

Wow! 1948-1949 now that's a chainsaw. I wanna see it run!


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 22, 2013)

The DO-100 and 101 were the same saw with just a couple if cosmetic differences. Here is a short video of the first time I had it running after making a new fuel pump diaphragm, unfortunately my home made part did not hold to up to fuel well and the fuel meter was beyond repair.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EHRdaGJHkMo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>















Fuel meter





Fuel pump





Straddle chain


----------



## igpoe (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep, It's easy to see how simple it is. The workings of that carb would come to a person in a dream...........................a very BAD dream. Advertised as a "lightweight" at around 37 lbs.
Igpoe


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Roan...Will I get to try it at the GTG?

Love the chain...


----------



## igpoe (Feb 24, 2013)

Me first!!!!! Then Johnny, then Carl, then...................... Hey Johnny, since you're a miracle worker anyway, why not sharpen that chain while you're sitting around with nothing to do but monkey with unusual saws. Might have to change his Avatar name to Magic Carpet Rider of Redwood, Va.! I've been rubbing brass lamps ever since I issued him the challenge. Also, on a slightly different subject....................PioneerFan once ressurected a Mac 47 to the point that it not only ran, but cut wood!!!!!!! No Small Feat
Igpoe


----------



## watsonr (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like I'm coming! Bringing a friend with me and a few new saws as well. Can't wait to meet Randy Evans and run some great saws.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 24, 2013)

Things are looking better that I will make it as well, may not haul any saws with me for the trip but hopefully I can get a few of mine stored there to fire up and go.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 24, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Looks like I'm coming! Bringing a friend with me and a few new saws as well. Can't wait to meet Randy Evans and run some great saws.



Isn't that the guy who sells those ####ty aftermarket cylinder kits and rapes cylinders with his thingy . I hope he's not there :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 24, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Isn't that the guy who sells those ####ty aftermarket cylinder kits and rapes cylinders with his thingy . I hope he's not there :msp_thumbdn:



Last I heard he gave all his saws away and was moving to Montana to be a Dental Floss tycoon...........


----------



## watsonr (Feb 24, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Isn't that the guy who sells those ####ty aftermarket cylinder kits and rapes cylinders with his thingy . I hope he's not there :msp_thumbdn:



Heard he was coming to put a beat down on some folks, we'll see who gets a beat down if he show up!


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 24, 2013)

Yall guys are hard on each other. Lol.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 24, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Me first!!!!! Then Johnny, then Carl, then...................... Hey Johnny, since you're a miracle worker anyway, why not sharpen that chain while you're sitting around with nothing to do but monkey with unusual saws. Might have to change his Avatar name to Magic Carpet Rider of Redwood, Va.! I've been rubbing brass lamps ever since I issued him the challenge. Also, on a slightly different subject....................PioneerFan once ressurected a Mac 47 to the point that it not only ran, but cut wood!!!!!!! No Small Feat
> Igpoe



I have actually been eye balling that chain....... I have been reading up and practicing my skills on a old Mall 11 bar, the chain is rusted solid to the bar so can't do no more damage to that one. Once I am comfortable with these skills I may just take a swing at the DO-100 chain.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 25, 2013)

Johnny, I have to give props where they are due, you definitely have the "golden touch". After my somewhat "success" with the Mac47, Dean offered me another challenge saw. That very DO-100. I recognize the slight bend in the pipe fitting . I had just begun to tear into it, when I lost my job........so at that point, saws meant very little to me. I reassembled it, and gave it back at Rick's GTG in South Hill. Glad to see it is once again making someone say " WTF?!!! and HOW THE **** does this work".....lol It is a weird one to say the least. Congrats on getting it to run on it's own,....you definitely earned it.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Johnny, I have to give props where they are due, you definitely have the "golden touch". After my somewhat "success" with the Mac47, Dean offered me another challenge saw. That very DO-100. I recognize the slight bend in the pipe fitting . I had just begun to tear into it, when I lost my job........so at that point, saws meant very little to me. I reassembled it, and gave it back at Rick's GTG in South Hill. Glad to see it is once again making someone say " WTF?!!! and HOW THE **** does this work".....lol It is a weird one to say the least. Congrats on getting it to run on it's own,....you definitely earned it.



I in fact remember seeing that saw at Rick's GTG sitting on Dean's trailer. I was pretty new with working on saws and thought it was about the coolest thing I had ever seen, had never seen anything like it. The first time I had the "fuel meter" apart was certainly a WTF moment, why the hell does it need a little spinny fan thing??? After the PITA this thing has been I hope to never see anything like it again........


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 26, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> I in fact remember seeing that saw at Rick's GTG sitting on Dean's trailer. I was pretty new with working on saws and thought it was about the coolest thing I had ever seen, had never seen anything like it. The first time I had the "fuel meter" apart was certainly a WTF moment, why the hell does it need a little spinny fan thing??? After the PITA this thing has been I hope to never see anything like it again........



Johnny

Dean handed me the locked up DO-100 he's had....all of this talk is scaring me. Will definitely be asking some questions at the gtg. I also realize seeing one run will probably be the best motivator for ms to free this one and at least try to make it go. My hat is off to you.


----------



## igpoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Just looking at that IPL of the Fuel Meter makes my A___Hole wanna chew tobacco. I could never fix something like that.
Dean


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Johnny
> 
> Dean handed me the locked up DO-100 he's had....all of this talk is scaring me. Will definitely be asking some questions at the gtg. I also realize seeing one run will probably be the best motivator for ms to free this one and at least try to make it go. My hat is off to you.



There is a fellow member here by the name of APSE, he also sells on Ebay, that has a lot of NOS parts for these saws, that is where the fuel meter for Dean's saw came from. Good luck on getting that one freed up and feel free to drop me a PM if you have any quuestions. 



igpoe said:


> Just looking at that IPL of the Fuel Meter makes my A___Hole wanna chew tobacco. I could never fix something like that.
> Dean



That is why I went a head and bought the complete fuel meter from someone who knows about them, plus it was easier and cheaper than searching out all the little pieces I needed. I am calling the new meter NOS but APSE told me it was actually a newly rebuilt unit and I am under the impression that he has done many of them in the past.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 26, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> I in fact remember seeing that saw at Rick's GTG sitting on Dean's trailer. I was pretty new with working on saws and thought it was about the coolest thing I had ever seen, had never seen anything like it. The first time I had the "fuel meter" apart was certainly a WTF moment, why the hell does it need a little spinny fan thing??? After the PITA this thing has been I hope to never see anything like it again........




LOL, I hear you there. Try doing the fuel system on a Mac47, using only "home brewed" parts. Yeah, I got a few more gray hairs from that one. For record, that 47, is the same P.O.S that ran one time at Rick's....and refused to fire again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 27, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have actually been eye balling that chain....... I have been reading up and practicing my skills on a old Mall 11 bar, the chain is rusted solid to the bar so can't do no more damage to that one. Once I am comfortable with these skills I may just take a swing at the DO-100 chain.



Johnny I bet I can save that bar and chain for you. I have an electrolysis tank I use for tractor parts and it would free it up with no heating and beating. Probably take a week or so in the tank. You can bring it to the GTG if you want and I will see what I can do with it.


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 27, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Just looking at that IPL of the Fuel Meter makes my A___Hole wanna chew tobacco. I could never fix something like that.
> Dean



Yeah after seeing that , would make me want to go strait to the beer store:help:


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 28, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Johnny I bet I can save that bar and chain for you. I have an electrolysis tank I use for tractor parts and it would free it up with no heating and beating. Probably take a week or so in the tank. You can bring it to the GTG if you want and I will see what I can do with it.



How about sharing some pics of your tank and letting us know how it works. I attempted to make a small one for myself but I guess the charger I was using wasn't up to it as it did nothing.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

7oaks said:


> How about sharing some pics of your tank and letting us know how it works. I attempted to make a small one for myself but I guess the charger I was using wasn't up to it as it did nothing.



I just did a cast iron skillet for my grand daughter's science project.....


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just did a cast iron skillet for my grand daughter's science project.....



You've got a video of course! :tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

7oaks said:


> You've got a video of course! :tongue2:



Pics.....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just did a cast iron skillet for my grand daughter's science project.....



And what grade did you get?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 28, 2013)

Let me dig around. If you didn't get any good results, you probably didn't have enough surface area of the sacrificial anodes or a bad connection somewhere. I run with anything from 1 to 15 amps. I even have a video somewhere...it's not exciting thought; looks like a Sprite sitting on a counter with bubbles coming up.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pics.....



Love to see them...



Jimmy in NC said:


> Let me dig around. If you didn't get any good results, you probably didn't have enough surface area of the sacrificial anodes or a bad connection somewhere. I run with anything from 1 to 15 amps. I even have a video somewhere...it's not exciting thought; looks like a Sprite sitting on a counter with bubbles coming up.



Thanks...I was using an electronic battery charger and I wonder if it sensed no connection and shut off automatically? 

Maybe someone should start a whole new tread on this subject as I've seen it mentioned and described but never a discussion of trials, successes and failures.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 6, 2013)

One month out.. anyone getting excited? I've got a bit of work to do between now and then myself but looking forward to it all the same.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 6, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Love to see them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me get my info together and I'll start another thread on the subject to keep this thread on topic for the GTG. May be a day or two.. I had totally missed your request.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 6, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Let me get my info together and I'll start another thread on the subject to keep this thread on topic for the GTG. May be a day or two.. I had totally missed your request.



Great! I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 6, 2013)

May not be coming, just got an "invite" to cut wood on 35 ac. near me, will need to jump on it...


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 6, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> May not be coming, just got an "invite" to cut wood on 35 ac. near me, will need to jump on it...



Come on Mikey - you can cut wood any day. LOL

How's the snow your way?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 6, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Come on Mikey - you can cut wood any day. LOL
> 
> How's the snow your way?



Well, I'm here in The Big City, at work, will be spending the night, 12+" in Mt. Falls now, looks like they will be on course to get 20" or so.

Yeah I know I shouldn't skip this, but looks like there is a limited time frame involved in getting the downed trees off this property, several of us involved in it...


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 7, 2013)

Me and ernie set all the wood up last weekend , it looks good , some decent size wood , all green and clean.
Ernie got his sawmill up and running , so maybe we can play with this a little too!!!
I asked him to cut a 8" x 8" poplar tree for timed cuts but ernie is still learning how to saw , i will see how that order goes??
Anyway we should have a good time!! 

here are some saws i got this past weekend.View attachment 283215
View attachment 283216


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 7, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Come on Mikey - you can cut wood any day. LOL
> 
> How's the snow your way?


He realized he cant straiten us flatlanders out!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Are we still on track for April 6th? 

I've got Young, Roll Tide, Jon, and myself coming.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are we still on track for April 6th?
> 
> I've got Young, Roll Tide, Jon, and myself coming.....



I'd say so if they set up the wood last weekend and I haven't heard anything different. Even if it's canceled I'm heading out somewhere that day to hide from the wife and taking some saws with me!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'd say so if they set up the wood last weekend and I haven't heard anything different. Even if it's canceled I'm heading out somewhere that day to hide from the wife and taking some saws with me!



Young has to schedule some time off so I wanted to make sure. 

We won't be able to haul many saws......


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 7, 2013)

I am sure there will be plenty of saws. I know you could bring more but those pies don't ride well next to premix do they? Just make sure you bring my sticker! :msp_razz:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 7, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> He realized he cant straiten us flatlanders out!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


True. I gave up on that concept years ago...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

On track to be there, not bringing a lot of saws as I need to save room to haul some back with me.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernie got his sawmill up and running , so maybe we can play with this a little too!!! I asked him to cut a 8" x 8" poplar tree for timed cuts but ernie is still learning how to saw , i will see how that order goes



Let me know if Ernie needs help on the mill, I should have time to stop by on Friday and help him out. Or better yet, get Joe Liesfeld's crew to run it ...


----------



## igpoe (Mar 7, 2013)

*All-in*

I've not heard of any problems..............all is well. As always, we shall need a bit of cooperation from the weather dude. I'm bringing a bona-fide Earthquake saw besides a few that are older than myself.
Igpoe


----------



## showrguy (Mar 7, 2013)

yea randy,
i want my sticker too....

you can even install it....


----------



## young (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Young has to schedule some time off so I wanted to make sure.
> 
> We won't be able to haul many saws......



just told "the man" i need those days off or else iam going to do.............nothing about it but cry


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 7, 2013)

igpoe said:


> I've not heard of any problems..............all is well. As always, we shall need a bit of cooperation from the weather dude. I'm bringing a bona-fide Earthquake saw *besides a few that are older than myself.*
> Igpoe



Who you fool'n Dean - That's just not possible!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## igpoe (Mar 7, 2013)

Do I need to bring my birth certificate? A copy of OBAMAS'?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Do I need to bring my birth certificate?



How many people does it it take to carry that stone?


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Let me know if Ernie needs help on the mill, I should have time to stop by on Friday and help him out. Or better yet, get Joe Liesfeld's crew to run it ...



give him a call , he should be there


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are we still on track for April 6th?
> 
> I've got Young, Roll Tide, Jon, and myself coming.....



Yes , so far so good , i am praying the weather holds up :msp_unsure:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

Will do, I hope to be back in VA late Thursday night and could help out on Friday. What is he pulling the mill with? He stopped by to look at a 4-71 I had on mine but passed on it.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Will do, I hope to be back in VA late Thursday night and could help out on Friday. What is he pulling the mill with? He stopped by to look at a 4-71 I had on mine but passed on it.



His 400 farmall with a flat belt , he tells me he needs a steel pulley an his tractor as the one on there is worn out


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 7, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> His 400 farmall with a flat belt , he tells me he needs a steel pulley an his tractor as the one on there is worn out



he says the tractor knows there is a log going thru the mill , the belt wants to jump off sometimes:msp_sad:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Young has to schedule some time off so I wanted to make sure.
> 
> *We won't be able to haul many saws......*



You bringin' the van? Didn't you have like 14 people in that thing last summer? Looked like a clown car when I saw it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 7, 2013)

showrguy said:


> yea randy,
> i want my sticker too....
> 
> you can even install it....



Heck.. he didn't send it to me so I fully expect him to install it!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> he says the tractor knows there is a log going thru the mill , the belt wants to jump off sometimes:msp_sad:



He needs some of Ed Wesley's sourgum "belt dressing" that I use on my threshing machines. I may have a pulley for it, we can run over to my place and check.


----------



## young (Mar 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You bringin' the van? Didn't you have like 14 people in that thing last summer? Looked like a clown car when I saw it.



the van?!?!?!?! we country folks, riding in the bed of the pickup doing hundo. :cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You bringin' the van? Didn't you have like 14 people in that thing last summer? Looked like a clown car when I saw it.



So you're saying my wife looks like a clown? I'm hurt. :msp_mellow:












Yeppers we'll be rolling in one of the vans........Probably have to saws tied on top and stuff.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeppers we'll be rolling in one of the vans........Probably have to saws tied on top and stuff.



Might want to check with that other primate (Tree Monkey) on the shelving unit he made for the back of his van when he came to Wiggleworth's last fall.

Of course Young could give you instructions on how to pull all the seats out to make more room...


----------



## young (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So you're saying my wife looks like a clown? I'm hurt. :msp_mellow:
> 
> Yeppers we'll be rolling in one of the vans........Probably have to saws tied on top and stuff.



no, hes just calling you a clown. clown.

sweet can i ride on the top of the van too.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So you're saying my wife looks like a clown? I'm hurt. :msp_mellow:
> 
> 
> Yeppers we'll be rolling in one of the vans........Probably have to saws tied on top and stuff.



I don't recall mentioning your wife? She seemed normal and very nice when I met her, I assume she must have lost some sort of bet prior to the nuptials?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 7, 2013)

young said:


> no, hes just calling you a clown. clown.
> 
> sweet can i ride on the top of the van too.



I didn't call anyone a clown, I was merely commenting on how many chicken legged Tennesseesylvanians were crammed up in that #####. They were stacked up like 20", 2% moisture firewood.


----------



## young (Mar 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Might want to check with that other primate (Tree Monkey) on the shelving unit he made for the back of his van when he came to Wiggleworth's last fall.
> 
> Of course Young could give you _*instructions*_ on how to pull all the seats out to make more room...



what you talking about?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 7, 2013)

young said:


> what you talking about?!?!?!?!?!?




You mean that isn't normal?:msp_confused:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

That's one scary looking Honda...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> That's one well equipped and thoughtfully packed Honda...



Fixed it.


----------



## young (Mar 7, 2013)

scary how great its on gas.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 7, 2013)

It has to be better than my HD Silverado......with fuel where it is, I don't knock anyone for a small ride and creative solutions.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 8, 2013)

Randy, I need to make a visit anyway and I have enough room for how many ever saws you need help haulin, and stuff. :msp_wink:


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Randy, I need to make a visit anyway and I have enough room for how many ever saws you need help haulin, and stuff. :msp_wink:



you going too?


----------



## cowroy (Mar 8, 2013)

young said:


> you going too?


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

cowroy said:


>



hells yea. rollin up with randy and company?


----------



## cowroy (Mar 8, 2013)

At one time it was Ptjeep an I going and riding together, but I will have to see if he can still go. I sure hop he can.


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

cowroy said:


> At one time it was Ptjeep an I going and riding together, but I will have to see if he can still go. I sure hop he can.



the trip is half the fun.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heck.. he didn't send it to me so I fully expect him to install it!



I didn't get no steeker ! Don't think he had any way back when he did my 346 ? LOL

Ya know , before he got all famous and stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 8, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> I didn't get no steeker ! Don't think he had any way back when he did my 346 ? LOL
> 
> Ya know , before he got all famous and stuff.



He was too busy eating pie when he got done with my cylinder. Don't go calling him famous, his head will swell up. 

I was promised some two man and vintage saws and that's what I most eager to see; well that and maybe meet some of you clowns!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

young said:


> no, hes just calling you a clown. clown.
> 
> sweet *can i ride on the top of the van too*.



Yes.



thomas1 said:


> I don't recall mentioning your wife? She seemed normal and very nice when I met her, I assume she must have lost some sort of bet prior to the nuptials?



Something like that. :msp_mellow:



cowroy said:


> Randy, I need to make a visit anyway and I have enough room for how many ever saws you need help haulin, and stuff. :msp_wink:



Maybe we can meet in Knox County and convoy......


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Maybe we can meet in Union County and convoy......



Fixed.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 8, 2013)

And another one joins the "land of the living". lol I got the crankcase half, swapped out on the JD60v. She roared to life a few minutes ago, and settled into a nice idle(after adjustments). Just got to fab up a clutch cover, and she is all good


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Fixed.



Maybe they could get more saws in the S-10...


----------



## watsonr (Mar 9, 2013)

This one say's it'll eat anything.... at the gtg:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: harvester bar, .404 square ground... and LARGE displacement. Winning combo!


----------



## igpoe (Mar 10, 2013)

watsonr said:


> This one say's it'll eat anything.... at the gtg:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: harvester bar, .404 square ground... and LARGE displacement. Winning combo!



Randy, use of the word "anything" in the context of outcutting wood could be ill-advised. Every time I say such things I eventually regret it. If you are "taking the gloves off"
somebody will likely respond in kind. I don't know how big the biggest wood will be, but it would matter I assume. 
Igpoe


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 10, 2013)

watsonr said:


> This one say's it'll eat anything.... at the gtg:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: harvester bar, .404 square ground... and LARGE displacement. Winning combo!



Is that an xl2?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 10, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is that an xl2?



Super 2...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Randy, use of the word "anything" in the context of outcutting wood could be ill-advised. Every time I say such things I eventually regret it. If you are "taking the gloves off"
> somebody will likely respond in kind. I don't know how big the biggest wood will be, but it would matter I assume.
> Igpoe



He's forgotten that we're bringing Tom's JB-OH84.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's forgotten that we're bringing Tom's JB-OH84.



Guess I should get a b/c, huh? What rim would be optimal for the Emu Special?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Guess I should get a b/c, huh? What rim would be optimal for the Emu Special?



Get a 9 pin.....for long bars and a 10 or 11 for short bars.....of course keeping the chain on might take some tweaking to the bar.....


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Get a 9 pin.....for long bars and a 10 or 11 for short bars.....of course keeping the chain on might take some tweaking to the bar.....



Short being? i think the bars I have are 30,36,60".

Got a pic of the one you tweaked?


----------



## longbeardva (Mar 10, 2013)

*2013 gtg site*

Hi this is ernie harris ,
I am new to this site and this is my first post , i hope everybody that is interested in coming to our gtg is welcome , we are a little cramped for space but we should be able to accomodate room for everybody , I HOPE .
we should have fun for everybody , wives are welcome , will have clean bathroom (porta [email protected]#$er) is avaliable.
We will put up signs (orange in color with black lettering) , hope the weather holds up , if not will try to have GTG on the 13th of april , i hope this can work .
Sawmandave took pics today (3-10-13) will post soon of show site!!!

regards ,
ernie harris


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site Ernie! Can't say thank you enough times in advance for all the work and opening up for us to come visit. Looking forward to it more and more each day.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 10, 2013)

longbeardva said:


> Hi this is ernie harris ,
> I am new to this site and this is my first post , i hope everybody that is interested in coming to our gtg is welcome , we are a little cramped for space but we should be able to accomodate room for everybody , I HOPE .
> we should have fun for everybody , wives are welcome , will have clean bathroom (porta [email protected]#$er) is avaliable.
> We will put up signs (orange in color with black lettering) , hope the weather holds up , if not will try to have GTG on the 13th of april , i hope this can work .
> ...



I gave Ernie some rep, just for hosting this...lol

On a sadder note, the Mall 11 probably will miss this GTG. I think i found the issue. Amazing this saw tried to run, with a practically non-existant magneto side crank seal.:help:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 10, 2013)

Ernie,

Welcome aboard! I plan to be back on Friday, let me know if you need help on the mill. We can also check to see if I have a pulley that will work on your tractor. Let me know if I need to bring a table or two.

Gary


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 10, 2013)

To elaborate on my previuos post, I have been fighting this thing for a couple months now. Igpoe mentioned to me, that these MD carbs are extremely intolerant of dirt, so that has been my main focus. Today, I broke down and vac-tested it, and it would not hold anything. Tore the powerhead down, and lo and behold, the seals are wasted. The clutch side is not real bad, but the mag-side is torn in three places.....both seals are stiff as a board. Thankfully, i have not ran it but a few seconds at a time. But, as i pulled the cylinder off, I also noticed the is a spot, under the exhuast port, where it looks like the plating has peeled away:bang:.
Looks like it happened a long time ago, so i am not sure if it will hurt anything,(saw has great compression)

Anyway, that is the progress report for today...lol

Dean, if you read this, PM me. You mentioned a fix for these Magnetos, one time....but i can't remember exactly what was involved. Mine still has spark, but the coil is cracked up, pretty bad.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 11, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> To elaborate on my previuos post, I have been fighting this thing for a couple months now. Igpoe mentioned to me, that these MD carbs are extremely intolerant of dirt, so that has been my main focus. Today, I broke down and vac-tested it, and it would not hold anything. Tore the powerhead down, and lo and behold, the seals are wasted. The clutch side is not real bad, but the mag-side is torn in three places.....both seals are stiff as a board. Thankfully, i have not ran it but a few seconds at a time. But, as i pulled the cylinder off, I also noticed the is a spot, under the exhuast port, where it looks like the plating has peeled away:bang:.
> Looks like it happened a long time ago, so i am not sure if it will hurt anything,(saw has great compression)
> 
> Anyway, that is the progress report for today...lol
> ...



Since it still has spark, try to seal up the cracks with some silicone or similar product.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 11, 2013)

*pics of 2013 gtg site*

View attachment 283899
View attachment 283900
View attachment 283901
View attachment 283902
View attachment 283903


Here are some pics of the site and the wood we have to naw on!!!
got some more coming!!!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 11, 2013)

*More pics*

View attachment 283904
View attachment 283905
View attachment 283906
View attachment 283907
View attachment 283908


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 11, 2013)

*A couple more*

View attachment 283909
View attachment 283910


Had to throw these in for good meausure !!!!


----------



## igpoe (Mar 11, 2013)

Breathtaking ................................... good job in all respects
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 11, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Since it still has spark, try to seal up the cracks with some silicone or similar product.




Ahh, that was what i was needing to know.....thanks. I guess it does not matter, whether it is clear silicone or not......does it?


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 11, 2013)

any color sealant will work.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 13, 2013)

Started on a couple of the chains today boys... better be ready!


----------



## ja_cain (Mar 15, 2013)

Ernie,

Welcome to the site. Your place looks sweet! I live over in Chesterfield and will definitely try to make it there. I look forward to meeting you and everyone else that shows up.

Justin


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 15, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> View attachment 283909
> View attachment 283910
> 
> 
> Had to throw these in for good meausure !!!!



Ernie is my desktop background for the next 30 days. Remind me to get off my ass and pack up some saws. (Then hit the moonshine)


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 15, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> Ernie is my desktop background for the next 30 days. Remind me to get off my ass and pack up some saws. (Then hit the moonshine)



Can you get Natty Bo in Brunswick? Never saw it there, PBR is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 15, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Can you get Natty Bo in Brunswick? Never saw it there, PBR is an acceptable substitute.



Natty Bo is the Mother's Milk of the Maryland working man. Drank a bunch in a limo ride to Fedex field to watch the Ravens v Redskins last December.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 16, 2013)

*Dino50*

Has anybody heard from Dinosaur50 lately? I think it's strange he's not typing away. Hope he hasn't fallen on hard times.
Igpoe


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 17, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Has anybody heard from Dinosaur50 lately? I think it's strange he's not typing away. Hope he hasn't fallen on hard times.
> Igpoe



He has been emailing me , he sent some pics of two 775g homelites he wants me to work on!!!! and the last word i heard of him he told me he can't make it to the GTG because he has to work on that saturday !


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 17, 2013)

*Shine on*

Please note this will not be a beer party , those pics are just for fun , ernie is a hoot and he would never disrespect any body that would like to bring a family , but ernie has been known to take a few sipps in his day , please do not let those pics discouage any body from coming that would like to bring their kids or wife , we aim to have a good time and any adult beverages that will be consumed ,, should be on the LOW!! , we want every body to be safe that day , once you get to know ernie he is one of those "good ol'e boys that likes a good time "
He is working real hard on that sawmill so it will be on display , and operating 

david:msp_smile:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 17, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> He is working real hard on that sawmill so it will be on display , and operating
> 
> david:msp_smile:



David,

That is a Lane mill? What does he need to get it going?

Gary


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 17, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> David,
> 
> That is a Lane mill? What does he need to get it going?
> 
> Gary



Right now he needs a all steell pulley to go on his farmall 400 , he told me it is the 8 bolt pattern pulley , but we think a 4 bolt pattern will work .
He has a friend that picked up 671 detroit power unit with clutch for him real cheap that runs but i have not heard any more about this .
I think he will just use a tractor at GTG for now , last week he got a order of 6x6 salt posts to start on building , he would like to talk to you some more about the mill parts at your storage unit!

david:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Please note this will not be a beer party , those pics are just for fun , ernie is a hoot and he would never disrespect any body that would like to bring a family , but ernie has been known to take a few sipps in his day , please do not let those pics discouage any body from coming that would like to bring their kids or wife , we aim to have a good time and any adult beverages that will be consumed ,, should be on the LOW!! , we want every body to be safe that day , once you get to know ernie he is one of those "good ol'e boys that likes a good time "
> He is working real hard on that sawmill so it will be on display , and operating
> 
> david:msp_smile:



Thanks for that post David. I don't drink anymore and prefer to stay away from it as much as possible.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for that post David. I don't drink anymore and prefer to stay away from it as much as possible.



[video=youtube_share;0-1D_MJzsNU]http://youtu.be/0-1D_MJzsNU[/video]


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 17, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Right now he needs a all steell pulley to go on his farmall 400 , he told me it is the 8 bolt pattern pulley , but we think a 4 bolt pattern will work .
> He has a friend that picked up 671 detroit power unit with clutch for him real cheap that runs but i have not heard any more about this .
> I think he will just use a tractor at GTG for now , last week he got a order of 6x6 salt posts to start on building , he would like to talk to you some more about the mill parts at your storage unit!
> 
> david:msp_smile:



I may have a pulley in my building that would work, but it will probably be paper. I seem to recall having a metal one but not sure what it fits and believe it has a chunk out of it. If the belt is walking I can get some of Ed Wesley's sourgham and slather it on and it will ride on the crown of the pulley then. The biggest reason the a belt will run off a pulley is that it is not properly lined up. If the pulley on the tractor is not lined up with the mill or either pulley is tilted the belt will not run on the crown and will come off. If the belt is the problem I may have an extra one there he could use for the weekend.

I will call Ernie the week before I leave to see what he still needs. He can either run over to my place and meet me or I can go by his place first.


----------



## Green Blood (Mar 17, 2013)

*Pulley*

Gary the paper pulley will pulll better and slip less


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 17, 2013)

Green Blood said:


> Gary the paper pulley will pulll better and slip less



Dave,

It is all I have ever used. I think that Pope ended up with one from a M that he picked up from my buddy in Farmville when I took him there.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 17, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Has anybody heard from Dinosaur50 lately? I think it's strange he's not typing away. Hope he hasn't fallen on hard times.
> Igpoe



im OK yes i have 2 work day of gtg


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 17, 2013)

Got the new seals in the Mall11. got her all buttoned up, and was hoping to test fire it today. Got side-tracked, so i will try tomorrow.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 20, 2013)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!! well, somewhat. I got her to run about 5 minutes today. Still has some tuning issues to work out, but she runs.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 20, 2013)

Its getting closer everyday!!!

Got a Mac 125 running good.... and the BIG Homelite running good..... A big Stihl running good....

The 610 twin is running good....

Think I'm almost ready :msp_w00t:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 20, 2013)

I am ready to go, square ground on order.







Do I need to bring my own extension cord? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 20, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am ready to go, square ground on order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL, Do I need to bring a generator along?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 20, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Its getting closer everyday!!!
> 
> Got a Mac 125 running good.... and the BIG Homelite running good..... A big Stihl running good....
> 
> ...




Don't remind me......still have a couple of "problem children" to get sorted out before the GTG.:help:


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 24, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> LOL, Do I need to bring a generator along?



Hook it to 220 and watch this thing go!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Hook it to 220 and watch this thing go!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



I think that would leave me with a shock and a melted pile of plastic.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 24, 2013)

*Show of hands*

Ok me and ernie need a show of hands who will be coming , and a list of food and drinks that will be brought to gtg ,

Thanks for everybodys support , we hope this gtg will lead up to bigger and better gtgs in the future , right now the weather is real crappy in va. and it has my attention.

David :msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 24, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ok me and ernie need a show of hands who will be coming , and a list of food and drinks that will be brought to gtg ,
> 
> Thanks for everybodys support , we hope this gtg will lead up to bigger and better gtgs in the future , right now the weather is real crappy in va. and it has my attention.
> 
> David :msp_thumbup:



I will be attending, unless something unforeseen pops up.

I can bring whatever is lacking.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

Snowing here in Kentucky, I am just across the river from Cincinnati and they are calling for 7". I will be there and will bring a case of Gatorade (and maybe a pie if Emu Legs gets lucky).


----------



## watsonr (Mar 24, 2013)

Henry and I both coming, we can bring some ??? Big bucket of chicken and some bottled water.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll bring a big pot of chili. Roll Tide, Young, Jon, and myself.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 24, 2013)

*Just me*

I'll be coming alone - with just a couple saws for company. 

Dave and/or Dean send me a PM with a suggestion as to what is needed. I'll be hoteling it the night before some where close. Let me know if I can help with set-up as well.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have plans on being there, though they still have not given me the offical word that I have the day off. I will bring several coolers, ice, drinks, chips and etc. I also have two charcoal grills if needed and I can bring a case of Wal-Mart 1/4LB beef patties and/or some other "big" items.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in with 40 hot dogs,40 hamburgers, and buns. Somebody can bring plastic plates, mustard kethup......................onions, paper towels, trash bags,sporks,etc. Avis is supposedly still gonna fix the two tubs of Baked Beans. We'll need some salt and pepper, ice, Toilet paper for David, the normal stuff.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 24, 2013)

7oaks said:


> I'll be coming alone - with just a couple saws for company.
> 
> Dave and/or Dean send me a PM with a suggestion as to what is needed. I'll be hoteling it the night before some where close. Let me know if I can help with set-up as well.



Carl,
You wanna cover the plastic plates and trash bags?


----------



## watsonr (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll bring a big pot of chili. Roll Tide, Young, Jon, and myself.



And T-Shirt's?


----------



## watsonr (Mar 24, 2013)

More GTG material... it runs real nice now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 24, 2013)

In with my dad in tow for a total of two. Shall I bring a few lbs of Eastern NC BBQ? Let me know what is needed, food, paper products, trash bags, what ever. 

Guess it is time to go through the HL on the Homie...


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 24, 2013)

watsonr said:


> This one say's it'll eat anything.... at the gtg:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: harvester bar, .404 square ground... and LARGE displacement. Winning combo!



Lazy man's trash talking.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Lazy man's trash talking.



I'll see your 750 at the log, we'll see who's is faster mister smarty pants:hmm3grin2orange: 

20" bar.... What if the log is 6' :msp_wink:


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 24, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Carl,
> You wanna cover the plastic plates and trash bags?



Will do and can add paper towels, napkins and plastic utensils if nobody already is! How many are we expecting?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

If a charcoal grill is needed I have one around the corner. Would need to know in advance if it is needed if you want me to bring charcoal.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm planning to be there too..
the wife wants to come along to see some of these nitwhits i hang out with on AS all the time..

she wanted me to give her some schooling on running her ms880 that randy ported a couple of months ago, but i don't have any big wood here at the moment.....aaaand, i'm not sure i want her running that saw anyway...

i can bring whatever is needed food wise, or make a donation is sometimes much easier on everyone..


----------



## igpoe (Mar 24, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Will do and can add paper towels, napkins and plastic utensils if nobody already is! How many are we expecting?



I'm thinking in the neighborhood of 30, but nobody actually knows until each one says for sure.
Dean
Somebody or somebodies can volunteer now for some soft drinks


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 24, 2013)

watsonr said:


> I'll see your 750 at the log, we'll see who's is faster mister smarty pants:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 20" bar.... What if the log is 6' :msp_wink:



16", actually. 

If the log is 6' I guess I'll just have to break out something different.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 24, 2013)

igpoe said:


> I'm thinking in the neighborhood of 30, but nobody actually knows until each one says for sure.
> Dean



Gotcha covered!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

watsonr said:


> And T-Shirt's?



I've got just a few left. 



watsonr said:


> I'll see your 750 at the log, we'll see who's is faster mister smarty pants:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 20" bar.... What if the log is 6' :msp_wink:



My 650 Super will put a serious hurt on a 750......just sayin. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got just a few left.
> 
> 
> 
> My 650 Super will put a serious hurt on a 750......just sayin. :msp_ohmy:



How would it fair against a doh84?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> How would it fair against a doh84?



That's no fair....... :msp_sad:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's no fair....... :msp_sad:



Your trash talking needs some work.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Your trash talking needs some work.



Talk is cheap.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Talk is cheap.



So are you, hussy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright.. how about this.. just quote this and add to the bottom if you are coming to help the organizers get a total head count.. I'll start.

Jimmy in NC - 2


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. how about this.. just quote this and add to the bottom if you are coming to help the organizers get a total head count.. I'll start.
> 
> Jimmy in NC - 2



Good plan, but it doesn't work to just quote it. You can't re-quote something in subsequent posts. You need to add to it and then delete the quote tags and the same thing on down the line.

See the next post.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright.. how about this.. just quote this and add to the bottom if you are coming to help the organizers get a total head count.. I'll start.

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4




thomas1 said:


> I'm a moron.



I know, right?


----------



## stinkbait (Mar 25, 2013)

NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1


----------



## watsonr (Mar 25, 2013)

NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 25, 2013)

NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Good plan, but it doesn't work to just quote it. You can't re-quote something in subsequent posts. You need to add to it and then delete the quote tags and the same thing on down the line.
> 
> See the next post.



Well....I miss explained but looks like everyone is catching on...lots going on for me this AM.

Carry on!


----------



## showrguy (Mar 25, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> NC - 2
> thomas1 - 1
> Mastermind - 4
> Stinkbait - 2
> ...


showrguy- 2, so far

edit; somehow i did'nt do it right.?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

showrguy said:


> Jimmy in NC - 2
> thomas1 - 1
> Mastermind - 4
> Stinkbait - 2
> ...



:msp_wink:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1


----------



## cowroy (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, unless I can find someone to go with me I probably won't make it to this one. My normal GTG traveler is on call for work that weekend. It will be an odd schedule for me because of working odd shifts, so I would kill myself trying to drive 6 hours by myself.

If anyone has to come through east tn just give me a shout and we can split the cost of everything.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1 
7oaks - 1


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 25, 2013)

Startin' to look like a pretty seedy bunch...........


Some ol' timer told me I could get the business end of a 2-man saw to throw chips with..........jus' wonderin'


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Startin' to look like a pretty seedy bunch...........
> 
> 
> Some ol' timer told me I could get the business end of a 2-man saw to throw chips with..........jus' wonderin'



Don't forget that you need to get some bowsaw action in. :msp_wink:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 25, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Startin' to look like a pretty seedy bunch...........
> 
> 
> *Some ol' timer told me I could get the business end of a 2-man saw to throw chips with*..........jus' wonderin'



Dean always has a open position for someone to hold the heavy end of a two man. :wink2:

He has a real nice cuttin DA211 and make sure you get some time with his Blue Streak.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Startin' to look like a pretty seedy bunch...........
> 
> 
> Some ol' timer told me I could get the business end of a 2-man saw to throw chips with..........jus' wonderin'



Mr. Scooterbum,
If it is your desire to run a two-man saw and you also would like some time on a bowsaw, we can actually kill both birds with one stone using a Mall 11 bowsaw or a Poulan 44 bowsaw. Also Sawmandave has a very nice DA-211 bowsaw. But there will be no shortage of one man bows as well.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1 
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan-2


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 25, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Jimmy in NC - 2
> thomas1 - 1
> Mastermind - 4
> Stinkbait - 2
> ...



Should we add David and Ernie to the list for headcount purposes on the food?

I can bring over a few bow saws as well.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 25, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Startin' to look like a pretty seedy bunch...........
> 
> 
> Some ol' timer told me I could get the business end of a 2-man saw to throw chips with..........jus' wonderin'



Hey Scoot, did you get my messages about the briggs recoil piece?


----------



## FamilyTradition (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1 
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan-2
FamilyTradition- 1

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 25, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Hey Scoot, did you get my messages about the briggs recoil piece?



Sure did buddy. Gettin' brain dead in my older days. I'll have it boxed and out the door in the AM. Couldn't find the starter parts that spins on the crank though ( not sure what to call it) the thingie with the bearings in it


----------



## carguy (Mar 26, 2013)

FamilyTradition said:


> Jimmy in NC - 2
> thomas1 - 1
> Mastermind - 4
> Stinkbait - 2
> ...



Carguy - 1


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 26, 2013)

carguy said:


> Carguy - 1





May have stated so,already....but please tell me you are bringing that nasty,Terry Landrum ported husky with you


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 26, 2013)

carguy said:


> Carguy - 1



Ernie "longbeardva-1

sawmandave-1


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 so far, possibly 3
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot-2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan-2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1 
Ernie "longbeardva-1
sawmandave-1


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like we are going to have a pretty good crowd.....hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 26, 2013)

*no show for dino50*

View attachment 286963


Here is our buddy dino50 , he told me he couldnt make it :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 27, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> View attachment 286963
> 
> 
> Here is our buddy dino50 , he told me he couldnt make it :msp_tongue:



That's a bummer...


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Looks like we are going to have a pretty good crowd.....hope the weather cooperates.



10 day weather forecast models look promising as of now. Sunny in the mid 60's to upper 70's, don't no one go telling mother nature I posted this................


----------



## carguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> May have stated so,already....but please tell me you are bringing that nasty,Terry Landrum ported husky with you



Yes the 372 XPW, and a Terry Landrum ported 346, and an Eric Copsey ported 357, and whatever else that will run good.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 29, 2013)

*more wood*

Ernie told me yesterday that one of his tree care buddies dropped off 6 more pine logs and they are BIG the biggest is 32 inches on the big end , 10 foot long 
smallest is about 26 inches on the big end 
He says oll of the newest pine logs are 10 to 11 foot long , this is great news for the big saws , and they have no knots and good and strait!!!!
:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::greenchainsaw::msp_thumbsup::jawdrop:

dave:chainsawguy:


----------



## watsonr (Mar 29, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernie told me yesterday that one of his tree care buddies dropped off 6 more pine logs and they are BIG the biggest is 32 inches on the big end , 10 foot long
> smallest is about 26 inches on the big end
> He says oll of the newest pine logs are 10 to 11 foot long , this is great news for the big saws , and they have no knots and good and strait!!!!
> :chainsawguy::chainsawguy::greenchainsaw::msp_thumbsup::jawdrop:
> ...



GOOD!!! I'm bringing an a truck load of BIG saws for some of the guys that may have never got a chance to run something with a 50" bar...::msp_smile:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 29, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernie told me yesterday that one of his tree care buddies dropped off 6 more pine logs and they are BIG the biggest is 32 inches on the big end , 10 foot long
> smallest is about 26 inches on the big end
> He says oll of the newest pine logs are 10 to 11 foot long , this is great news for the big saws , and they have no knots and good and strait!!!!
> :chainsawguy::chainsawguy::greenchainsaw::msp_thumbsup::jawdrop:
> ...



Should be plenty of wood to try anything that shows up! Also sounds like Ernie will have some nice material to send through his new mill when we leave if he so desires.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 29, 2013)

Well shoot!!!!! I just got my Dolmar 166 together and running well, and now all the big wood shows up  Good thing is I am young and this won't be the only gtg ya'll will have. Have fun fellas and I hope to see some of ya in May.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 29, 2013)

Would have liked to see that 166.... maybe also see a Homelite 750 beat on it a little:msp_thumbup:


----------



## cowroy (Mar 29, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Would have liked to see that 166.... maybe also see a Homelite 750 beat on it a little:msp_thumbup:



That would have been the fun of it Randy, runnin' it against other big cc saws, but letting other people run it would have been the best part.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 29, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernie told me yesterday that one of his tree care buddies dropped off 6 more pine logs and they are BIG the biggest is 32 inches on the big end , 10 foot long
> smallest is about 26 inches on the big end
> He says oll of the newest pine logs are 10 to 11 foot long , this is great news for the big saws , and they have no knots and good and strait!!!!
> :chainsawguy::chainsawguy::greenchainsaw::msp_thumbsup::jawdrop:
> ...



It would be a shame to cut all those straight logs into cookies... I think a couple need to go through the mill.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 29, 2013)

Right now it's 40% chance of rain on FRIDAY and 10% chance on SAT. with high of 64. Hope our luck holds out.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

The hell of it is that I'll not be able to haul many saws. :msp_mad:


----------



## young (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of it is that I'll not be able to haul many saws. :msp_mad:



just blame the small aisan guy why dont you. its all my fault.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of it is that I'll not be able to haul many saws. :msp_mad:



Strap em' on the roof, trunk, hood,sides.................you get the idea.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of it is that I'll not be able to haul many saws. :msp_mad:



Throw out some of the pies you carry with you!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 29, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Strap em' on the roof, trunk, hood,sides.................you get the idea.



Thinking outside the vehicle...good idea!


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of it is that I'll not be able to haul many saws. :msp_mad:



To or from?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 29, 2013)

Got the 707g up and running today. Went to test-fire the Mall11....and she refused....so back on the bench she goes


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 29, 2013)

young said:


> just blame the small aisan guy why dont you. its all my fault.



Um, you can't even spell Asian.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

young said:


> just blame the small aisan guy why dont you. its all my fault.



You or Roll Tide will have to drive. He said he would but still wanted us to leave from here at my place.......convoy and stuff.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anybody know how many links of .375 LP go on a 12" PM 6?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Um, you can't even spell Asian.



He ai'nt teh sharfest knive in da drawirs an evrthang


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Does anybody know how many links of .375 LP go on a 12" PM 6?



Not many?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You or Roll Tide will have to drive. He said he would but still wanted us to leave from here at my place.......convoy and stuff.



If'n y'all weren't so dadgum uppity you could snag cowroy on the way.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If'n y'all weren't so dadgum uppity you could snag cowroy on the way.



He'd have to sit in Young's lap.......hey this could be interesting....



I'll charge the video camera.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 29, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Does anybody know how many links of .375 LP go on a 12" PM 6?



44 on mine.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 29, 2013)

Picked up an 056 today, I will bring that as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He'd have to sit in Young's lap.......hey this could be interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll charge the video camera.



Remind me to tell y'all the "in Charlie's lap" tale.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of it is that I'll not be able to haul many saws. :msp_mad:



Got a tow hitch on your ride? Uhaul will rent ya a 8x12 utility trailer for $30.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> Got a tow hitch on your ride? Uhaul will rent ya a 8x12 utility trailer for $30.



Last time I was in VA I rented a U-Haul trailer........200.00. 

I ain't got the hitch on this van either.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You or Roll Tide will have to drive. He said he would but still wanted us to leave from here at my place.......convoy and stuff.



Wasn't there a song about convoying......CW McCall I believe.... who is going to be the Rubber Duck and who is the Pig Pen?


----------



## cowroy (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He'd have to sit in Young's lap.......hey this could be interesting....
> 
> I'll charge the video camera.





It's ok fellas, I think I'll "sit" this one out  I am trying to get to the gtg in Indiana, so it's all good. Hell I may get a wild hair and drive myself to this one. :dunno:

Everyone needs a motorhome to go to gtg's in to keep from having to pay for motel rooms and to have plenty of room for saws. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 30, 2013)

*Media Cat*

Today I'm making up a half dozen copies of MediaCat 3.33 and will bring them to the GTG for those who want one. It's for Stihl saws only at this point. Here's a link to the thread Fish started on this:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/95454.htm

PM me if you want to reserve a copy Dean, Dave and Ernie have first dibs!

Of course Dean only has 2 man saws, Dave Poulans and Ernie??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## igpoe (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Carl,
That is very nice of you. I would like to have a copy if you don't mind. I'm not overloaded with Stihl saws, but I have enough to where the "cat" would be handy. I appreciate that.
Dean


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 30, 2013)

*where am i going to put this stuff*

View attachment 287625


The picking gods shined on me today and i got a homelite super 1050 

david :msp_razz:


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 30, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Thanks Carl,
> That is very nice of you. I would like to have a copy if you don't mind. I'm not overloaded with Stihl saws, but I have enough to where the "cat" would be handy. I appreciate that.
> Dean



One of them has your name on it Dean. Sounds like it is going to be an outstanding GTG.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 30, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Today I'm making up a half dozen copies of MediaCat 3.33 and will bring them to the GTG for those who want one. It's for Stihl saws only at this point. Here's a link to the thread Fish started on this:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/95454.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks , but you will have to explain all this to me , i am an idiot but oh well it sounds good , i do have a few stihls , ernie has alot of david bradley saws , thank you again for thinking of us!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 30, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Thanks , but you will have to explain all this to me , i am an idiot but oh well it sounds good , i do have a few stihls , ernie has alot of david bradley saws , thank you again for thinking of us!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



Mediacat is what they have on the computers at the Stihl shops. Parts diagrams, service manuals, part numbers, etc.


----------



## Cuda J (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't know how to add myself to the list, but I'm coming to the GTG +1. What time do folks get there?

Cuda J


----------



## RipRap (Mar 31, 2013)

yep...... add me to the list too!
RipRap


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2013)

Cuda J said:


> Don't know how to add myself to the list, but I'm coming to the GTG +1. What time do folks get there?
> 
> Cuda J



Anytime that suits you, but Stinkbait won't be there 'till 9:30-10


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

RipRap said:


> yep...... add me to the list too!
> RipRap



With a package for me in tow?


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> View attachment 287625
> 
> 
> The picking gods shined on me today and i got a homelite super 1050
> ...



If GoRving had his way, I think I know where you would put that sign from So. Hill HeHe!


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 so far, possibly 3
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1 
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1

29 total, so far.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 31, 2013)

igpoe said:


> If GoRving had his way, I think I know where you would put that sign from So. Hill HeHe!



I guess he knows who i am now:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Mediacat is what they have on the computers at the Stihl shops. Parts diagrams, service manuals, part numbers, etc.



I see now , i am still in the dark ages , i look into silver fish infested books , time i get connected.

david


----------



## GoRving (Mar 31, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> I guess he knows who i am now:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



I know what you are...... Mike W. bought it from an auction for 150.00. I don't know what you had to pay for it. I really don't care.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 31, 2013)

I was just talking to ernie and he told me to tell everybody that has motel rooms or you are early and in the area of the gtg to bring yourself on to his house , can be at 7:00 if you desire we will be stirring around early that morning .

Here is the address again , 324 robertson town rd. bumpass virginia 23024'

They are calling for rain fri. so it will be crunch time on fri , i will be there thursday in the afternoon too to help on the loose ends . the signs we made up are made of cardboard and we are afraid they will melt fri in the rain .
Saturday looks good so far as for the weather (FINGERS CROSSED)

david:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 31, 2013)

GoRving said:


> I know what you are...... Mike W. bought it from an auction for 150.00. I don't know what you had to pay for it. I really don't care.



I am a squirrel trying to get a nut , but any way come on down and pull up a chair and enjoy yourself , be glad to see you again.

david:msp_wink: You must care ! I am a collector and it does not matter what i paid for it , what matters is the fun i am having now PRICELESS


----------



## GoRving (Mar 31, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> I am a squirrel trying to get a nut , but any way come on down and pull up a chair and enjoy yourself , be glad to see you again.
> 
> david:msp_wink: You must care ! I am a collector and it does not matter what i paid for it , what matters is the fun i am having now PRICELESS



Well, at least you finally got it. It's out of my way now.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

If I drive my truck will there be a place I can store my saws on Friday night? I wouldn't want to haul em to a motel......


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If I drive my truck will there be a place I can store my saws on Friday night? I wouldn't want to haul em to a motel......



You can store them at my place.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If I drive my truck will there be a place I can store my saws on Friday night? I wouldn't want to haul em to a motel......



The building in the previous pictures has room for the saws. Ernie has problems getting his PC to work for him or he would say so himself.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You can store them at my place.



Watch yourself Troller Bear Guy. I'm watching you. 



igpoe said:


> The building in the previous pictures has room for the saws. Ernie has problems getting his PC to work for him or he would say so himself.




Cool.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If I drive my truck will there be a place I can store my saws on Friday night? I wouldn't want to haul em to a motel......



You don't sleep with them like Andy?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> You don't sleep with them like Andy?



I don't think there's going to be any room. What with him, Rolltide and young already in the same bed.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I don't think there's going to be any room. What with him, Rolltide and young already in the same bed.



Jon and Duh bunking together?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Jon and Duh bunking together?



I don't know if Jon gets to sleep, Randy probably has him waxing the truck in the middle of the night. I think duh sleeps in Randy's pocket.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Are there any saws in particular, that people are looking to see/acquire/need parts for?


----------



## stinkbait (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are there any saws in particular, that people are looking to see/acquire/need parts for?



I need 272 parts and sp81 parts.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I don't think there's going to be any room. What with him, Rolltide and young already in the same bed.



Funny you should mention that.......Jon and I were discussing that same thing. 

Jon asked where David was gonna sleep......I said he could sleep between us......ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!! 



thomas1 said:


> Are there any saws in particular, that people are looking to see/acquire/need parts for?



Solo Twin or bust.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Funny you should mention that.......
> 
> 
> Twin busts.



I will second that.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a nice Makita DCS 510 (blowing 180 pounds) and a nice Dolmar 5100 with case I would like to sell. I will bring them along if there is any interest.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2013)

I need a carb for an I.E.L. "M" model.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have a nice Makita DCS 510 (blowing 180 pounds) and a nice Dolmar 5100 with case I would like to sell. I will bring them along if there is any interest.



I'd trade you ultra sharp sq ground chain for the 5100.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Funny you should mention that.......Jon and I were discussing that same thing.
> 
> Jon asked where David was gonna sleep......I said he could sleep between us......ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Best I can do is the Remington.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Best I can do is the Remington.



Jon said thanks.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Jon said thanks.



Merry Christmas, or was that April Fool's?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Any enthanol free gas local to Bumpass?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Merry Christmas, or was that April Fool's?



:msp_angry:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Any enthanol free gas local to Bumpass?



You might want to check the marinas on Lake Anna on 208.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 31, 2013)

Station in Windsor if your heading south. I'm stopping for sure! I could grab it if I had more empty cans, but only have one.


----------



## RipRap (Mar 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> With a package for me in tow?



fer sure!

I hope to find some plastic for a MS250, a friend had a shed fire and his saw was damaged. It runs good but the top cover and air filter cover is melted.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Station in Windsor if your heading south. I'm stopping for sure! I could grab it if I had more empty cans, but only have one.



Spencer Oil? If so I might be able to grab some in Chesterfield.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Spencer Oil? If so I might be able to grab some in Chesterfield.



Southern States on 460. The pump will take a card even when they are closed.


----------



## ja_cain (Mar 31, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 so far, possibly 3
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1 
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1

30 total, so far.

Never been to one of these and by the looks of last years it ought to be a blast. I look forward to meeting everyone, checking out some cool saws and learning as much as I can next Saturday. Cheers!

Justin


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2013)

RipRap said:


> fer sure!
> 
> I hope to find some plastic for a MS250, a friend had a shed fire and his saw was damaged. It runs good but the top cover and air filter cover is melted.



I have a junk 025/250, but I think all the plastic is already gone. I will check on Friday.


----------



## RipRap (Apr 1, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have a junk 025/250, but I think all the plastic is already gone. I will check on Friday.



Thanks for checking for me. Stihl wants way too much for their plastics.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 1, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 so far, possibly 3
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1

31 total, so far.

I added myself to the bottom.

Randy


----------



## watsonr (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad to see you coming this year Randy... that will make 3 of us!

Bringing the 166?


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 1, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Glad to see you coming this year Randy... that will make 3 of us!
> 
> Bringing the 166?



You bet.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 1, 2013)

If anyone has a wrap handle, for a 009, that they want to part with cheap I would be interested.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 1, 2013)

I also need a front handle for a 029.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 1, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I also need a front handle for a 029.



How about a whole (well partial ) saw?


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 1, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> How about a whole (well partial ) saw?



Bring it on. I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 1, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Bring it on. I'm sure we can work something out.



I will, it was a runner before it dropped out of a truck and was run over.

I was hoping to bring a Mac 8200 for you to run, but it sold before I could get it.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 1, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will, it was a runner before it dropped out of a truck and was run over.
> 
> I was hoping to bring a Mac 8200 for you to run, but it sold before I could get it.



I got a nice pm800 I restored that I'm bringing. Never ran a 8200 though. Is the cylinder usable on that 029 ?


----------



## watsonr (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Stink,
Bring the Homelite 900/909 you sent last year with Dean. I'm going to bring a 990 I just finished and want to see a pair run side by side.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 1, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I got a nice pm800 I restored that I'm bringing. Never ran a 8200 though. Is the cylinder usable on that 029 ?



Think so, it was running up until getting crushed.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 1, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Hey Stink,
> Bring the Homelite 900/909 you sent last year with Dean. I'm going to bring a 990 I just finished and want to see a pair run side by side.



I'll try to talk him into bringing it. We have limited cargo space and there's too many saws to bring.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 1, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Think so, it was running up until getting crushed.



Cool. Hopefully we can work something out. You looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2013)

I killed a huge oak today with the JB-OH84.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I killed a huge oak today with the JB-OH84.



I don't see no video or pictures.... I'm just sayin'.... opcorn:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I killed a huge oak today with the JB-OH84.



Pics?

Vids?

Didya blowed it up?

I called you earlier, a very nice woman told me you were out cutting wood. I told her that was the funniest April Fool's joke I had heard.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 1, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Vids?
> 
> ...



I think he was just out looking for pie and thinks he can fool all of us that he was out running saws... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't see no video or pictures.... I'm just sayin'.... opcorn:





thomas1 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Vids?
> 
> ...



I've got videos of some 40cc saws we are doing a compro on.....but no videos of the OH-84 JB Edition. 

It's just too ugly to post on the internets.....there's laws against that sorta stuff and stuff.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got videos of some 40cc saws we are doing a compro on.....but no videos of the OH-84 JB Edition.
> 
> It's just too ugly to post on the internets.....there's laws against that sorta stuff and stuff.



Looks don't make it go.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh.....it ran flawlessly......till it snapped back while starting and snatched the rope outta the D-Ring.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh.....it ran flawlessly......till it snapped back while starting and snatched the rope outta the D-Ring.



Atta girl.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got videos of some 40cc saws we are doing a compro on.....but no videos of the OH-84 JB Edition.
> 
> It's just too ugly to post on the internets.....there's laws against that sorta stuff and stuff.



I thought in TN anything goes.....

He forgot the batteries...that's what happened.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 2, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Cool. Hopefully we can work something out. You looking for anything in particular?



Anything in Poulan green?


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 2, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anything in Poulan green?



I have a s25da and a wood shark. Also have a 245a w/ bow. But that's gonna stay here.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 2, 2013)

Last year we brought old delapidated saws and put them in a pile so we could give each other a parts saw. Only problem was Dino50 wanted them all for himself. He's on the job this Sat.(or so he claims). So should we try that again? Roanoker494 had to sell his collection when he had his arm operated on...............not for the hospital bill, but so he could EAT! He could use a free saw if any were available.
Igpoe


----------



## watsonr (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure there a few of those around my place just like last year. I was more afraid they would go unclaimed and the last man out would be stuck taking out the trash.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 2, 2013)

watsonr said:


> I'm sure there a few of those around my place just like last year. I was more afraid they would go unclaimed and the last man out would be stuck taking out the trash.



I have a "dumpster" 5 miles down the road. Bring 'em on...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll have to dig around see if I have anything to bring. I've culled the heard down pretty far right now to all keepers....I'll bring something.. not looking to pick anything up.. but I'll find something even if it is a plastic clam shell saw someone can make a Earthquake killer out of it...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 2, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll have to dig around see if I have anything to bring. I've culled the heard down pretty far right now to all keepers....I'll bring something.. not looking to pick anything up.. but I'll find something even if it is a plastic clam shell saw someone can make a Earthquake killer out of it...



Bring me a Studebaker built Gravely...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 2, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Bring me a Studebaker built Gravely...



If you had mentioned something earlier.. I could have worked this out no problem. Most are stored at my parents place and dad's back isn't the best so he can't load them. I'm still wondering if he'll make the trip Saturday or if I am flying solo.. time will tell.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the link to Louisa weather for Saturday: Daily Weather Forecast for Louisa - weather.com Still looking good.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 2, 2013)

Test and tune night at the Watson's...

Got a bunch of them sharpened and tuned up. Was a little nervous about the 990D at the log, it kept falling on it's face when I'd put a little pressure to her. A little twist to the left and she like's wood. Surprised you couldn't hear that saw in Richmond!

Saws I'm bringing

Homelite 750, 990D, 2000 and may bring the 2100 Super.
Stihl MS880, 036 Pro
Husqvarna 262, 346 and a bar and chain for the surprise!
Echo twin
McCulloch G-70, SP125

And something for the pile-o-saws give-away. Also going to bring a couple longer bars for the bigger wood, say 36" bars.
Weather is looking good for Saturday, almost like a smile from the old lady :msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Preliminary list, subject to change and carb kits. 

288
346
266
7900
116 Super
Sp81
Pm700
Pm1000
SEZAO
750
C-7
3700 bow
245a bow
5000+
PP525


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't have anything for the "Pile". Everything I have is either a runner......Or is in a box......completely dismantled,needing parts

Saws I am bringing: Stihl MS290, Ms170,017

Poulan: 3700, 2150, craftsman3.7, 4620, pp4218

Echo: Cs440, 330evl, cs-315, JD60v

Homelite: 707g, SXLAO,150

Pioneer: p20, 2270

Sears U4G, Mall11and whatever else wants to run at that time...lol


----------



## watsonr (Apr 2, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Don't have anything for the "Pile". Everything I have is either a runner......Or is in a box......completely dismantled,needing parts
> 
> Saws I am bringing: Stihl MS290, Ms170,017
> 
> ...


No piped saws??


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2013)

The 2150 turned out to be actually faster with the "box" muffler, and 6 tooth spur with clutch. I will bring the pipe along, and may install it....if for nothing but the WOW factor

I did some fab-work on the muffler....I brazed in a couple of deflectors, and it has a flowmaster, chambered muffler sound to it now


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 2, 2013)

I still have some of those saws that Dean gave me a long while back. Some would be good projects, some would be better as parts and some should go straight to file thirteen. I have a bunch of old Techsumseh AH parts that I will throw in that pile also.


EDIT:
As far as what I am bringing I will load everything that will start on Friday........ Might be 5 might be 25........


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got at least one saw for the pile ......


I'm bringing a 650 Super to embarrass 750s. :msp_tongue:

And a ported 562XP......

A ported MS441C 

Two ported 372XPs.

A ported 576XP if I get it done in time.

A ported 084 and a 088. 

Maybe more......


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> I still have some of those saws that Dean gave me a long while back. Some would be good projects, some would be better as parts and some should go straight to file thirteen. I have a bunch of old Techsumseh AH parts that I will throw in that pile also.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> As far as what I am bringing I will load everything that will start on Friday........ Might be 5 might be 25........




Any AH-47 intakes that have an impulse hole for a Tilly HL? My U4g has the goofy power products carb, and the intake has no impulse hole


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 2, 2013)

Got the oil changed in my Pathfinder and am starting to break down saws to take. I have the bars off a 365 Special, 200T, Makita 510 and my Shiny 757. Back to work to get more stuffed in the tubs.

I also have the advantage of having 175+ saws stored 10 minutes away so I can always grab something while the GTG is in process.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got a Fiskars hand saw that I know will start......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got a Fiskars hand saw that I know will start......:hmm3grin2orange:



And stuff. :msp_sneaky:

I'm getting excited.......first GTG of the season.

Young is out so now it's just Jon, David, and me.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got at least one saw for the pile ......
> 
> 
> I'm bringing a 650 Super to embarrass 750s. :msp_tongue:
> ...




Oh.......an Echo Twin that's ported......


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Any AH-47 intakes that have an impulse hole for a Tilly HL? My U4g has the goofy power products carb, and the intake has no impulse hole



I don't remember any of them having a HL installed, though there are several in the shed that I have not looked at too hard.

Dean's DO-100 is being a PITA and don't want to go yet. I broke the fuel line coming out of the pump so it is not getting enough fuel pressure to open the fuel shut off in the meter...... Stopped by ACE Hardware today and found some small threaded barbs and plan to change it over to standard fuel line tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> I don't remember any of them having a HL installed, though there are several in the shed that I have not looked at too hard.
> 
> Dean's DO-100 is being a PITA and don't want to go yet. I broke the fuel line coming out of the pump so it is not getting enough fuel pressure to open the fuel shut off in the meter...... Stopped by ACE Hardware today and found some small threaded barbs and plan to change it over to standard fuel line tomorrow.



Once you get one done don't you want to do another one? I have one that wants to come visit.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And stuff. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I'm getting excited.......first GTG of the season.
> 
> Young is out so now it's just Jon, David, and me.



More room for saws (or pies).


----------



## igpoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> I don't remember any of them having a HL installed, though there are several in the shed that I have not looked at too hard.
> 
> Dean's DO-100 is being a PITA and don't want to go yet. I broke the fuel line coming out of the pump so it is not getting enough fuel pressure to open the fuel shut off in the meter...... Stopped by ACE Hardware today and found some small threaded barbs and plan to change it over to standard fuel line tomorrow.



Seems to me all a fella needs to have an impulse hole is a sharp drill in the right spot with a 1/8" drill bit.

Roanoker is beginning to understand why he has been working on this saw instead of yours truly!
Igpoe


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> More room for pies.



There... it's fixed. You had a few too many words in there..


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Seems to me all a fella needs to have an impulse hole is a sharp drill in the right spot with a 1/8" drill bit.
> 
> Roanoker is beginning to understand why he has been working on this saw instead of yours truly!
> Igpoe



Yeah... Roanoker is learning, I'm learning.. we all are learning. 

Make sure the DO-100 makes the trip even if it doesn't run.. I'd really like to look it over and see what a complete running one looks like in person so I have something to aspire towards...


----------



## showrguy (Apr 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got at least one saw for the pile ......
> 
> 
> I'm bringing a 650 Super to embarrass 750s. :msp_tongue:
> ...



so i should just leave my 880 at home ?? i don't really have any short bars and big sprockets for it..
don't forget, you have a sticker to install !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

showrguy said:


> so i should just leave my 880 at home ?? i don't really have any short bars and big sprockets for it..
> don't forget, you have a sticker to install !!



He's got lots of stickers to install.. we best get him early in the day before he gets all jacked up eating pie....


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> He's got lots of stickers to install.. we best get him early in the day before he gets all jacked up eating pie....



Pie??????? :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pie??????? :msp_razz:



Ohh heck.. he's already winding up...

So will you eat pie if it's not warm? Would you like it warmed on the intake for 20 minutes?


----------



## watsonr (Apr 3, 2013)

Worth a 1000 word's....







I'm ready!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Worth a 1000 word's...





Mastermind said:


> Pie??????? :msp_razz:













There's 2000 words! 

Can we race with the chains on backwards? Or the no bar oil class? How about the rocked out chain, hand file, then cut through the log for 3 cuts event?! :msp_tongue:


----------



## watsonr (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> There's 2000 words!
> 
> Can we race with the chains on backwards? Or the no bar oil class? How about the rocked out chain, hand file, then cut through the log for 3 cuts event?! :msp_tongue:



Start with a rocked chain, you get 5 minutes to do anything with a file you want and get your cuts done, PERIOD! Fastest 3 cuts wins? Who gets to rock the chain:msp_w00t: That's what I'm taking about! Watch your saw go into the dirt with sparks flying.... who's first?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll see your 1000 words and raise ya a 1000. :msp_wink: 






[video=youtube;g_yMZ9GuH0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_yMZ9GuH0U&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## igpoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't have any hip boots, but I do have some chest waders.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 3, 2013)

I must have angered the two-man saw gods:msp_scared:......the mall 11 is back on the "does not run" list. Well, it does run, it fires up almost instantly....chugs, snorts, and dies after about 30-45 seconds.....and will refire with one pull....only to repeat the process. I am kinda lost as to what is going on, and have had the carb apart, more times than i care to count.


----------



## garyischofield (Apr 3, 2013)

*thumbs up*



Mastermind said:


> I'll see your 1000 words and raise ya a 1000. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking the looks of that chain!That thing is HAULIN' the mail.Grasshopper,if you've learned so much so quickly,where could this lead?Porting/sharpening clinics on Cottle Lane?:msp_wink:The "artwork"is ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

igpoe said:


> I don't have any hip boots, but I do have some chest waders.



I'm thinking a boat may be necessary to get through the sea of ... well.........


----------



## igpoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> I must have angered the two-man saw gods:msp_scared:......the mall 11 is back on the "does not run" list. Well, it does run, it fires up almost instantly....chugs, snorts, and dies after about 30-45 seconds.....and will refire with one pull....only to repeat the process. I am kinda lost as to what is going on, and have had the carb apart, more times than i care to count.



Symptoms would indicate the old fuel delivery problems that haunt the 11s. Fuel will not flow consistantly from tank to carb. I/We have gotten rid of all original connections from tank to carb...........and laboriously cleaned the tank.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 3, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Symptoms wou
> ld indicate the old fuel delivery problems that haunt the 11s. Fuel will not flow consistantly from tank to carb. I/We have gotten rid of all original connections from tank to carb...........and laboriously cleaned the tank.
> Igpoe





Ok, well at least i know I am not the only one who has had this issue, LOL. Was really beginning to doubt my ability, there. I mean it is a gravity-fed, float carb.....how hard can it be. Apparently, very hard...LOL I am going to go back through the entire fuel system, one more time....just to be sure


----------



## watsonr (Apr 3, 2013)

Was going to say... it's running out of fuel, make the line clear or bigger.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll see your 1000 words and raise ya a 1000. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mere shower of chips.... not skeered yet... The big Homelite looked like a waterfall of chips and it piled them up for easy clean-up as well!

Nice square chain for a rookie!


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody have a list of who's bringing what, excluding saws? Food, drinks, pixie sticks, crying towels, etc.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4 - stickers
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2 
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1


Easiest way I can think of to keep track of everything.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2 
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1


Easiest way I can think of to keep track of everything.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
> thomas1 - 1
> Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts
> Stinkbait - 2
> ...



We may have lost RollTide too. Looks like he may be working Friday. 

I'd like to bring some of our famous TN chili.......what say ye?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts, TN Chili, discount coupons for port work
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1


Easiest way I can think of to keep track of everything. 



Mastermind said:


> We may have lost RollTide too. Looks like he may be working Friday.
> 
> I'd like to bring some of our famous TN chili.......what say ye?



I say ye put it in the list! See what happens when you let others do that for you?!


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We may have lost RollTide too. Looks like he may be working Friday.
> 
> I'd like to bring some of our famous TN chili.......what say ye?



I never trusted that guy anyway. He has shifty eyes and smells of shellfish.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts, TN Chili, discount coupons for port work
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1 -Case of Powerade, apple pie
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1


Easiest way I can think of to keep track of everything.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
> thomas1 - 1
> Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts, TN Chili, discount coupons for port work
> Stinkbait - 2
> ...



updated :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I never trusted that guy anyway. He has shifty eyes and smells of shellfish.



He's a good boy........just dumber than hell. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 3, 2013)

A 45 gallon tote full of saws and bars is heavy!

I am bringing:

Redmax 3000 x 2
Poulan 5200
Shindaiwa 757
Stihl 200T
Makita DCS 510
Husqvarna 365 Special
Stihl 056 Super
Stihl 460 Magnum
Pioneer P-39
Homelite 540
John Deere 60
Homelite 410
Dolmar 5100S
Poulan 5500
Echo 610 EVL Twin
Poulan 4000
Stihl 075


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> A 45 gallon tote full of saws and bars is heavy!
> 
> I am bringing:
> 
> ...



Umm.. yeah.. that's a bunch of saws. I think we're throwin' two or three in the truck and rollin' with it. I don't think anyone wants to see clam shell Echo's or other standard issue stuff like that.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Umm.. yeah.. that's a bunch of saws. I think we're throwin' two or three in the truck and rollin' with it. I don't think anyone wants to see clam shell Echo's or other standard issue stuff like that.



Forgot there is an Echo CS-680 in one of the tubs too.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can we race with the chains on backwards? Or the no bar oil class? How about the rocked out chain, hand file, then cut through the log for 3 cuts event?! :msp_tongue:



Sounds like me cuttin firewood. May have a chance of wining one of those.............


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm bringing 30 hot dogs,30 hamburgers, and buns along with a bottle of mustard Ketchup and mayo along with 24 slices of cheese


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 4, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts, TN Chili, discount coupons for port work
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1 - I'm bringing 30 hot dogs,30 hamburgers, and buns along with a bottle of mustard Ketchup and mayo along with 24 slices of cheese 
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

I am "bringing it on" in a couple of hours, hope the smell of gas does not kill me before I get there.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 4, 2013)

The Weedeaterman has decided to give some prizes away in a raffle. $5 gets you six chances to win a Power Now saw with carrying case, Oregon bar and two chain combo, an aftermarket 066 or 372 cylinder kit of your choosing and some Amsoil two stroke mix...

Were going to run the saw before the raffle just to see how a battery saw runs... maybe a race or two as well?


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I caught the runnin' gunga last night. Preparation has take a turn for the worse.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Jimmy in NC - 2 - cooler of sodas, couple of bags of chips
thomas1 - 1
Mastermind - 4 - stickers and t-shirts, TN Chili, discount coupons for port work
Stinkbait - 2
Igpoe - 1 - I'm bringing 30 hot dogs,30 hamburgers, and buns along with a bottle of mustard Ketchup and mayo along with 24 slices of cheese
Watsonr -2
Scoot - 2
showrguy- 2, so far
Roanoker494- 1
Guido Salvage - 1
7oaks - 1 ------ Paper plates, cups, plastic utensils, napkins, garbage bags, copies of Media Cat software (giveaways)
pioneer fan - 2
FamilyTradition- 1
Carguy - 1
Ernie "longbeardva - 1
sawmandave - 1
Cuda J - 2
RipRap - 1
ja_cain - 1
Rudedog - 1 


See ya all Saturday


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 4, 2013)

*Home plate*

Thought it might be fun to know where each member calls home before we get there. So I'll start and ya'll can add yourselves if you want.

7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 4, 2013)

7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC (Raleigh Area)


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 4, 2013)

7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind/Randy = Jamestown, TN


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> 7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
> Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
> Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
> Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
> ...



:msp_wink:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_wink:



That's better! For a minute I was thinking... "There is always one foolish chimp that messes it up......"


----------



## longbeardva (Apr 4, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Thought it might be fun to know where each member calls home before we get there. So I'll start and ya'll can add yourselves if you want.
> 
> 7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va


sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host


----------



## showrguy (Apr 4, 2013)

7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind/Randy = Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Mastermind/Randy = Jamestown, TN



.........................not too far from the forks where Alvin York and Dan'l Boone called home. Many good folk from them parts


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

igpoe said:


> .........................not too far from the forks where Alvin York and Dan'l Boone called home. Many good folk from them parts



:msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 4, 2013)

7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom)- Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## longbeardva (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 288378


Alright everybody these are the kind of signs we made and will post in the neighborhood.

Ernie Harris :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 4, 2013)

sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom)- Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## longbeardva (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok this is a message for igpoe , we have deboned the coon and cooked him down to perfection , and sawmandave tried some and told me it was AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have also placed him in a baking dish With sweet taters on top of him , and sprinkled with brown sugar and baked for additional hour at 350 degrees . HOPE YOU WILL TRY SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

longbeardva :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 4, 2013)

longbeardva said:


> Ok this is a message for igpoe , we have deboned the coon and cooked him down to perfection , and sawmandave tried some and told me it was AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We have also placed him in a baking dish With sweet taters on top of him , and sprinkled with brown sugar and baked for additional hour at 350 degrees . HOPE YOU WILL TRY SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> longbeardva :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I think that is funny as igpoe told me he did not want F%#K with no COON!!!!!!!!!!!
And to let him no where the bowl with the coon is !!!!
I told him that no othe GTG serves fresh coon , however i thought it was good and will recomend it to every body , YOU WILL BE SUPRISED.......:msp_thumbup:


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> I think that is funny as igpoe told me he did not want F%#K with no COON!!!!!!!!!!!
> And to let him no where the bowl with the coon is !!!!
> I told him that no othe GTG serves fresh coon , however i thought it was good and will recomend it to every body , YOU WILL BE SUPRISED.......:msp_thumbup:



I have eaten that which walked away when I was done, so I might try after all the cuttin' is over, but no promises


----------



## young (Apr 4, 2013)

i wont be there due to the fact i have a busted honda and cant make to meet up with randy. stupid hondas.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 4, 2013)

sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va 
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom)- Fredericksburg, VA
ja_cain (Justin) - Chesterfield, VA

BTW, what time is everyone planning on showing up? Wife wants to know so we can get babysitter set up 

Justin


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 4, 2013)

young said:


> i wont be there due to the fact i have a busted honda and cant make to meet up with randy. stupid hondas.



If you fixed it tonight instead of screwing around on AS you could still go.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

longbeardva said:


> Ok this is a message for igpoe , we have deboned the coon and cooked him down to perfection , and sawmandave tried some and told me it was AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We have also placed him in a baking dish With sweet taters on top of him , and sprinkled with brown sugar and baked for additional hour at 350 degrees . HOPE YOU WILL TRY SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> longbeardva :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I've ate coon........it'll fill up an empty belly. 



young said:


> i wont be there due to the fact i have a busted hymen and cant make to meet up with randy. stupid hymens.



Get well soon Young. :msp_smile:


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 4, 2013)

*Straight Gas*

BTW, I can pick up a couple 5 gallon cans of straight gas from Chesterfield airport in the morning if anyone needs any. Just let me know and I will grab two five gallon cans instead of 1.

JC


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just had a freak storm roll through and dump about 2" of really wet snow on us..... Talking about the type that turns into instant ice balls when you pack em.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 4, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> Just had a freak storm roll through and dump about 2" of really wet snow on us..... Talking about the type that turns into instant ice balls when you pack em.



Yea, I have in-laws in Lynchburg and my wife was saying that they were getting some pretty fat snow flakes. I can't wait for the 80 degree weather next week


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

I am in Beckley West Virginia, it has been raining since I left Charlston. My sister called and said it is snowing on I – 81.

Sent using the hands free feature on my iPhone.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

Starting to see cars and trucks coming towards me with snow on them.


----------



## young (Apr 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If you fixed it tonight instead of screwing around on AS you could still go.



i would, but i got this other stupid thing call a job. stupid job.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 4, 2013)

young said:


> i would, but i got this other stupid thing call a job. stupid job.



Pffffft. Whatever.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
> LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
> 7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
> Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
> ...



9-9:30


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2013)

8-8:30


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ja_cain (Apr 4, 2013)

igpoe said:


> 8-8:30



igpoe,

Thanks for the info! I got some sweet camera gear and will try to to get a fair number of photos and video while I am there.



JC


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 4, 2013)

Eureka!!!!! It runs. I am not sure exactly what i did, but the Mall 11, is running again.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 4, 2013)

igpoe,

Btw, that is a sweet Shelby Cobra SC you have there. Are you bringing that on Saturday? My wife loves those cars. I would love to photograph it.


----------



## DSS (Apr 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I caught the runnin' gunga last night. Preparation has take a turn for the worse.




Get well soon Thomas1 ass.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 4, 2013)

DSS said:


> Get well soon Thomas1 ass.



You are a true, and dear, friend.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom)- Fredericksburg, VA
ja_cain (Justin) - Chesterfield, VA
Rudedog (Randy) Brunswick MD


----------



## DSS (Apr 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You are a true, and dear, friend.




You're welcome and stuff.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 4, 2013)

igpoe said:


> I have eaten that which walked away when I was done, so I might try after all the cuttin' is over, but no promises



I eat stuff that most people don't eat all of the time. Mostly ruminant organ meats. Hell, my wife was the most picky eater for the longest time now she will try anything that I cook. My little girls especially love heart and liver  I will try anything once 

View attachment 288405


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't believe this snow! Interstate 64 was closed at Sandstone mountain due to a wreck.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 4, 2013)

Depends on what time I actually get off and number of stops I am forced to make along the way. Plan is to be on I-95 headed north around 6:15 @ the NC42 interchange. Google says 3:15 but I drive like my saws...slow. 

Did someone say they are bringing an Echo twin? I'd love dad to run it next to the 750 EVL. He talks about when he bought the 750 EVL new he really wanted to get the twin but thought displacement was king. 30+ years later that 750 still gets it done!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Depends on what time I actually get off and number of stops I am forced to make along the way. Plan is to be on I-95 headed north around 6:15 @ the NC42 interchange. Google says 3:15 but I drive like my saws...slow.
> 
> Did someone say they are bringing an Echo twin? I'd love dad to run it next to the 750 EVL. He talks about when he bought the 750 EVL new he really wanted to get the twin but thought displacement was king. 30+ years later that 750 still gets it done!



I'm bringing a ported twin.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
> LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
> 7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
> Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
> ...



So are we down to 12 out of the 30 we had a couple days ago? Of course there are some "couples" coming.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 4, 2013)

Rudedog;4256940]sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom)- Fredericksburg, VA
ja_cain (Justin) - Chesterfield, VA
Rudedog (Randy) Brunswick MD
Pioneer Fan (Jon) Dinwiddie,VA


----------



## watsonr (Apr 4, 2013)

That's not what was asked, you asked where were from, not who's coming.

Watsonr- Virginia Beach
And my partner is from Hampton, Henry


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 4, 2013)

watsonr said:


> That's not what was asked, you asked where were from, not who's coming.
> 
> Watsonr- Virginia Beach
> And my partner is from Hampton, Henry



Rudedog;4256940]sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom)- Fredericksburg, VA
ja_cain (Justin) - Chesterfield, VA
Rudedog (Randy) Brunswick MD
Pioneer Fan (Jon) Dinwiddie,VA
Watsonr- Virginia Beach & Henry from Hampton


True enough. Just having fun keep'n count.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

I will have a twin there also, I do not know if it runs.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll have a twin there also, he's from Tennessee.:msp_wink:


----------



## carguy (Apr 4, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
> LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
> 7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
> Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
> ...



Carguy ( Paul ) Newport News, Va
I will bring brats and charcoal if we need it


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 4, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> sawmandave (david harsh) Amelia Va.
> LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) Bumpass Va. your host
> 7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
> Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
> ...



Come as early as you want as i said earlier , we will be stirring around early. 

david


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

watsonr said:


> I'll have a twin there also, he's from Tennessee.:msp_wink:



I'm the purty one though. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

David, does Ernie need help tomorrow? If so, I can give him a call and see what he needs.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 4, 2013)

Pioneer fan said:


> Eureka!!!!! It runs. I am not sure exactly what i did, but the Mall 11, is running again.


Mine took a dump on me yesterday , lots of work only find out the coil is bad , need one of those new ones , and i think she will go , did every thing else , BUMMER

david:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> David, does Ernie need help tomorrow? If so, I can give him a call and see what he needs.


Call if u want to but just show up early if u want ??:msp_wink:

david After this rain we will be setting out signs tomorrow!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

After driving for three hours in the snow, rain is fine.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 4, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Mine took a dump on me yesterday , lots of work only find out the coil is bad , need one of those new ones , and i think she will go , did every thing else , BUMMER
> 
> david:msp_angry::msp_angry:




Dave, get with Igpoe (Dean), IIRC, he had found a method of replacing the troublesome bendix scintilla coils, with something else, he mentioned it one time, when I was down at his place, but I cannot remember exactly what was involved, though. Mine, luckily, has strong spark....just fuel delivery issues.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 4, 2013)

Made it to Charlottesville, will head to Louisa tomorrow.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 5, 2013)

Rudedog;4256940]sawmandave (david harsh) - Amelia Va.
LongbeardVa (Ernie harris) - Bumpass Va. your host
7oaks -- (Carl) Springfield, Va
Jimmy in NC - (Jimmy) Clayton, NC(Raleigh Area)
Stinkbait (Mitch) - Virgilina, VA
Igpoe (Dean) - South Boston, VA
Guido Salvage (Gary) - Lexington, KY (but still own property in Louisa County)
Mastermind (Randy) - Jamestown, TN
showrguy (chuck) oh, and mrs. showrguy (tracy)---marysvill,Pa.
thomas1 (Tom) - Fredericksburg, VA
ja_cain (Justin) - Chesterfield, VA
Rudedog (Randy) - Brunswick MD
Pioneer Fan (Jon) - Dinwiddie,VA
Watsonr - Virginia Beach & Henry from Hampton
Carguy (Paul) - Newport News, Va


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to see Carguy/Paul on the list. Reminds me that I need to bring my battery box.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 5, 2013)

It is at this point that I think I will remind all that there will be more people around with saws than YOU are used to, and therefore an extra-dangerous situation exists. We will have a good time..................................but just one mistake will cause a trip to the emergency room.....and bum everyone out! Just saying
Igpoe


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 5, 2013)

igpoe said:


> It is at this point that I think I will remind all that there will be more people around with saws than YOU are used to, and therefore an extra-dangerous situation exists. We will have a good time..................................but just one mistake will cause a trip to the emergency room.....and bum everyone out! Just saying
> Igpoe





Great point Igpoe! Also..for those not used to some of the saws that will be there..you will most likely want some hearing protection. I know some of the vintage saws have a serious note to them. I most likely won't wear my chaps...but ear plugs are a given.


I've got a busy day so everyone travel safe and see you tomorrow!


----------



## carguy (Apr 5, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> Glad to see Carguy/Paul on the list. Reminds me that I need to bring my battery box.



I appreciate the gesture but I did replace the voltage regulator and bought two new batteries which they do NOT give away these days. I will also be packing heavey duty jumper cables which proves that I am trainable.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 5, 2013)

Whoosh I could be there with you guys tomorrow...be safe, make some chips for me.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 5, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Whoosh I could be there with you guys tomorrow...be safe, make some chips for me.



You and your RA will be missed Mikey...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2013)

Just now leaving........had to make a repair for a tree service. :msp_unsure:

We'll be at the GTG in the AM........hotel is 1.5 hours from the site. :msp_mad:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just now leaving........had to make a repair for a tree service. :msp_unsure:
> 
> We'll be at the GTG in the AM........hotel is 1.5 hours from the site. :msp_mad:



I knew Bumpass was in the sticks, but 1.5 hours? Holy crap.


----------



## cowroy (Apr 5, 2013)

I will be sleeping all day tomorrow because i will be going to third shift starting tomorrow night at 11:00pm, so when I wake up I expect to at least see some pics :msp_thumbup: Hope everyone stays safe and dry.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2013)

I need a phone number just in case I get lost, call (931)397-1769 posted by mastermind Thank You


----------



## igpoe (Apr 5, 2013)

804/822/2751 This is Sawmandaves' private number known only to me,Ernie, his wife, and Bill G.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 5, 2013)

igpoe said:


> 804/822/2751 This is Sawmandaves' private number known only to me,Ernie, his wife, and Bill G.



And now the rest of the world wide web.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## watsonr (Apr 5, 2013)

Put up the address again Dean.. please?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 5, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Whilst I'm sitting here: Ernies' address is 324 Robertson Town Rd., Bumpass, VA 23024



There you go Randy!


----------



## watsonr (Apr 5, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> There you go Randy!



Thank you!


----------



## igpoe (Apr 5, 2013)

Dinosaur50 has been watching today. To be off on Friday and work the weekend is a bummer. Hopefully he's getting double-time and a half!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 5, 2013)

Spent about 45 minutes with David, Ernie, Carl, etc. this afternoon. Everything is set up, all but the final two orange GTG signs are up and the wood is ready. David has a bunch of saws for sale. Parking is tight, PLEASE listen to Ernie's instructions on where to go.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just now leaving........had to make a repair for a tree service. :msp_unsure:
> 
> We'll be at the GTG in the AM........hotel is 1.5 hours from the site. :msp_mad:



7 oaks stopped by and helped with sawmill and i showed him around this aftwenoon (thurs.) and we told him to go to shortpump va. , about 25 min. from gtg , not an hour and half , lots of motel space within 1/2 hour from here , guido salvage stopped by and showed us real cool saws ( big contender)...


dave:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 5, 2013)

*im not off today just got home as not felling the best i wish i was their with you*

im not off today just got home as not felling the best i wish i was their with you all Saturday i will miss it but if any of you are going buy chesterfield on way home stop buy up town alley say hi


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 5, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Whoosh I could be there with you guys tomorrow...be safe, make some chips for me.



flatlanders do not like to climb hills , and hillbillys do not like to walk on flat ground.

sory u could not make it , the weather will be perfect and a good time is just around the corner .

dave :msp_wink:


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 5, 2013)

since my phone # is posted now please call me if any problems crop up ,
see everybody tomorrow , may god be with everybody..

dave


----------



## igpoe (Apr 5, 2013)

Check this out: Army Air Force Drone Engine w Prop McCulloch Aviation | eBay
Would this be a superbad chainsaw motor for a two-man?
Igpoe


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 5, 2013)

all signs will be out for directions around 7:00 am.

dave


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 5, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Check this out: Army Air Force Drone Engine w Prop McCulloch Aviation | eBay
> Would this be a superbad chainsaw motor for a two-man?
> Igpoe



Thread HYJACKED! ;<)

The signs mark the route very well. Just one note - the last turn is onto a gravel road for about 1/4 mile. 

Had a great afternoon watching Ernie "fine tune" the circular saw mill. 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 5, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Check this out: Army Air Force Drone Engine w Prop McCulloch Aviation | eBay
> Would this be a superbad chainsaw motor for a two-man?
> Igpoe



Check the McCulloch sticky, heinmanm has put up videos of his vertical twin 399 Mac motor. I think somewhere in there he also mentions that a guy up north (Minnesota?) has a school bus with a few of those drone engines in it.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 5, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> since my phone # is posted now please call me if any problems crop up ,
> see everybody tomorrow , may god be with everybody..
> 
> dave



I don't think I need to call, but I went ahead and signed you up for a dozen different mailing lists. You can thank me later.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I don't think I need to call, but I went ahead and signed you up for a dozen different mailing lists. You can thank me later.



Your such a D**K!


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish this would have been another weekend. The oldest girls party is tomorrow. I'll be up there working again on Sunday:msp_sad:


----------



## cowroy (Apr 5, 2013)

It will slow up for us one of these days Mike. :msp_wink: If you ever want to carpool to any gtg's by all means give me a shout.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I wish this would have been another weekend. The oldest girls party is tomorrow. I'll be up there working again on Sunday:msp_sad:



Up where?


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 6, 2013)

North Anna for their outage.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> North Anna for their outage.



Do they put you up down south or up towards Fredericksburg?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 6, 2013)

Fixing to roll out....hope I-95 is flowing smoothly.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Do they put you up down south or up towards Fredericksburg?



I'm staying close to the lake in a house. I hate the drive to Fredericksburg after 12 hours.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 6, 2013)

I just woke up with my back killing me. I'm going to pop some meds and take a hot shower. I'll be there around 0930 or 1000.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 6, 2013)

Got Randy' pie, on my way.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 6, 2013)

Getting started.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 6, 2013)

Got my saws, little bit of gas and my camera gear. Better late than never. Google maps don't fail me now!!!!!


----------



## FamilyTradition (Apr 6, 2013)

*Wishing everyone a good time.......*

I’d like to wish everyone at the GTG a great and safe day. It’s a beautiful day from what I can tell but I won’t be able to enjoy it. Unfortunately life has gotten in the way and I am unable to attend. I really wanted to meet all of y’all and had my saws clean and chains sharpened (to the best of my ability) and ready to go. I look forward to reading all of the good stories that no doubt will be coming. I don’t like going back on a commitment, but hope you understand. Best to you all, and have a great time! Max.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 6, 2013)

Just finished lunch, BBQ, hot dogs, hamburgers, raccoon and sweet potatoes and PIE.


----------



## DSS (Apr 6, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just finished lunch, BBQ, hot dogs, hamburgers, raccoon and sweet potatoes and PIE.




Pics of the coon


----------



## Blazin (Apr 6, 2013)

Someone take a pic of Tom, been awhile since I saw a midget cat


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 6, 2013)

Tom is not a midget, but he does drive a Subaru. He also gave Randy another puzzle in a box.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 6, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just finished lunch, BBQ, hot dogs, hamburgers, raccoon and sweet potatoes and PIE.



Dang , haven't had coon for a long time ! Dad use to fix that in crock pot , man that was good ! Have no idea how he fixed it ? All I know any time he got a small one out coon hunting , it went in the pot ! LOL


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 6, 2013)

*Teaser*







Just a teaser till I get home. 




View attachment 288689


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Tom is not a midget, but he does drive a Subaru. He also gave Randy another puzzle in a box.



Toyota, actually.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rudedog and watsonr.





Guido Salvage's butt on the right and Weedeaterman's on the left.













Part of sawmandave's collection.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Just a teaser till I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like the exact opposite of the one I took.


----------



## DSS (Apr 6, 2013)

You're gonna have to tell us who these people are. We ain't never seen most of you. Except Mastermoobs.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

longbeardva (Ernie) running his sawmill.[video=youtube_share;NQJ3af1xrQc]http://youtu.be/NQJ3af1xrQc[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;N4V-iUmCA-g]http://youtu.be/N4V-iUmCA-g[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

7oaks
[video=youtube_share;AxUb6wMQQd0]http://youtu.be/AxUb6wMQQd0[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

7oaks
[video=youtube_share;dSL6O8oVp7s]http://youtu.be/dSL6O8oVp7s[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Weedeaterman vs. EmuMan.[video=youtube_share;AVw1eEZgAw0]http://youtu.be/AVw1eEZgAw0[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Weedeaterman vs. EmuMan.
[video=youtube_share;L_L9aUNTyC4]http://youtu.be/L_L9aUNTyC4[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Igpoe on the left and sawmandave on the right

[video=youtube_share;o7RqhVTvZWU]http://youtu.be/o7RqhVTvZWU[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Emu legs

[video=youtube_share;n2WKzZg4auU]http://youtu.be/n2WKzZg4auU[/video]


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

DSS said:


> You're gonna have to tell us who these people are. We ain't never seen most of you. Except Mastermoobs.




Patience, cudmuncher.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you to Ernie, for hosting us, and David and everyone who was involved in the preparations. Thanks to all who attended, as well. I had a blast and hope everyone else did, too.


----------



## garyischofield (Apr 6, 2013)

*thumbs up*

Thanks Thomas1 for the pictures.Friggin' nice day/setup.Man,I sure am feeling spoiled by modern saws after watching that 2 man saw.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 6, 2013)

My camera sat in my chair all day. Seems like I spent most of my time putting on and taking off bars and chains.


----------



## Cuda J (Apr 6, 2013)

What an AWESOME time I had today! This was my first GTG, but it sure won't be my last. What a great bunch of guys. Thanks to Ernie and all those who worked so hard to make it an outstanding event.

Cuda J.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 6, 2013)

The ole Dodge got me back home though it has a bad shimmy around 90mph....... Don't know if that is the low gears fightin back or the truck screaming for mercy??

Will get some pictures uploaded shortly.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 6, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> The ole Dodge got me back home though it has a bad shimmy around 90mph....... Don't know if that is the low gears fightin back or the truck screaming for mercy??
> 
> Will get some pictures uploaded shortly.



Speaking of Dodge's, I got the new alternator on my '89 W-250 and cranked it for the dirt time since last Memorial Day. Had to jump it, when I cut on the plow it would kill the engine. Finally got it moved to a new location.

Ended up running a saw some more at my mother's house.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 6, 2013)

*i missed you all today i wish i was their so much i really did miss it see you all*

i missed you all today i wish i was their so much i really did miss it see you all soon


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 6, 2013)

*GTG at Ernies place.*

Hi Guys, 

I had a awesome day with the Boys. Ernie you are awesome and a great host. I am impressed and it was a Honor to meet you and shake your hand. I had the best time. To share such stories, experiences and time with others with such a huge American passion is awesome. I meet many great people and I hope to see emails and see and share more stories. next time I am bring a tent and staying the night and doing a camp fire and roasting marsh-mellows. What a great and best Bucket list memories in my life. The saws, the skills, the experience, the professionalism, friendships is incredible. It was my honor to be there and to cut wood with you. My Buddy Randy asked me to come and I am glad I did. I meet the famous Mastermind and he is awesome. His Modified saws are fast. As in one of the Videos he cheated I want to let you know and I did win that cut. He had a 50% head sat and he put water in my gas. No all in all his toys are awesome and his experience and what he does is highly professional. When Mastermind saws it sucks, believe me he knows what he is saying. if he says it is awesome, he is on the Mark. I have Video and Pictures coming. Ernie you rock, The rest that I meet and talked to you are Awesome and it was a great time and a Awesome greet and meet. In The Picture is Randy my Buddy and Mastermind and then the Weedeaterman.

Thank you.
View attachment 288827

Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 6, 2013)

All I can say is BAD ASS!!! I had so much fun that I am seriously thinking about hosting one next year. Thanks again Ernie for hosting an awesome event. That chainsaw shrine you have is truly unbelievable. Here is the first of many pictures that I took today (Davids bad/loud ass Poulan). I am going to look for a place to host all of these photos so that anyone can have easy access to them.

JC

View attachment 288828


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is one of Randy (Mastermind) running what looks to be a Homelite.

View attachment 288829


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 6, 2013)

Now I know what I am going to do with the 036 I just got 

View attachment 288830


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad you fellers had fun! Were the 40cc shoot out saws there?


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 6, 2013)

Henry (Weedeaterman) running the big 880.

View attachment 288834


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 6, 2013)

David with the 1953 Poulan A900.

View attachment 288835


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 7, 2013)

31 Pictures for your viewing pleasure

2013 VA Chainsaw GTG Photos by Roanoker494 | Photobucket


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a great GTG. 

Ernie, you are the man my friend.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 7, 2013)

Getting ready to head Bach to KY in an hour. Ended up running a saw some more at my mother's last night.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think anyone thanked Randy and Henry for the door prizes they contributed.

Thanks guys!


----------



## carguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Ernie hosted a most excellent GTG. It is obvious that Ernie, Sawmandave, and Erine's other friends and family put a huge amount of effort into this GTG. The location was about perfect and the set up with tons of wood made the sawing safe for everyone. The food was incerdible, it alone would be more than worth the drive. A huge thanks to Erine's family for the food. A thank you is also in order for Henry and Randy for the raffle prizes. It was great to reconnect with folks from last year's GTG and to meet new friends. This GTG was better than last year's and it probably won't be long before these GTG's will be refered to as " The world Famous Central Virginia GTG".


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2013)

CVGTG2013 010 - YouTube

This is Collier Dodson's Bluestreak


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2013)

CVGTG2013 010 - YouTube

Sawmandaves' rare Poulan A


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 7, 2013)

carguy said:


> Ernie hosted a most excellent GTG. It is obvious that Ernie, Sawmandave, and Erine's other friends and family put a huge amount of effort into this GTG. The location was about perfect and the set up with tons of wood made the sawing safe for everyone. The food was incerdible, it alone would be more than worth the drive. A huge thanks to Erine's family for the food. A thank you is also in order for Henry and Randy for the raffle prizes. It was great to reconnect with folks from last year's GTG and to meet new friends. This GTG was better than last year's and it probably won't be long before these GTG's will be refered to as " The world Famous Central Virginia GTG".



That was the best one yet. Awesome vittles and Ernies saw mill was something else for a city slicker like myself. I can't believe I screwed up my remodel time table at home and had to leave a little early. I really appreciated all of the help from the usual suspects on some saw issues giving me fits. I'd also like to give a shout out thanks to new to me member Henry "Weedeaterman" who really went out of his way to help me finally sort out the nagging fuel delivery issue on my SOLO 642 106cc. I am going to bring make wife down to that neck of the woods for Halifax Co. Heritage Day in May and Field Day in September. We both want to relocate when I leave my job and can't stand Maryland any longer.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 7, 2013)

*Awesome*



carguy said:


> Ernie hosted a most excellent GTG. It is obvious that Ernie, Sawmandave, and Erine's other friends and family put a huge amount of effort into this GTG. The location was about perfect and the set up with tons of wood made the sawing safe for everyone. The food was incerdible, it alone would be more than worth the drive. A huge thanks to Erine's family for the food. A thank you is also in order for Henry and Randy for the raffle prizes. It was great to reconnect with folks from last year's GTG and to meet new friends. This GTG was better than last year's and it probably won't be long before these GTG's will be refered to as " The world Famous Central Virginia GTG".



It was awesome and we all had a great time and I do see it growing. The Net one I am donating for a raffle one EFCO Chain Saw and One Tanaka and I want to see how they Preform. I will bring many more stuff for giving away as well You guys are the best for sure. The Food was Awesome and even the Raccoon. I hunted them for years and it was the first time I had some. I mean Had a very small amount. Randy having fun in this Picture. .View attachment 288879


Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 7, 2013)

*Marine Are Awesome! Thanks For Serving Shipmate!*



Rudedog said:


> That was the best one yet. Awesome vittles and Ernies saw mill was something else for a city slicker like myself. I can't believe I screwed up my remodel time table at home and had to leave a little early. I really appreciated all of the help from the usual suspects on some saw issues giving me fits. I'd also like to give a shout out thanks to new to me member Henry "Weedeaterman" who really went out of his way to help me finally sort out the nagging fuel delivery issue on my SOLO 642 106cc. I am going to bring make wife down to that neck of the woods for Halifax Co. Heritage Day in May and Field Day in September. We both want to relocate when I leave my job and can't stand Maryland any longer.



Dude you are Awesome and thank you for serving our Country. We are Shipmates and Now Good Friends for life. I will do anything for any as well as Randy and the other guys. You have more Friends here than you know. Doing what you did as a Marine makes you number one in my book shipmate! You are a American Hero buddy. These Guys are true blood Americans and I had a Great time. Marines Rock! Randy you are Awesome. Move here and we will help you settle in buddy!

You are all the best!

Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 7, 2013)

This Clinton geardrive saw was mint.

View attachment 288878


Randy and what looks like a square filed chain on an 036 or 034 super.

View attachment 288880


Jon and a Mastermind ported 441?

View attachment 288881


Paul running a nice looking Homelite 650 super.

View attachment 288882


Thanks again Dean for letting me run that two man saw. It was awesome! Here is one of you on the business end of David's awesome Stihl.

View attachment 288885


It would be awesome to have everyone help put names to faces in these pictures as I am terrible with remembering names.

Justin


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 7, 2013)

igpoe said:


> CVGTG2013 010 - YouTube
> 
> Sawmandaves' rare Poulan A



Dean, that link goes to the Bluestreak, also.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 7, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> That was the best one yet. Awesome vittles and Ernies saw mill was something else for a city slicker like myself. I can't believe I screwed up my remodel time table at home and had to leave a little early. I really appreciated all of the help from the usual suspects on some saw issues giving me fits. I'd also like to give a shout out thanks to new to me member Henry "Weedeaterman" who really went out of his way to help me finally sort out the nagging fuel delivery issue on my SOLO 642 106cc. I am going to bring make wife down to that neck of the woods for Halifax Co. Heritage Day in May and Field Day in September. We both want to relocate when I leave my job and can't stand Maryland any longer.



It was also a pleasure to meet you and cool to know that there was another fellow Jarhead there. Good luck in relocating you and your family to Virginia. Look forward to talking to you more about your experience in the Corps. Semper Fi!

Justin

View attachment 288891


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 7, 2013)

Randy and a 262xp Husqvarna?

View attachment 288896


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

This GTG was great for me. Normally when we go the a GTG racing is the big thing and stopwatches are everywhere. This was a welcome change and I really enjoyed the laid back atmosphere. I never saw a stopwatch nor any square wood and I had a blast. 

Watching the two man saws chew through a log was a treat......I had never seen those in action before. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before Jon has to have one for his growing collection of Mag saws. 

I can see the Central VA GTG becoming a *"must attend"* event for Jon and myself. Ernie has a very nice setup and is a fine host. The vittles alone were worth the drive. 

I also want to say a huge thanks to Showrguy (Chuck) and his lovely wife for hauling that mill to VA and meeting us there with it. It really means a lot that you guys went out of your way to do that for us. 

I can't begin to express what a great friend Tom (thomas1) is. What a great guy......He brought a truckload of saws and parts to swap/trade/barter/? and just said "take all this stuff we'll work something out". Over the last year I bet Tom has given us 10 saws and who knows how many parts. We have his Remington 990 Super here now and will be doing the works on it including a fresh coat of powder.......with any luck is will look like a new saw when he gets in back. 

Thanks for the pie Gary. :msp_wink:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 7, 2013)

Big thanks goes out to Ernie, for hosting this years GTG. The set-up, location, and vittles were all top notch.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This GTG was great for me. Normally when we go the a GTG racing is the big thing and stopwatches are everywhere. This was a welcome change and I really enjoyed the laid back atmosphere. I never saw a stopwatch nor any square wood and I had a blast. :




LOL, Some of us, myself included, are just glad their saws actually start, at the GTG.:bang: I am of the opinion that i want to see saws in their "natural" setting, that is cutting wood that has bark, knots, etc. To me, that shows a saws ability. Kinda like back in my hot-rod days, guys would build cars that were real quick at the dragstrip, running slicks. But, out on the street, they were easily outran, but much less powerful cars.....if that analogy makes sense...lol

And Mastermind, that Husky you had was ABSOLUTELY INSANE.......:msp_scared:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 7, 2013)

*the gear drive in pic a Clinton*



ja_cain said:


> This geardrive saw was mint. Not sure what the make and model is though.
> 
> View attachment 288878
> 
> ...



the gear drive in pic a Clinton


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 7, 2013)

*here right link for poulan a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvE6FWTlsN8*



igpoe said:


> CVGTG2013 010 - YouTube
> 
> Sawmandaves' rare Poulan A



here right link for poulan a CVGTG2013 005 - YouTube


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 7, 2013)

You mean this video...



igpoe said:


> Sawmandaves' rare Poulan A



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dvE6FWTlsN8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can't begin to express what a great friend Tom (thomas1) is. What a great guy......He brought a truckload of saws and parts to swap/trade/barter/? and just said "take all this stuff we'll work something out". Over the last year I bet Tom has given us 10 saws and who knows how many parts. We have his Remington 990 Super here now and will be doing the works on it including a fresh coat of powder.......with any luck is will look like a new saw when he gets in back.



It's amazing how differently you and Jon see things.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> It's amazing how differently you and Jon see things.



I mostly just port cylinders......Jon works on your old junk....so yeah......he feels a bit differently about it.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 7, 2013)

it's allready been said,
a big thanks to all that made this thing happen.
it was my 1st. gtg and it was great to finally meet and talk to some of the characters of A/S...... even got to shake the hand of the world famous mastermind !!!!
it was kinda neat to see some of the saws from yesteryear as well..
me and momma had a great time and i did'nt even pick up a saw ???? she got to eat raccoon (that's another story in itself )
wish i coulda conected more faces with names,,,, maybe next time some nametags might be a good idea ???

looking foreward to the next time..
thanks all,
chuck


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 7, 2013)

dinosaur50 said:


> the gear drive in pic a Clinton



Thanks!


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 7, 2013)

*Pneumatic Mall Chain Saw*

I abhor inside flash photography but this one was tool cool not to post.

View attachment 288938


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 7, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> Now I know what I am going to do with the 036 I just got
> 
> View attachment 288830



Randy, Where's the video of this one


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 7, 2013)

carguy said:


> Ernie hosted a most excellent GTG. It is obvious that Ernie, Sawmandave, and Erine's other friends and family put a huge amount of effort into this GTG. The location was about perfect and the set up with tons of wood made the sawing safe for everyone. The food was incerdible, it alone would be more than worth the drive. A huge thanks to Erine's family for the food. A thank you is also in order for Henry and Randy for the raffle prizes. It was great to reconnect with folks from last year's GTG and to meet new friends. This GTG was better than last year's and it probably won't be long before these GTG's will be refered to as " The world Famous Central Virginia GTG".


You are awsome , THANKS ALOT , it was realy great to see you.

david


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still grinning


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Tom is not a midget, but he does drive a Subaru. He also gave Randy another puzzle in a box.



Yeah... from what I saw those will be another good mind boggler... 



Guido Salvage said:


> My camera sat in my chair all day. Seems like I spent most of my time putting on and taking off bars and chains.



I did the same thing. I got 4-5 pics on my phone but kept forgetting to walk to the truck to get my camera. That speaks worlds for the amount of fun that was had. 



Cuda J said:


> What an AWESOME time I had today! This was my first GTG, but it sure won't be my last. What a great bunch of guys. Thanks to Ernie and all those who worked so hard to make it an outstanding event.
> 
> Cuda J.



Can't thank Ernie enough! Also my first GTG and can't wait for another. Good times and a great group of people. Awesome food.. Words just can't describe it.




Roanoker494 said:


> The ole Dodge got me back home though it has a bad shimmy around 90mph....... Don't know if that is the low gears fightin back or the truck screaming for mercy??
> 
> Will get some pictures uploaded shortly.



I think the shimmy was the heck of a load of saws you had! Some neat old mag in that truck.



Mastermind said:


> I'm Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What a great GTG.
> ...



Ohh you did make it home... anyone hear the story yet of when John pointed out to Randy that they had to drive all the way through on the way home as they had picked up too many projects at the GTG to carry into the hotel room. They both had that deer in the headlight look!



Rudedog said:


> That was the best one yet. Awesome vittles and Ernies saw mill was something else for a city slicker like myself. I can't believe I screwed up my remodel time table at home and had to leave a little early. I really appreciated all of the help from the usual suspects on some saw issues giving me fits. I'd also like to give a shout out thanks to new to me member Henry "Weedeaterman" who really went out of his way to help me finally sort out the nagging fuel delivery issue on my SOLO 642 106cc. I am going to bring make wife down to that neck of the woods for Halifax Co. Heritage Day in May and Field Day in September. We both want to relocate when I leave my job and can't stand Maryland any longer.





Mastermind said:


> This GTG was great for me. Normally when we go the a GTG racing is the big thing and stopwatches are everywhere. This was a welcome change and I really enjoyed the laid back atmosphere. I never saw a stopwatch nor any square wood and I had a blast.
> 
> Watching the two man saws chew through a log was a treat......I had never seen those in action before. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before Jon has to have one for his growing collection of Mag saws.
> 
> ...



Ohh yeah .. those box o' saws.. John filled me in that you love those.. as you won't touch them!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


>




That's me (in the red flannel) and my dad just to my right. We were running a Mastermind 562 at that point. Had just finished with that ported Echo twin behind us on that log. Both fine running saws.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 7, 2013)

I just wanted to post up to thank Ernie and everyone the helped make this whole GTG the success it was. It was my first GTG and surely won't be my last! I did makes some observations:

-If you thought that chain was sharp when you put the saw away, you better check it before you head out!
-If you tell a person to be careful and not to rock your chain, you are fixing to rock a chain. 
-If Sawmandave is walking around with a saw.. watch out as the chips are fixing to fly!
-If Sawmandave gets a grin on his face and he's standing near the but of log, watch out a noodle shower is coming on.
-Echo twins with fresh square chain don't run good, ported or not, when you forget to fill them up with fuel.
-If you crank a two man saw, Igpoe will come running.

I'm sure there are more that will come to me later but many good memories. Thanks to all.. too many new faces to learn..but it doesn't matter!


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This GTG was great for me. Normally when we go the a GTG racing is the big thing and stopwatches are everywhere. This was a welcome change and I really enjoyed the laid back atmosphere. I never saw a stopwatch nor any square wood and I had a blast.
> 
> Watching the two man saws chew through a log was a treat......I had never seen those in action before. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before Jon has to have one for his growing collection of Mag saws.
> 
> ...


Randy , thanks for comming . Thanks for letting me run the 365 husky , that saw is crazy fast:msp_w00t:
As for the square wood , ernie had alot of trouble with the mill up untill fri. afternoon , and it would not saw strait !!:msp_sad:
We did not have time to saw out 10x10 wood , but glad you enjoyed the event .:msp_biggrin:
dave


----------



## watsonr (Apr 7, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Randy, Where's the video of this one



Some how... we never even started it There were so many saws and really big trees, I couldn't stop hopping from log to log making cuts!

I promise to get one up soon:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;2BOi61vHErI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BOi61vHErI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=1[/video]


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SQWArLd4Z8g]http://youtu.be/SQWArLd4Z8g[/video]


Noy sure of the model, or vintage, but here is a nice Stihl 2-man in action


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Randy , thanks for comming . Thanks for letting me run the 365 husky , that saw is crazy fast:msp_w00t:
> As for the square wood , ernie had alot of trouble with the mill up untill fri. afternoon , and it would not saw strait !!:msp_sad:
> We did not have time to saw out 10x10 wood , but glad you enjoyed the event .:msp_biggrin:
> dave



I'm glad you liked that saw. It was just an old 365 with an aftermarket top end. :msp_wink:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 7, 2013)

*ks 43 is the model*



Pioneer fan said:


> [video=youtube_share;SQWArLd4Z8g]http://youtu.be/SQWArLd4Z8g[/video]
> 
> 
> Noy sure of the model, or vintage, but here is a nice Stihl 2-man in action



ks 43 is the model


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 7, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> -If Sawmandave gets a grin on his face and he's standing near the but of log, watch out a noodle shower is coming on.





Been on the receiving end of one of those, good times...lol

Also, if you are sawing directly across from Dave, BEWARE Of The UPCUT....Chip shower!!!! All in good fun, especially if you reciprocate....LOL


----------



## watsonr (Apr 7, 2013)

Wanted to say THANK YOU to Ernie and his family for hosting the event... it was one to remember for sure! Seems every year just keeps getting better and because of guys like Dave and the hard work that went into the planning and help with the set-up and I'm sure tear down as well. These two people went above and beyond... Thank you both! Ernie, thank your wife and Mom? as well, they had a smile all day!

I'll say one thing for sure... I always knew I liked Randy and am proud to call him my friend, same goes for Tom... meeting you guys for the first time made me realize were just brothers when it comes right down to it... really. Call on me anytime for anything!

Nice to see everyone from last year as well, wouldn't have been the same without you. I've got some pictures to put up when I get a chance, probably tomorrow.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 7, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> David with the Bionic Saw  Not sure what this one is.
> 
> View attachment 288835



It was a 1953 poulan A900 , poulans first one man saw. thanks for all the pics , glad u came and was a pleasure to meet you .
Hope to see you again soon .
david:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;2BOi61vHErI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BOi61vHErI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=1[/video]



Man the chimp lets anyone run the customer's new saws won't he! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;2BOi61vHErI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BOi61vHErI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=1[/video]



Didja catch it?


----------



## watsonr (Apr 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Didja catch it?



the pose or the grin from looking at tough guys all day?


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 7, 2013)

watsonr said:


> the pose or the grin from looking at tough guys all day?



:45


----------



## watsonr (Apr 7, 2013)

You were trolling, just didn't think you wanted everybody to know... but since its out now, might as well admit it!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> :45



So Hawt...... :cool2:

Wanna sub sandwich? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Didja catch it?



Who was doin't the belly skritchin' (with the white shirt) at :45?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Who was doin't the belly skritchin' (with the white shirt) at :45?



That be "The Thomas1"


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That be "The Thomas1"



I figured. Tom's looking as dignified as usual...


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 7, 2013)

Insert faceplant here. 

If somebody sees that, its hello bigscreen video loop, see ya later fishtank.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

*Hillbilly Family Portrait 2013*

I know it's late but there was a "honey do" list a day long waiting for me when I got home last night. 

Had a great time with a deep debt owed to Ernie, Dave and Dean for all the organizing.

Here is the unofficial 2013 Central Virginia GTG Family Portrait:






*Someone who knows more than me please step up and identify these outlaws!!!*


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

*A couple of pics...*

David with his 090 Bow Saw.......This is what I want next......a bow for my 090!!!!!!








Here's Henry (Weedeaterman) with all the goodies he *donated* that were raffled off - yes that is an Oregon battery operated chainsaw and it really cuts! There were bars/chains, 4 cyl kits, true fuel, Amasol etc etc.












View attachment 289095
View attachment 289096


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2013)

<a href="http://uk.bloggif.com/" title="Photo Editing"><img src="http://data.bloggif.com/distant/user/store/8/b/f/2/a6f5bc86d9bcc7108e67c7037d3c2fb8.gif" alt="Mounting created Bloggif" width="250" height="141" /></a>


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Partially done.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Partially done.



Heck of a start there!


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

Thomas...Thanks for stepping up and adding the ids. Hopefully someone else will be able to add the remainder. Great group of guys. Are we missing anyone else in the photo? Besides me, of course.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 8, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Thomas...Thanks for stepping up and adding the ids. Hopefully someone else will be able to add the remainder. Great group of guys. Are we missing anyone else in the photo? Besides me, of course.



Lower left corner, holding the two man power head, is Pioneerfan. I recognize about everyone but unfortunately I am horrible with names.......

Rudedog had not made it there when this picture was taken. Also don't forget about all the folks down at the house busy doing all the cookin.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> Lower left corner, holding the two man power head, is Pioneerfan. I recognize about everyone but unfortunately I am horrible with names.......
> 
> Rudedog had not made it there when this picture was taken. Also don't forget about all the folks down at the house busy doing all the cookin.



Anyone that missed the dinner bell missed the best part of the day!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 8, 2013)

RipRap is in the blue shirt to the far right behind Jon.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 8, 2013)

Between Igpoe and Weedeaterman is Carguy


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 8, 2013)

Back row on the left hand side, in a blue flannel and his son in the brown jacket, can't remember their names but talked with those fellers quite a bit and his son seems to have been bitten by chainsaw bug.......... By the time they left he had saws piled on top of saws. Also the winner of the Oregon Powernow saw package and I believe a bar/2 chain kit.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 8, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> Back row on the left hand side, in a blue flannel, I believe is Cuda-J with his son to his left holding a 041. Talked with those fellers quite a bit and his son seems to have bitten by chainsaw bug.......... By the time they left he had saws piled on top of saws. Also the winner of the Oregon Powernow saw package and I believe a bar/2 chain kit.


That boy in the pic , i will get his name but his father is not cudaj , i will get his name also, and every body at the cook shanty too !!!!!!!
david


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Take 2.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 8, 2013)

Roanoker494 said:


> Lower left corner, holding the two man power head, is Pioneerfan. I recognize about everyone but unfortunately I am horrible with names.......
> 
> Rudedog had not made it there when this picture was taken. Also don't forget about all the folks down at the house busy doing all the cookin.


The boy at the left top row his name is johnathen and his dad is beside him (tom).
The cooks were ,
david harvey
Wayne murray
sam nixon
rick dye

Ernies mom (shirley harris) and his sister (rhonda garrett) were serving food.

Wood was suplied by , Great dane tree service , and nicholas towing , sawmandave.

david:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 8, 2013)

*Loud a#@ saws*

Ernies has friends all around him , and he gets feedback from time to time , and he told me today that a friend called him later as they were having a cookout too on sat. and were commenting around the picnic table about the saw noise coming from ernies house (they almost live 4 miles away) TALK ABOUT ROCKING THE NEIBORHOOD!!!!!!!!!

:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernies has friends all around him , and he gets feedback from time to time , and he told me today that a friend called him later as they were having a cookout too on sat. and were commenting around the picnic table about the saw noise coming from ernies house (they almost live 4 miles away) TALK ABOUT ROCKING THE NEIBORHOOD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:



I think your Poulan gear drive won the award for loudest saw of the day.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 8, 2013)

*i would say 2 mans are louder then Poulan gear drive*



thomas1 said:


> I think your Poulan gear drive won the award for loudest saw of the day.



i would say 2 mans are louder then Poulan gear drive.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 8, 2013)

An eclectic bunch.... Was Carl not up to having his brutally handsome mug in a pic?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think your Poulan gear drive won the award for loudest saw of the day.




I don't know about that. The Mac two-man, that Igpoe brought, rocked the woods. That deep down, bone-rattling thump, that those high compression, macs have.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

Did anyone get a picture of the logs at the end of the day? How much did we leave? Should have tried harder to get it all to cookie status!


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernies has friends all around him , and he gets feedback from time to time , and he told me today that a friend called him later as they were having a cookout too on sat. and were commenting around the picnic table about the saw noise coming from ernies house (they almost live 4 miles away) TALK ABOUT ROCKING THE NEIBORHOOD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:



Speaking of picnic tables, I think Ernie's could double as a bomb shelter.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 8, 2013)

the chow line





The line of saws





7Oaks (Carl) on the left, Ernie in the back





RudeDog with the Dolmar 166, Randy





MasterMind (Randy) and StinkBait (Mitchell) with ported 026s





IgPoe (Dean) and StinkBait (Mitchell) with Mac 125s





The entire crowd minus about 6 people right after the great lunch!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone get a picture of Stinkbait's shirt? He's so thrifty and resourceful that he makes his own stinkbait.. well that's what the shirt said.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone get a picture of Stinkbait's shirt? He's so thrifty and resourceful that he makes his own stinkbait.. well that's what the shirt said.



He's just cheap. :msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for putting up all the pics guys. It ain't as good as being there, but I'll try and return the favor when I head to Iowa in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's just cheap. :msp_wink:



Well after watching Igpoe's McCulloch run.. he's pretty handy too. Pretty slick job of swapping the carb around and the saw seemed to run real nice.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well after watching Igpoe's McCulloch run.. he's pretty handy too. Pretty slick job of swapping the carb around and the saw seemed to run real nice.



Did you see his PM800? Evidently he's a hell of a wrench spinner.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmy,
I cannot imagine how it happened, but you've been somehow misled, that is to say, misinformed and therefore suffering from a set of dilusions. I spent the cash for the saw and the carb, but the dude who creates his own Stinkbait is entirely responsible for the character of the saw after starting. Why would a social sophisticate such as myself be troubled with the smaller details of a mere 103cc chainsaw. Nay says I, to the young dreamer goes the the laurels........................
I challenge anybody, even Guido Salvage to a BS contest!
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did you see his PM800? Evidently he's a hell of a wrench spinner.



So as to eliminate confusion as well as anxst, Stinky owns the slick PM800......... it is Bone Stock! ! !

The only serious wood slayer in my arsenal was a SB 125
again-cheers
Thanks, don't mind if I do


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Speaking of picnic tables, I think Ernie's could double as a bomb shelter.



*You think that is heavy duty - how about his wood shed!*












View attachment 289167


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did you see his PM800? Evidently he's a hell of a wrench spinner.



Thanks! Hadn't had a chance to post on here since gtg. I have a few videos to upload myself.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well after watching *Igpoe's McCulloch* run.. he's pretty handy too. Pretty slick job of swapping the carb around and the saw seemed to run real nice.



See the clarifications.... that's how I had it posted originally! 



igpoe said:


> Jimmy,
> I cannot imagine how it happened, but you've been somehow misled, that is to say, misinformed and therefore suffering from a set of dilusions. I spent the cash for the saw and the carb, but the dude who creates his own Stinkbait is entirely responsible for the character of the saw after starting. Why would a social sophisticate such as myself be troubled with the smaller details of a mere 103cc chainsaw. Nay says I, to the young dreamer goes the the laurels........................
> I challenge anybody, even Guido Salvage to a BS contest!
> Igpoe



I know Igpoe! I must not have conveyed it clearly in my typing. I know that's your saw, but the stinky kid put it together. 



igpoe said:


> So as to eliminate confusion as well as anxst, Stinky owns the slick PM800......... it is Bone Stock! ! !
> 
> The only serious wood slayer in my arsenal was a SB 125
> again-cheers
> Thanks, don't mind if I do



I was digging the bow bar.. it was serious wood slayer too...now to upload that video...


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 289186
How does a monkey get the chips all over his back unless the chain is on backwards?


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> View attachment 289186
> How does a monkey get the chips all over his back unless the chain is on backwards?



I think that's from when he was making chip angels.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think that's from when he was making chip angels.



Or looking under logs for another pie...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> View attachment 289186
> How does a monkey get the chips all over his back unless the chain is on backwards?



Your picture is sidewise and everthang.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 289225
Not your everyday sighting, and everything


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Your picture is sidewise and everthang.



Inaccuracy alert! ! ! !
In these parts that picture would be descibed as being "slaunchways",
Tell 'em Guido!


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Keith Walsh, we missed you.................


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Inaccuracy alert! ! ! !
> In these parts that picture would be descibed as being "slaunchways",
> Tell 'em Guido!



That's got to be a good story there...


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

*Mac race*

*One of the few races at the GTG...StinkBait and igpoe with a pair of Macs. I thought at the time that they were both 125s but not sure.*
[video=youtube_share;FoU00SMSv7U]http://youtu.be/FoU00SMSv7U[/video]


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 8, 2013)

That is exactly how I've always pictured Thomas1...


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 8, 2013)

7oaks said:


> *One of the few races at the GTG...StinkBait and igpoe with a pair of Macs. I thought at the time that they were both 125s but not sure.*
> [video=youtube_share;FoU00SMSv7U]http://youtu.be/FoU00SMSv7U[/video]



Both sp125. I got my but handed to me. I was hoping that randy Watson was going to get involved with his 125.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 8, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Both sp125. I got my but handed to me. I was hoping that randy Watson was going to get involved with his 125.



There's two (2) T's in "butt"


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> That is exactly how I've always pictured Thomas1...



I have no clue who that gentleman is, but if was involved in any way with the GTG, he is okay in my book.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> There's two (2) T's in "butt"



Actually two (2) "t"'s...$


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> There's two (2) T's in "butt"





Guido Salvage said:


> Actually two (2) "t"'s...$



Technically, there "are".


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2013)

R2T?????? I cornfused


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> There's two (2) T's in "butt"



Sorry. Next time I'll use "ass".


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Inaccuracy alert! ! ! !
> In these parts that picture would be descibed as being "slaunchways",
> Tell 'em Guido!



I grew up outside a college town, so I may not be the best one to ask. Up my way they were more interested in cutting things half in two...

That being said, it looks a bit "skewed" or "slantways" to me.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 8, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Sorry. Next time I'll use "ass".



Problem is that describes many of us here and will only serve to confuse everyone.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 8, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Both sp125. I got my but handed to me. I was hoping that randy Watson was going to get involved with his 125.



I saved you both from shear embarr-ass-ment!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Keith Walsh, we missed you.................



I would have loved to have been there as well. With a sick 8month old and sick almost 4 yr old the trip would not have gone well. I love all of the pics and putting some faces to familiar names as well as seeing the welcoming people I met on my last trip.

Ernie, Dave and the VA locals have really outdone themselves. If you guys need to try a real power unit for the saw mill dad has a 6-71 with lock up torque converter and 4 hydraulic pumps out of a JD scraper, the neighbors would be able to hear it 8 miles away without the exhaust on.

Keep up the great work, you guys are truly what makes this hobby so enjoyable.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 8, 2013)

watsonr said:


> I saved you both from shear embarr-ass-ment!



We will revisit this topic in May at the heritage festival.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Take 2.





sawmandave said:


> The boy at the left top row his name is johnathen and his dad is beside him (tom).
> The cooks were ,
> david harvey
> Wayne murray
> ...



Still have one unidentified feller between Tom and Thomas1


----------



## excess650 (Apr 8, 2013)

showrguy not in any of the photos?

It looks like it was a beautiful day, and a fabulous venue for such a GTG.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 8, 2013)

7oaks said:


> *You think that is heavy duty - how about his wood shed!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All I can say is that I have serious homestead and beard envy.

View attachment 289399


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

excess650 said:


> showrguy not in any of the photos?
> 
> It looks like it was a beautiful day, and a fabulous venue for such a GTG.



He is in the lunch group photo. On the right, next to his wife.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 8, 2013)

*Paul (Carguy) Pics*

395xp
View attachment 289408


View attachment 289409


Homelite 750
View attachment 289410


Homelite 2100
View attachment 289411


Husqvarna 3??
View attachment 289412


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 8, 2013)

*Watsonr Pics*

Homelite 2100
View attachment 289419


3??
View attachment 289421


Big SachsDolmar vs. Husqvarna 395xp
View attachment 289422

View attachment 289423


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

*I want a bow for my 090!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Here is SawmanDave demonstrating why I need a bow for my 090....*

[video=youtube_share;A507U758fvU]http://youtu.be/A507U758fvU[/video]


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 8, 2013)

igpoe said:


> How does a monkey get the chips all over his back unless the chain is on backwards?



I was perplexed as well so I wrote a 305 page proposal and got a government grant to do a video study and here are the results. My, scientifically obtained, conclusion is that his modified saw is so slow that the chips float in the air but he is even slower and can't get out of their way!!

See what you think? :msp_w00t:  :msp_scared:

[video=youtube_share;4OkDMXYKfFw]http://youtu.be/4OkDMXYKfFw[/video]


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 9, 2013)

7oaks said:


> I was perplexed as well so I wrote a 305 page proposal and got a government grant to do a video study and here the results. My, scientifically obtained, conclusion is that his modified saw is so slow that the chips float in the air but he is even slower and can't get out of their way!!
> 
> See what you think? :msp_w00t:  :msp_scared:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;4OkDMXYKfFw]http://youtu.be/4OkDMXYKfFw[/video]



That video was pretty bad [email protected]#.

Mastermind- looks like the 2095 was running real good.


----------



## lly_duramax (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like you fellers had a good time. I wish I could have made it but I work 6 10s on nightshift and I had already took my vacation for the end of the month to get hitched.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

*7oaks? Stihl S10*

I'm apologizing before hand if this is not 7oaks. Sorry about the blown highlights  Always a compromise when exposing for subject with mixture of sunlight/shaded areas without fill flash. I'm sure 7oaks knows all about that 

View attachment 289472


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 9, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> I'm apologizing before hand if this is not 7oaks. Sorry about the blown highlights  Always a compromise when exposing for subject with mixture of sunlight/shaded areas without fill flash. I'm sure 7oaks knows all about that
> 
> View attachment 289472



I think that's the most interesting man in the world. :msp_wink:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 9, 2013)

*that is 7oaks*



ja_cain said:


> I'm apologizing before hand if this is not 7oaks. Sorry about the blown highlights  Always a compromise when exposing for subject with mixture of sunlight/shaded areas without fill flash. I'm sure 7oaks knows all about that
> 
> View attachment 289472



that is 7oaks.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 9, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> I would have loved to have been there as well. With a sick 8month old and sick almost 4 yr old the trip would not have gone well.  I love all of the pics and putting some faces to familiar names as well as seeing the welcoming people I met on my last trip.
> 
> Ernie, Dave and the VA locals have really outdone themselves. If you guys need to try a real power unit for the saw mill dad has a 6-71 with lock up torque converter and 4 hydraulic pumps out of a JD scraper, the neighbors would be able to hear it 8 miles away without the exhaust on.
> 
> Keep up the great work, you guys are truly what makes this hobby so enjoyable.


We have already been thru that idea , can get a 671 , but been advised that a unit would turn the mill to fast and since it is set up for a tractor , would not be a good idea:bang:

dave:biggrin:


----------



## carguy (Apr 9, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> We have already been thru that idea , can get a 671 , but been advised that a unit would turn the mill to fast and since it is set up for a tractor , would not be a good idea:bang:
> 
> dave:biggrin:



Not only that but a GM 2 stroke diesel is a machine that turns diesel fuel into noise.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think that's the most interesting man in the world. :msp_wink:



And he only drinks Dos XX.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 9, 2013)

lly_duramax said:


> It looks like you fellers had a good time. I wish I could have made it but I work 6 10s on nightshift and I had already took my vacation for the end of the month to get hitched.



Congrats on getting hitched! It has its advantages!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 9, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> We have already been thru that idea , can get a 671 , but been advised that a unit would turn the mill to fast and since it is set up for a tractor , would not be a good idea:bang:
> 
> dave:biggrin:



Two words Dave.......gear reduction. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

*Here's a couple videos. I have some more uploading now.*

[video=youtube;WZ0yrVT7zqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ0yrVT7zqA&feature=share&list=UU3rhK5rqK8s_FJlPeHEi-Mw[/video]


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;v-yncAVrG2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-yncAVrG2Q&feature=share&list=UU3rhK5rqK8s_FJlPeHEi-Mw[/video]


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Two words Dave.......gear reduction. :msp_thumbup:



You beat me to it.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 9, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> We have already been thru that idea , can get a 671 , but been advised that a unit would turn the mill to fast and since it is set up for a tractor , would not be a good idea:bang:
> 
> dave:biggrin:




That would probably be easy to fix with the correct pulley size as the tractor might turn at 540 rpm. You would need to under size the diesel pulley if direct drive or you could use the hydraulic motor to drive.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 9, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> That would probably be easy to fix with the correct pulley size as the tractor might turn at 540 rpm. You would need to under size the diesel pulley if direct drive or you could use the hydraulic motor to drive.



Ernie would like a 371 power unit , do u know where one is?:biggrin:


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 9, 2013)

carguy said:


> Not only that but a GM 2 stroke diesel is a machine that turns diesel fuel into noise.


That is what ole ernesto wants , strait pipe thru the roof is the only way :fart:


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2013)

excess650 said:


> showrguy not in any of the photos?
> 
> It looks like it was a beautiful day, and a fabulous venue for such a GTG.



me and the wifey made a few pictures and videos, just observing..
i know next time to leave a day earlier, spend the night, get some sleep..
i mapquested, and figured the map thingy was full of #### at at 4hrs. 32min drive.................wronggggggg !!!!
i was a bit concerned about the trailor i had behind me making it without loosing a tire cause i did'nt have a spare...... and thereda been no way in hell to transfer the milling machine i brought for randy (mastermind) into the back of my suburban, which was kinda full of saws, and parts for the mill.. 
so after what turned into being on the road for close to six hours with a few stops, once we got there i really did'nt even feel like picking up a saw.. 
i did get to see..
old saws, new saws, 2 man saws, slow saws, really fast saws, and some saws that just make ya think-----why'd he bring that ?????? 
there were plenty of other saw "nuts" running just abouit everything you could immagine...
got to spend some good time with some really fine folks...
now the wife knows for sure that i'm not the only saw "nut" around !!!!! and i'm not even that bigofa "nut".......


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

showrguy said:


> me and the wifey made a few pictures and videos, just observing..
> i know next time to leave a day earlier, spend the night, get some sleep..
> i mapquested, and figured the map thingy was full of #### at at 4hrs. 32min drive.................wronggggggg !!!!
> i was a bit concerned about the trailor i had behind me making it without loosing a tire cause i did'nt have a spare...... and thereda been no way in hell to transfer the milling machine i brought for randy (mastermind) into the back of my suburban, which was kinda full of saws, and parts for the mill..
> ...



My first GTG my wife was like "Why would anyone go?"
After the next one she was "Where are the rest?"
Its not how big a nut you are to them, its that you are a nut. And it takes one to know one.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 9, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> The boy at the left top row his name is johnathen and his dad is beside him (tom).
> The cooks were ,
> david harvey
> Wayne murray
> ...


 Does anybody know how to get hold of Tom and Johnathan? Johnathan has an AC 95 that ModifiedMark would like to trade him out of.
Igpoe
And I need to remind them of the Haifax Heritage Festival coming up


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 9, 2013)

carguy said:


> Not only that but a GM 2 stroke diesel is a machine that turns diesel fuel into noise.





LOL, don't forget the uncanny ability to start and run backwards.....or the tendency they have to "run-away". I Was near a 4-53 that ran away......YIKES!!!!!! The operator hit the fuel cut-off, and she kept building rpm, it was actually running on it's own crankcase oil. Luckily it had a "guillotine" style air cutoff. But, when they are right....there is no sweeter sound, than a Detroit 2stroke, at full song....IMO.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 9, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> Ernie would like a 371 power unit , do u know where one is?:biggrin:



Barbee Cox has a 3-71 on his mill at Field Day. Don't know if he would be interested in parting with it or not.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 9, 2013)

Smaller series Detroit 3-53 DETROIT DIESEL ARMY ENGINE GAMA GOAT


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mxZ1a_CgobU]http://youtu.be/mxZ1a_CgobU[/video]


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;i-bpZ_f_y0I]http://youtu.be/i-bpZ_f_y0I[/video]


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HbOMiSovYmo]http://youtu.be/HbOMiSovYmo[/video]


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;APmYsUCMB3k]http://youtu.be/APmYsUCMB3k[/video]


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;z0bv4nqSvWE]http://youtu.be/z0bv4nqSvWE[/video]


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9uXX-zMLQd4]http://youtu.be/9uXX-zMLQd4[/video]


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

*JimmyinNC and Stinkbait Pics*

Stinkbait (Mitch) Homelite 900D

View attachment 289572


Jimmy Husqvarna 562 Masterminded

View attachment 289577


Jimmy Homelite 7-19

View attachment 289578


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 9, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> Stinkbait (Mitch) *Homelite 900D*
> 
> View attachment 289572
> 
> ...



Fixed It.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn fine picture......


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

*Stand Corrected!*



stinkbait said:


> Fixed It.



Thanks! I just saw that it was a Homelite on one of the shots that I took while Dean was running it. You guys are definitely edumicatin me on all these older saws. Doh! This is a different Homelite. I give up. 

View attachment 289582


View attachment 289583


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

David Stihl two-man

View attachment 289587


David Poulan Bow

View attachment 289588


Mastermind elbow deep with a Homelite Super E-Z

View attachment 289591


Jimmy same Homelite as Dean in previous post. 

View attachment 289592


Dean and David gittin it done with the Stihl two-man. Check out the alost Van Dam split by David 

View attachment 289596


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Damn fine picture......



Thanks! Every once in a while I get a keeper.


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 9, 2013)

*Last one for tonight*

David with the Poulan. I'm done for tonight. More to come tomorrow.

View attachment 289597


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought ported saws were loud till I heard this beast.


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 10, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> [video=youtube_share;9uXX-zMLQd4]http://youtu.be/9uXX-zMLQd4[/video]



Thanks for the vid , i will send it to my friend in germany , he will love it , hopefully next time i will add a dolmar cl to the pile of sh&% to cut with.

dave


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 10, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> Stinkbait (Mitch) Homelite 900D
> 
> View attachment 289572
> 
> ...



Clearing it up for ya there! Thanks for the pictures.. if I had known I'd been in a few I may have put on my good flannel! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Clearing it up for ya there! Thanks for the pictures.. if I had known I'd been in a few I may have put on my good flannel! :msp_w00t:



Thanks Jimmy. I thought that might be a 562 but wasn't sure. Naw man, every flannel is a good flannel. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 10, 2013)

After running that 562.. I know why they are such a hit. That little saw ripped after Randy was done with it...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> After running that 562.. I know why they are such a hit. That little saw ripped after Randy was done with it...



I did that one and Steven's from the same "recipe" and his is not running just right. I'll be hooking his up to the diagnostic software.......


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I did that one and Steven's from the same "recipe" and his is not running just right. I'll be hooking his up to the diagnostic software.......



Where's the any key?


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 10, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> Thanks! I just saw that it was a Homelite on one of the shots that I took while Dean was running it. You guys are definitely edumicatin me on all these older saws. Doh! This is a different Homelite. I give up.
> 
> View attachment 289582
> 
> ...



775 homelite with semi chisel 1/2 inch


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like to thank everybody that came out and supported a MUCH better GTG than last year.
Ernie and i worked hard (mainly ernie) on this , we sweated on getting wood early on as our wood suplier did not have a job to go to due to so much rain and NO WOOD .:msp_sad:We had to get wood here there and everywhere , but it worked !:msp_biggrin:
We could not ask for a better group of guys to do this with (like family) .
Had some more new faces , couple were not AS. members , but greatful to have everybody , and i thought everybody sawed in a very safe manner!
We have fast growing hobby , and awsome moments like this gtg come and go fast , so post away as we all can ( hopefuly ) be the "must come to show"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ernie has a good support group on the cooking and everything else , events like this are nothing new to ernie as back in the day , he used to be member of the " country boys 4x4 club louisa va."
When he had nitrous mud bog trucks , and they always had a party somewhere !!!!!

GOD BLESS EVERYBODY , hope see everybody next year again:chainsawguy:

david


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 10, 2013)

I will see you and Ernie at Field Day of the Past (if not before), hopefully some of the folks there Saturday will show up as well.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 10, 2013)

Well.. Ernie and crew out did them selves. I didn't know what to expect as it was our first GTG but it's already on the list for next time!


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 10, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will see you and Ernie at Field Day of the Past (if not before), hopefully some of the folks there Saturday will show up as well.


That weekend i will be in north carolina at a show...
And i do not think ernie will be there either , he may come but plans on not bringing saws , just hands in his pocket , 

dave :msp_mellow:


----------



## igpoe (Apr 10, 2013)

*'Cuda j*

Here is Cuda J and a friend whos' name I failed to catch with a 7-55 Mac: CVGTG2013 Cuda J and good running Mac 7-55 - YouTube
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Apr 10, 2013)

Some might remember Carguy giving Igpoe an old Craftsman mower: Carguys' Craftsman mower - YouTube


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 10, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Some might remember Carguy giving Igpoe an old Craftsman mower: Carguys' Craftsman mower - YouTube




Nice runner....you did not waste any time getting her back in running order..LOL


----------



## Cuda J (Apr 10, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Here is Cuda J and a friend whos' name I failed to catch with a 7-55 Mac: CVGTG2013 Cuda J and good running Mac 7-55 - YouTube
> Igpoe



Thanks for posting that Igpoe! I have a video of me and Dave sawing with it, but I still ain't smart enough to post it here. My buddy's name is Randy and I caught CAD's from him, but he doesn't own a computer. Sure was good meeting you and all the other folks. NAMETAGS for sure next time!! I was so excited looking at other saws and getting my saws into "REAL' wood, that a lot of opportunities to get to know who's who were missed. Next time!

Cuda J


----------



## carguy (Apr 10, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> I would like to thank everybody that came out and supported a MUCH better GTG than last year.
> Ernie and i worked hard (mainly ernie) on this , we sweated on getting wood early on as our wood suplier did not have a job to go to due to so much rain and NO WOOD .:msp_sad:We had to get wood here there and everywhere , but it worked !:msp_biggrin:
> We could not ask for a better group of guys to do this with (like family) .
> Had some more new faces , couple were not AS. members , but greatful to have everybody , and i thought everybody sawed in a very safe manner!
> ...



I am already looking forward to next year's GTG.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 10, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Some might remember Carguy giving Igpoe an old Craftsman mower: Carguys' Craftsman mower - YouTube



Hey Dean...That's called a "lawn mower" for a reason - its supposed to mow your lawn not the parking lot?????


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 11, 2013)

*Few more pics*

Guido Stihl 056

View attachment 289797


Jonathan? McCulloch

View attachment 289798


Cuda J Poulan Model 42

View attachment 289799


Roanoker494 Homelite

View attachment 289800


Get Down!!!! Dean holding the log for someone. Reminds me of going to the grenade range. 

View attachment 289802


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 11, 2013)

ja_cain said:


> Guido Stihl 056
> 
> View attachment 289797
> 
> ...



I think thats when that boy (the name escapes me) grounded that [email protected] chain (40 or so inch bar) from his 125 in the [email protected] dirt , and then realizing all that brushing up his chain is just around the corner:msp_sad::bang::msp_sad:

davidopcorn:


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 11, 2013)

Cuda J said:


> Thanks for posting that Igpoe! I have a video of me and Dave sawing with it, but I still ain't smart enough to post it here. My buddy's name is Randy and I caught CAD's from him, but he doesn't own a computer. Sure was good meeting you and all the other folks. NAMETAGS for sure next time!! I was so excited looking at other saws and getting my saws into "REAL' wood, that a lot of opportunities to get to know who's who were missed. Next time!
> 
> Cuda J



That saw runnnsss sweet , thank you for letting me run it too!!!!!
Do not see these run this good often , and i watched him first start it , and i will have to say there is a method to his maddness !:cool2:

david


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hi Sawmandave*



sawmandave said:


> Ernie would like a 371 power unit , do u know where one is?:biggrin:



Hey had a great time out there with you sawmandave. The Pic of the Group photo the guy took out there is awesome. I am going to scan it and post it.

Weedeaterman.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 11, 2013)

*Saw*



stinkbait said:


> [video=youtube_share;mxZ1a_CgobU]http://youtu.be/mxZ1a_CgobU[/video]



Hey that is Mine and Randy's big bore cutting. Sounded nice. Great Video.

Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 11, 2013)

*Nice Picture*



Roanoker494 said:


> Still have one unidentified feller between Tom and Thomas1



Check out my site, I posted it:

Weedeatrerman

Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 11, 2013)

*email*



thomas1 said:


> Weedeaterman vs. EmuMan.[video=youtube_share;AVw1eEZgAw0]http://youtu.be/AVw1eEZgAw0[/video]



Can you email me this video please. [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 11, 2013)

weedeaterman said:


> Can you email me this video please. [email protected] Thank you!



I tried, unsuccessfully. 

Can you just steal it off of YouTube?


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 11, 2013)

*Got it!*



thomas1 said:


> I tried, unsuccessfully.
> 
> Can you just steal it off of YouTube?



Ok


----------



## Cuda J (Apr 11, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> That saw runnnsss sweet , thank you for letting me run it too!!!!!
> Do not see these run this good often , and i watched him first start it , and i will have to say there is a method to his maddness !:cool2:
> 
> david



Thanks Dave. I'll have to get our video up so you can translate what all the hand signals meant so I'll know what I was doing wrong...besides forgetting to oil as often as I should. The starting sequence seems to be working with a non functioning primer. 1) open main jet at least a full turn or so. 2) pull starter 3-4 times. 3) turn main jet off completely. 4) Treat it as flooded until saw fires/starts then quickly open the main jet to 3'ish. Works for me!!


----------



## RipRap (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to thank Ernie and David for all the hard work and effort that they went through for the gtg. It was great to meet so many other saw folk along with some really nice saws and to see an old contact Henry Weedeaterman again. I had hurt my back earlier in the week and thought it best not to run any saws.

So after delivering a Poulan to Guidosalvage and hearing some of them big ol' Poulans run last saturday, yesterday I picked up a non-running Poulan 475 with a 36" bar. It needed new fuel lines and filter and a carb kit. Runs great, sounds NICE! After starting it a few times and cutting a little wild cherry, the starter rope broke. This saw has lots of compression (stinging fingers and a little blood) and I thought about putting an Elastostart handle or a Stihl Rescue saw D-handle on it. I decided to go back with the original pull handle for now. It does have the "green" colored coil wire. Should I replace that with the coil from off of a Husqvarna 55?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 11, 2013)

RipRap said:


> So after delivering a Poulan to Guidosalvage and hearing some of them big ol' Poulans run last saturday, yesterday I picked up a non-running Poulan 475 with a 36" bar. It needed new fuel lines and filter and a carb kit. Runs great, sounds NICE!



Bob,

Was that the ad for the Poulan saw with 4' bar? I was not able to catch up with the owner until lunch time today and he told me that he had sold a 475 Pro last night. Glad you got it, you need to post some pictures.


----------



## RipRap (Apr 11, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Bob,
> 
> Was that the ad for the Poulan saw with 4' bar? I was not able to catch up with the owner until lunch time today and he told me that he had sold a 475 Pro last night. Glad you got it, you need to post some pictures.



Hey Gary, yes, I got it. He thought that the bar was 4' but it is a 3' Oregon bar. I have read on earlier threads that the "green" wire coil is a limited coil and that people say to swap it with a coil off of a Husqvarna 55. ModifiedMark has a couple of them that his tach registered over 17,000 rpm's and he set them at 14,000+. 

The front of the cylinder cover is a little melted so I want to find another one and two of the fan housing air intake fins are cracked. The chain adjuster was froze up, and two cover screws were missing.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 12, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will see you and Ernie at Field Day of the Past (if not before), hopefully some of the folks there Saturday will show up as well.



Where is Field Day of the Past, and when?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 12, 2013)

*September 20 21 22*



mtfallsmikey said:


> Where is Field Day of the Past, and when?



September 20 21 22 Rockville.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 12, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Where is Field Day of the Past, and when?



Always the 3rd weekend in September (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). It is located 1/3 mile south of Interstate 64 at exit 173 (west of Richmond).

Field Day of the Past 804-741-8468


----------



## longbeardva (Apr 12, 2013)

*longbeardva*

i just want everyone to know i had a great time at the gtg . my friends and family enjoyed meeting everyone.we thank everyone for coming. i have enjoyed seeing the videos and the pictures.i did not saw alot because i was tired .i enjoyed talking to each one of you.

this is my first post ihope it works.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 12, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Always the 3rd weekend in September (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). It is located 1/3 mile south of Interstate 64 at exit 173 (west of Richmond).
> 
> Field Day of the Past 804-741-8468



Darn...same weekend as the Edinburg Ole Time Festival, and the Amazing Bed Race....


----------



## igpoe (Apr 12, 2013)

longbeardva said:


> i just want everyone to know i had a great time at the gtg . my friends and family enjoyed meeting everyone.we thank everyone for coming. i have enjoyed seeing the videos and the pictures.i did not saw alot because i was tired .i enjoyed talking to each one of you.
> 
> this is my first post ihope it works.



It works just fine Ernie.............keep up the good work!
Dean


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 12, 2013)

longbeardva said:


> i just want everyone to know i had a great time at the gtg . my friends and family enjoyed meeting everyone.we thank everyone for coming. i have enjoyed seeing the videos and the pictures.i did not saw alot because i was tired .i enjoyed talking to each one of you.
> 
> this is my first post ihope it works.



This posting on AS gets addictive................

Great meeting you Ernie. I'm looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 12, 2013)

*Hi Dave*



sawmandave said:


> I would like to thank everybody that came out and supported a MUCH better GTG than last year.
> Ernie and i worked hard (mainly ernie) on this , we sweated on getting wood early on as our wood suplier did not have a job to go to due to so much rain and NO WOOD .:msp_sad:We had to get wood here there and everywhere , but it worked !:msp_biggrin:
> We could not ask for a better group of guys to do this with (like family) .
> Had some more new faces , couple were not AS. members , but greatful to have everybody , and i thought everybody sawed in a very safe manner!
> ...



Dave you guys did awesome, I would like to next year camp out and help set and break down. I am here any time these events go on. I as a kid in Wis, we did these types of events with my family all the time. I grew up climbing the trees and topping them and splitting allot of wood when I was young. I miss it and it was a great family day even though your back and legs and arms hurt badly. You did great the food was awesome, the people where awesome and I and Randy had a awesome time. Next time it is a three day for me. My Name might say Weedeaterman, but in my heart and soul I am a saw guy, I had a saw in my hand at age 8 and climbing splitting wood by the time I was 12. I miss it allot! More Pictures to come. I am slow is all! Here is the Black and white one.

Henry, The Weedeaterman.View attachment 289963
View attachment 289963
View attachment 289963


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 12, 2013)

RipRap said:


> Hey Gary, yes, I got it. He thought that the bar was 4' but it is a 3' Oregon bar. I have read on earlier threads that the "green" wire coil is a limited coil and that people say to swap it with a coil off of a Husqvarna 55. ModifiedMark has a couple of them that his tach registered over 17,000 rpm's and he set them at 14,000+.
> 
> The front of the cylinder cover is a little melted so I want to find another one and two of the fan housing air intake fins are cracked. The chain adjuster was froze up, and two cover screws were missing.[/QCUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 12, 2013)

*Repairs*



Rudedog said:


> That was the best one yet. Awesome vittles and Ernies saw mill was something else for a city slicker like myself. I can't believe I screwed up my remodel time table at home and had to leave a little early. I really appreciated all of the help from the usual suspects on some saw issues giving me fits. I'd also like to give a shout out thanks to new to me member Henry "Weedeaterman" who really went out of his way to help me finally sort out the nagging fuel delivery issue on my SOLO 642 106cc. I am going to bring make wife down to that neck of the woods for Halifax Co. Heritage Day in May and Field Day in September. We both want to relocate when I leave my job and can't stand Maryland any longer.



Hey Ship[mate get the repairs done on that solo yet?

Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 12, 2013)

*Saw Pic*



Modifiedmark said:


> RipRap said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gary, yes, I got it. He thought that the bar was 4' but it is a 3' Oregon bar. I have read on earlier threads that the "green" wire coil is a limited coil and that people say to swap it with a coil off of a Husqvarna 55. ModifiedMark has a couple of them that his tach registered over 17,000 rpm's and he set them at 14,000+.
> ...


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 12, 2013)

weedeaterman said:


> Dave you guys did awesome, I would like to next year camp out and help set and break down. I am here any time these events go on. I as a kid in Wis, we did these types of events with my family all the time. I grew up climbing the trees and topping them and splitting allot of wood when I was young. I miss it and it was a great family day even though your back and legs and arms hurt badly. You did great the food was awesome, the people where awesome and I and Randy had a awesome time. Next time it is a three day for me. My Name might say Weedeaterman, but in my heart and soul I am a saw guy, I had a saw in my hand at age 8 and climbing splitting wood by the time I was 12. I miss it allot! More Pictures to come. I am slow is all! Here is the Black and white one.
> 
> Henry, The Weedeaterman.View attachment 289963
> View attachment 289963
> View attachment 289963



SHOUT OUT FOR MY FRIEND ARTHUR THAT PIC IS AWSOME , I LOVE IT , THIS IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:
I will get mine at the powhatan power show i do each year
All we need is different clothes and flash back to 1940

david :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 12, 2013)

*Picture*



sawmandave said:


> SHOUT OUT FOR MY FRIEND ARTHUR THAT PIC IS AWSOME , I LOVE IT , THIS IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:
> I will get mine at the powhatan power show i do each year
> All we need is different clothes and flash back to 1940
> 
> david :msp_thumbsup:




Let it be none was the first one to ask and buy it and Dave he rocks. I love it. His check is in the mail already!


Henry, The Weedeaterman.


----------



## weedeaterman (Apr 12, 2013)

*Pic*



sawmandave said:


> SHOUT OUT FOR MY FRIEND ARTHUR THAT PIC IS AWSOME , I LOVE IT , THIS IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:
> I will get mine at the powhatan power show i do each year
> All we need is different clothes and flash back to 1940
> 
> david :msp_thumbsup:




Hey everyone he didn't ask for any money, but he earned it in my feelings. Ask me and I will end his email and get one for yourself.

Arthur Jenkins is his name

Henry, The Weedeaterman


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 12, 2013)

sawmandave said:


> SHOUT OUT FOR MY FRIEND ARTHUR THAT PIC IS AWSOME , I LOVE IT , THIS IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:
> I will get mine at the powhatan power show i do each year
> All we need is different clothes and flash back to 1940
> 
> david :msp_thumbsup:



It was awesome that we had retro saws and retro photography equipment to go along with it. What a great combo. David, tell Arthur it was on pleasure to meet and talk photography stuff with him. I only wish that I would have made it there early enough to be in the photo. Better luck next time.

Justin


----------



## ja_cain (Apr 12, 2013)

Here are a couple more that I dug up today.

Henry and Randy under the hood

View attachment 290013


Henry Oregon 40V

View attachment 290014


Pioneerfan Homelite

View attachment 290015
View attachment 290016


Pioneerfan Oregon 40v

View attachment 290017


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 12, 2013)

weedeaterman said:


> Hey everyone he didn't ask for any money, but he earned it in my feelings. Ask me and I will end his email and get one for yourself.
> 
> Arthur Jenkins is his name
> 
> Henry, The Weedeaterman



Most of the time at tractors shows he comes in a kilt....


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 12, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Most of the time at tractors shows he comes in a kilt....



What does this have to do with the tea in china!


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 13, 2013)

weedeaterman said:


> Hey Ship[mate get the repairs done on that solo yet?
> 
> Henry, The Weedeaterman.



Not yet. I'll be finished with my kitchen construction on Tuesday and then I'll get a hold of you about those parts. I did create a user name and password and joined your parts website.

Weedeatrerman


----------



## ja_cain (May 9, 2013)

*Dug up couple more pics for David*

Sorry to resurrect this thread but after meeting David I promised him I would post some pictures of him running a few saws at the GTG. Enjoy!


View attachment 294510


View attachment 294511


View attachment 294512


View attachment 294513


----------



## showrguy (Jul 5, 2013)

hey fellas,
was wondering if any of you guys i met at the gtg are close to lake anna (429 cooke lane) and could helpa guy out ??
were gonna be at lake anna for a few days starting july 7th, and don't wanna be hauling firewood from here to there..
so i was wondering if anybody close by would be willing to sell me/us some wood for the fire pit ??
it don't have to be real close by either, were all up for a road trip to pick some up..
thanks, chuck


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm somewhere around an hour north of the lake, depending on what side your on. How much wood do you need? Which way are you coming down?


----------



## showrguy (Jul 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I'm somewhere around an hour north of the lake, depending on what side your on. How much wood do you need? Which way are you coming down?



hi thomas,
were coming 81 south to 66 to 17 to 522, but, were gonna be packed full on the way down... (leaving soon)
any chance ya wanna pm me your phone # ??
thanks, chuck


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 7, 2013)

showrguy said:


> hi thomas,
> were coming 81 south to 66 to 17 to 522, but, were gonna be packed full on the way down... (leaving soon)
> any chance ya wanna pm me your phone # ??
> thanks, chuck



Love to, clear your box. :msp_wink:


----------



## showrguy (Jul 7, 2013)

sorry,
it'll be done soon..
prolly call ya later today or tomorrow...


----------

